# Your bike in front of something different...



## briantrumpet (22 Jun 2018)

A challenge, which will get harder if and when the thread progresses.

No gates, churches, railings, water, bridges (or from any other themed threads - I'll admit I'm a prime culprit, and enjoy looking for such regular back-drops).

Looking for novelties here. The sillier and more unusual the better. No repetition or hesitation allowed. Deviation is definitely _de rigueur._

If I had a 'My bike in front of a polar bear' photo, I'd kick off with that. But I haven't.

Over to you...


----------



## Slick (22 Jun 2018)

My bike with new wheels and clean running gear in front of a jeep.


----------



## I like Skol (22 Jun 2018)

Slick said:


> My bike with new wheels and clean running gear in front of a jeep.
> View attachment 415625


FAIL! That ain't no Jeep. Is it a Ford?


----------



## briantrumpet (22 Jun 2018)

I like Skol said:


> FAIL! That ain't no Jeep. Is it a Ford?


Excellent. Controversy with the very first post!


----------



## Slick (22 Jun 2018)

I like Skol said:


> FAIL! That ain't no Jeep. Is it a Ford?


Luddite.


----------



## briantrumpet (22 Jun 2018)

Slick said:


> My bike with new wheels and clean running gear in front of a jeep.
> View attachment 415625


Anyway, it's _behind_ whatever sort of motor vehicle it is. I might have to show you the yellow card.


----------



## PeteXXX (22 Jun 2018)

My Trek in front of a plastic chair in a half cut down wood.


----------



## Slick (22 Jun 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 415632
> 
> 
> My Trek in front of a plastic chair in a half cut down wood.


It's not in front of the chair, it's behind the chair.


----------



## Slick (22 Jun 2018)

briantrumpet said:


> Anyway, it's _behind_ whatever sort of motor vehicle it is. I might have to show you the yellow card.


It's in front of the back of the jeep.


----------



## briantrumpet (22 Jun 2018)

What have I done here?

Sorry.


----------



## DCLane (22 Jun 2018)

Will a hammock do? Or at least half a hammock


----------



## I like Skol (22 Jun 2018)

briantrumpet said:


> What have I done here?



See, I rushed to the PC thinking I had this won already, but it seems the kids failed to get a bike in shot so maybe not!

While on holiday in Cornwall a month ago the kids went exploring....






But they failed to include bicycles in the most important picture...…






A real, abandoned, wild west ghost town, complete with gallows! The bikes were leaned up against the lower steps, honest


----------



## DCLane (22 Jun 2018)

My bike (the one with the helmet on) in front of a chicken (on my son's bike)?


----------



## I like Skol (22 Jun 2018)

Here they are both in shot with 'a few dollars more'.....





I dread to think what risks they took but apparently they had a great time even exploring upstairs in the dilapidated buildings


----------



## briantrumpet (22 Jun 2018)

This is shaping up well. Novelties, and every post just trying to break the rules one way or another. It's certainly different.


----------



## briantrumpet (22 Jun 2018)

I like Skol said:


> See, I rushed to the PC thinking I had this won already, but it seems the kids failed to get a bike in shot so maybe not!
> 
> While on holiday in Cornwall a month ago the kids went exploring....
> 
> ...


I'm not going to start a "My son on a gallows" or a "My son holding a very scary saw" thread for the risk of being sued for more than any of my bikes or trumpets are worth.


----------



## DCLane (22 Jun 2018)

briantrumpet said:


> I'm not going to start a "My son on a gallows" or a "My son holding a very scary saw" thread for the risk of being sued for more than any of my bikes or trumpets are worth.



It's @I like Skol - for him these are tame.


----------



## I like Skol (22 Jun 2018)

briantrumpet said:


> This is shaping up well. Novelties, and every post just trying to break the rules one way or another. It's certainly different.


OK, nothing contentious here....

My kids on a tandem in front of my house....


----------



## I like Skol (22 Jun 2018)

DCLane said:


> It's @I like Skol - for him these are tame.


I think the expression you are looking for is 'well rounded individuals'


----------



## DCLane (22 Jun 2018)

My bike in front? Well, technically _not_ 'mine' but my now 13yo's






Or in front of a circle containing a lighthouse


----------



## PeteXXX (22 Jun 2018)

My British Eagle in front of a sunflower.


----------



## I like Skol (22 Jun 2018)

OK, bike missing, but clearly there;





Or even better, my son on a bike in front of (behind) @potsy on a bike!!!!!!! I shall retire undefeated now. My address for the prize is winging it's way via PM as you read.


----------



## briantrumpet (22 Jun 2018)

This is like jazz. I'm not sure what's going to come next. 

Splendid.


----------



## Specialeyes (22 Jun 2018)

My bike in front of some sign or other...


----------



## PeteXXX (22 Jun 2018)

My bike in front of me stuck in a snowdrift.


----------



## briantrumpet (22 Jun 2018)

Specialeyes said:


> My bike in front of some sign or other...
> 
> View attachment 415652


Getting dangerously close to my "My bike in front of a [col] sign" thread" theme. Verbal warning, I think.

Nice bike though


----------



## I like Skol (22 Jun 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 415651
> 
> 
> My bike in front of me stuck in a snowdrift.


That doesn't look particularly wintery.

This is proper winter, Snake Pass summit when the road was officially closed.

My bike, in a snow drift, in front of the closed Snake Pass road summit.


----------



## Jenkins (22 Jun 2018)

How about "My bike that I no longer own in front of my car which now has a different registration number" - or is that a bit too narrow a thread?


----------



## Jenkins (23 Jun 2018)

Or - "My bike in front of my bike in front of my bike in front of my bike in front of my bike in front of my bike in front of my bike"




It's not too late to ask the Moderators to lock or delete this thread you know


----------



## briantrumpet (23 Jun 2018)

"My bike in front of a moderator"... nope, haven't got a photo of that either. I'm rubbish.


----------



## I like Skol (23 Jun 2018)

briantrumpet said:


> "My bike in front of a moderator"... nope, haven't got a photo of that either. I'm rubbish.


Almost. Moderator on a bike, taken from my bike while on the move.

For your delight and delectation @Pat "5mph"


----------



## briantrumpet (23 Jun 2018)

Ah, I've got one. "My bike in front of a car crash caused by a car trying to overtake me in a silly place, and hitting a car coming in the other direction which was over the white line, and blocking the main Exeter-Tiverton road for a couple of hours." Not a very snappy title for a thread.

I did get a ride in an ambulance (I was fine, as was the bike), though it would have been quicker to ride into hospital (as I normally do.)


----------



## Pat "5mph" (23 Jun 2018)

Hey @I like Skol you could have made my bum look smaller 
@briantrumpet I've got a "my bike in front of a moderator" - not me of course lol I'll have to find it!


----------



## Andy in Germany (23 Jun 2018)

My bike in front of a memorial to a Zeppelin landing in a field:


----------



## Milkfloat (23 Jun 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> My bike in front of a memorial to a Zeppelin landing in a field:
> 
> View attachment 415667



Successful landing?


----------



## biggs682 (23 Jun 2018)

My bike in front of Blisworth Arm


----------



## PeteXXX (23 Jun 2018)

My CX in front of (and to the side a bit of) a rusticle in Kelmarsh tunnel on the Brampton Valley Way.


----------



## raleighnut (23 Jun 2018)

My Raleigh Equipe in front of my Summerhouse


----------



## pawl (23 Jun 2018)

biggs682 said:


> My bike in front of Blisworth Arm
> 
> View attachment 415674



Sounds like my bike in front of some newly discovered disease


----------



## Andy in Germany (23 Jun 2018)

Milkfloat said:


> Successful landing?



Yes, in the sense that everyone got off safely and the airship was still mostly airworthy except for a failed engine, which was the cause of the landing in the first place.. It was in fact the first successful landing on the ground as opposed to a mooring mast.

Unfortunately the airship was wrecked while still on the ground- in a thunderstorm a few days later.


----------



## biggs682 (23 Jun 2018)

pawl said:


> Sounds like my bike in front of some newly discovered disease


It's a canal junction


----------



## Katherine (23 Jun 2018)

My bike in front of a smokeless loco.

This one is on the A57 Cadishead Way.
(The photo taken through the frame is going to be entered into the Photo Challenge - current theme is your bike taken through a hole!)


----------



## dave r (23 Jun 2018)

My bike in front of a row of wheely bins, a Budleia and a curry plant.


----------



## PeteXXX (23 Jun 2018)

My Defy2 in front of a defunct radio telescope.


----------



## stoatsngroats (23 Jun 2018)

View media item 10574Not my bike, in front of a mountain.


----------



## Heigue'r (23 Jun 2018)

My bike in front of a pallet of flexible tile adhesive.


----------



## Rob and Alison (23 Jun 2018)

our Tandem in front of a couple of metal cows.


----------



## Salty seadog (23 Jun 2018)

My bike in front of Captain Mainwaring.
Done yet?


----------



## ColinJ (23 Jun 2018)

Here's my bike in front of something different, which just happens to look remarkably similar!  (Oh, and a gate. And a wall ...)






Those Bassos are very rare so it is an amazing coincidence that fellow forum member and Basso Viper owner @sackville d lives so near to me.

It wasn't quite a coincidence that we met up though. He contrived a meeting when he spotted a forum ride in this area that I would be riding my Basso on.


----------



## cambiker71 (24 Jun 2018)

My old single speed in front of some tyres


----------



## smokeysmoo (24 Jun 2018)

The CAAD outside Media City Salford.







The Marin at the Blue Lagoon Belmont, LINKY


----------



## Andy in Germany (24 Jun 2018)

My (sister in law's) bike in front of a Tsunami evacuation station


----------



## Andy in Germany (24 Jun 2018)

...and in front of the Pacific...


----------



## Andy in Germany (24 Jun 2018)

Perhaps the last one was a bit too normal:

My (sister in law's) bike in front of two sacred rocks bound in marriage by a sacred rice rope:






And a ship.


----------



## biggs682 (24 Jun 2018)

My Rotrax in front of ion


----------



## briantrumpet (24 Jun 2018)




----------



## briantrumpet (25 Jun 2018)

Budleigh Salterton beach, and a boat winch.


----------



## PeteXXX (25 Jun 2018)

No idea what a Clunch is, but I don’t think I want to be kicked in it!!


----------



## dave r (25 Jun 2018)

Churchover this morning and my bike in front of a pair of scarecrows.


----------



## groundy74 (25 Jun 2018)

My bike across the water from Coronation Street


----------



## I like Skol (25 Jun 2018)

My bike in front of the Cock Crowing Stone.


----------



## I like Skol (25 Jun 2018)

My bike in front of a bloomin big moorland fire. Fire engines and support vehicles passed near my house this morning at 10am and the smell was in the air then. This picture taken from Saddleworth Moor above Dovestones an hour later 

I hope the fire crews stay safe.


----------



## biggs682 (27 Jun 2018)

My Ian May in front of an elephant







Ok it's not a real elephant


----------



## tyred (27 Jun 2018)

My bike in front of a large anchor


----------



## dave r (28 Jun 2018)

Ye Oldie Saracens Head at Balsall Common and its pizza offer this morning


----------



## biggs682 (30 Jun 2018)

A popular local landmark , an old hollow tree in Easton maudit


----------



## PeteXXX (30 Jun 2018)

My bike in front of an unintelligible (for me at least) road sign.


----------



## dave r (2 Jul 2018)

Atterton this morning


----------



## NorthernDave (2 Jul 2018)

An old pic of my old bike in front of a haystack that looks like a turkey...


----------



## Mrs M (2 Jul 2018)

My bike in front of an armchair and surprised cat


----------



## ozboz (3 Jul 2018)




----------



## PeteXXX (3 Jul 2018)




----------



## biggs682 (4 Jul 2018)

My Woodrup in front of a big cat .


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (4 Jul 2018)

A bit of Mill-Stone
(which was quarried here, at Brackenhill)

http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2617199


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Jul 2018)

Parked at Pitsford Res yesterday.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (4 Jul 2018)

Butter Cross
Hooton Pagnall
(the 'Cotswolds of the South Yorkshire coal-fields')

The location; http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4581392
The plaque in the background; http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5118964


----------



## further (4 Jul 2018)

My bike in front of Slovenia


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (4 Jul 2018)

_Great North Road_ (as was)
Micklefield

Bypassed for years, by the dual-carriageway to the East (which is now upgraded to m-way standards)


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (4 Jul 2018)

_Old Great North Road_
Brotherton (just north of Ferrybridge)
Where the 'GNR' & Tadcaster/York bound routes diverged

This was the 'Fox', the sign is on the left, by the 'roundabout' sign'
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/553592


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (4 Jul 2018)

Distance marker
Doncaster Road (A638)
Ackworth

*D* = Doncaster
*W*= Wakefield (8miles)


Southwards, this road eventually meets up with the _'Great North Road_' at _RedHouse _(top side of Doncaster, where A1 intersects the 638)


----------



## Alex H (5 Jul 2018)

My bike in front of a railway viaduct, a vandalised castle and the river Tweed.


----------



## Threevok (5 Jul 2018)

I know I posted this elsewhere - but I may as well get my money's worth


----------



## woodbutcher (5 Jul 2018)

My replacement bike in front and behind a tree. (see France to Mariestad for replacement reason)


----------



## Dave 123 (5 Jul 2018)

A goats cheese farm sign


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (5 Jul 2018)

A hydro-electric screw, bound for the Kirkthorpe Weir, on the River Calder
Quite why it was here, was a curious factor
It was at the 'Stanley Ferry Marina

My 'blue' Ribble for scale







http://www.barnenergy.co.uk/kirkthorpe
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2067117

The gorgeous Weir, with the sluice gear dated 1827


----------



## biggs682 (7 Jul 2018)

Some old farm machinery and my bike


----------



## smokeysmoo (7 Jul 2018)

An old steam crane on the Bolton Bury canal near Radcliffe today.


----------



## smokeysmoo (8 Jul 2018)

The CAAD and a big bucket at Walton le Dale today.


----------



## Katherine (9 Jul 2018)

My bike in front of an EasyJet.


----------



## monstadog (9 Jul 2018)

Local WW2 bomber squadron memorial


----------



## PeteXXX (9 Jul 2018)

My CX in front of a duck by Castlethorpe church.


----------



## PeteXXX (9 Jul 2018)

@smokeysmoo you should get some of those ‘industrial’ pics in the photo competition


----------



## monstadog (9 Jul 2018)

An oldy but a goody! and yes, that is my bike in front.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (9 Jul 2018)

My bike in front of a baby Highland cow


----------



## biggs682 (10 Jul 2018)

Donkey poo


----------



## jowwy (11 Jul 2018)

monstadog said:


> Local WW2 bomber squadron memorial
> View attachment 418573


what tyres are they monstadog???


----------



## Alex H (11 Jul 2018)

My bike in front of a Llama


----------



## monstadog (11 Jul 2018)

jowwy said:


> what tyres are they monstadog???


Panaracer Paselas with tan walls 38mm, came as standard. Look good and roll really well


----------



## grecinos (12 Jul 2018)

Alex H said:


> My bike in front of a Llama
> 
> View attachment 418882



I can't tell if that's a yawn or a grimace


----------



## dave r (12 Jul 2018)

Berkswell Windmill this morning


----------



## Jenkins (13 Jul 2018)

My bike in front of a roadside fruit & veg stall in Newbourne


----------



## Jenkins (13 Jul 2018)

And from today - a hay bale stack at Parham airfield


----------



## flake99please (14 Jul 2018)

My trike in front of an anti trump festival.


----------



## Pumpkin the robot (15 Jul 2018)

My bike in front of a cnc vertical machining centre.


----------



## Trickedem (15 Jul 2018)

Here's mine in front of the memorial to Chicago Police Officers.


----------



## Spokesmann (15 Jul 2018)

A natural gas tanker at Cattedown, Plymouth.


----------



## PeteXXX (15 Jul 2018)

My CX in front of a practice Atomic Bomb at Sywell Aerodrome.


----------



## ozboz (15 Jul 2018)




----------



## Pat "5mph" (15 Jul 2018)

My bike in front of a moored arts and crafts canal boat, decorated with cat images


----------



## biggs682 (18 Jul 2018)

A big round straw bale


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 Jul 2018)

Spokesmann said:


> A natural gas tanker at Cattedown, Plymouth.
> 
> View attachment 419397



The 'Bro Distributor' sounds like it is transporting privileged young white dudes in sweatpants.


----------



## biggs682 (20 Jul 2018)

My Woodrup in front of a big Piece of Case farm machinery equipment


----------



## Arjimlad (20 Jul 2018)

My bike in front of the Somerset Monument at Hawkesbury, South Gloucestershire.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lord_Edward_Somerset


----------



## Arjimlad (20 Jul 2018)

My son's bike in front of me as Santa & behind him as Santa.


----------



## Shadow (20 Jul 2018)

Le velo...






...et la vigne. 

Notes: the vine, being another passion, is grenache; the white pimple top right is the _géant de provence_; image is not new.


----------



## biggs682 (21 Jul 2018)

My Woodrup in front of Holcot book exchange box .


----------



## Threevok (21 Jul 2018)

I'd like to call this different, but unfortunately it's becoming the norm around here


----------



## dave r (21 Jul 2018)

Just outside Gilmorton on the way back today. Some on here will have seen this.


----------



## NorthernDave (21 Jul 2018)

The monument to the Battle of Marston Moor.


----------



## briantrumpet (21 Jul 2018)

The village stocks in Bradford-on-Tone. Either that, or a very poorly designed old bike rack. On the plus side, though, it's got a roof to keep the bike dry.


----------



## briantrumpet (21 Jul 2018)

Arjimlad said:


> View attachment 420198
> My bike in front of the Somerset Monument at Hawkesbury, South Gloucestershire.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lord_Edward_Somerset


You used to be able to go up there, but it looked thoroughly out-of-bounds last time I was there.


----------



## Arjimlad (21 Jul 2018)

briantrumpet said:


> You used to be able to go up there, but it looked thoroughly out-of-bounds last time I was there.


Yup, all locked up. Shame !


----------



## Heigue'r (21 Jul 2018)

A lighthouse boat


----------



## PeteXXX (22 Jul 2018)

My Defy2 in front of a millstone.


----------



## dave r (23 Jul 2018)

My cafe stop at Braunston this morning.


----------



## Salty seadog (23 Jul 2018)

Heigue'r said:


> View attachment 420454
> 
> 
> A lighthouse boat



Trinity Buoy Wharf?


----------



## Heigue'r (23 Jul 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> Trinity Buoy Wharf?


Yes


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (26 Jul 2018)

End of Wood Lane, at the junction with the (A61) _Leeds - Wakefield TurnPike Road_, at the top of Bell Hill

http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/507271
Blue Whale, apparently; http://secretleeds.com/viewtopic.php?t=2664

View attachment 421160
​


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (26 Jul 2018)

Not so much as in front of, but_ 'On'

_
This is quite possibly the last_ untouched_ spoil-heap/muck-stack/slag-heap (dependant on where you live) in Yorkshire, if not the country
Untouched, as absolutely no attempts to landscape/grass it, etc...….

I think it may be from the Robin Hood Colliery, located at the opposite side of the (A61) Leeds - Wakefield road
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4297143


Roughly 3 miles further south (towards Wakefield) than the 'Jaw-Bones' (above)


----------



## biggs682 (26 Jul 2018)

My Caad 8 in front of a combine harvester


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (26 Jul 2018)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> End of Wood Lane, at the junction with the (A61) _Leeds - Wakefield TurnPike Road_, at the top of Bell Hill
> 
> http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/507271
> Blue Whale, apparently; http://secretleeds.com/viewtopic.php?t=2664
> ...



In the dip of the A61, visible in the background was the site of my last RTC, on the bike, back in March 1997, @ 23:30'ish'


----------



## PeteXXX (30 Jul 2018)

In a Dolls House shop, Earls Barton, this morning.


----------



## Jenkins (31 Jul 2018)

The construction of a giant greenhouse in Great Blakenham (info from local rag)


----------



## Jenkins (1 Aug 2018)

Erm, how about a bear?


----------



## briantrumpet (2 Aug 2018)

"My bike in front of the most beatiful sight you'll ever see when it's 35C in the shade and all you've got is half a bottle of warm water".

Or "My bike in front of a watdr trough".


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Aug 2018)

My Defy2 in front of Cardington airship shed. (Yep, it is there  )


----------



## steverob (2 Aug 2018)

Hotel



__ steverob
__ 2 Aug 2018





My bike in front of a window in a hotel room, the day before RideLondon (although not this year's), watching the Women's Criterium race on the telly.


----------



## Jenkins (2 Aug 2018)

*?*

*



*


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (3 Aug 2018)

Playing _hide & seek_

I've come up with a new description of my CGRs colour
_* 'Paramedic Yellow' *_
Sorry, not the best of photographs, it was a quick one, on arrival at work, with my iPhone

Thursday 23rd March 2017


----------



## PeteXXX (3 Aug 2018)

My CX in front of 1½ donkeys... and an emu


----------



## biggs682 (5 Aug 2018)

My Woodrup in front of a thatched hand pump


----------



## al-fresco (5 Aug 2018)

The bike that ate Stonehenge?


----------



## NorthernDave (5 Aug 2018)

My bike in front of a giant mobile Weetabix:


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (5 Aug 2018)

In front of a giant Pivot point, *not* a ventilation shaft
This afternoon

Knowsthorpe Swing-Bridge
Spanning the River Aire, and a lock basin, on the Aire & Calder Navigation Canal
Thwaite Lane (down the side of DM Keith Skoda)
Thwaite Gate/Stourton
Leeds


It was a_* h-u-g-e *_structure!!








There are some pictures of it complete here (B&W)
http://www.lostrailwayswestyorkshire.co.uk/Beeston jn Hunslet gds.htm

*EDIT @ 18:27*
Some pictures here too; http://www.forgottenrelics.co.uk/bridges/gallery/knowsthorpe.html

The house seen in the first picture, of the _'relics_' link is the one to the left


----------



## PeteXXX (6 Aug 2018)

biggs682 said:


> My Woodrup in front of a thatched hand pump
> 
> View attachment 422688


I know that thatched pump....
Hmmm


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (7 Aug 2018)

Stocks
Butcher Lane
Rothwell (LS26)


I should, with hindsight, have taken one with the (re-produced/modern) Market Cross a couple of dozen yards away

Despite going to Rothwell for many years (certainly 45, or so), I've never noticed these before
Of course they may be modern replacements. or have been buried on the site, & 'dug up'?









*EDIT @ 18:15*
There is another set, approximately 2 miles from home, I shall endeavour to photograph those - with a bike 
(I have them, with my old 110 CSW)
Plus. close to that set, there's a late 16th century Almshouse (known as _Friestons Hospital_), and the graves of 9 Benedictine Nuns staying locally, who came to England to avoid the Revolution!!


----------



## Jenkins (7 Aug 2018)

A log pile


----------



## biggs682 (8 Aug 2018)

How often do you see a bike in front of a bell end


----------



## GravityFighter (8 Aug 2018)




----------



## Richard A Thackeray (8 Aug 2018)

*St Peter the Apostle*
Warmfield -cum- Heath


Taken today, just swapping between bikes

Pinnacles taken down from the Tower, at some point (the ones up there, above the Porch are not wearing too well, either)

http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/228777
https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101313216-church-of-st-peter-warmfield-cum-heath#.W2sMjvZFzIU






This Church also has the graves of 9 Benedictine Nuns, who came over to England to avoid the French Revolution, & all died at (the old) Heath Hall (I believe)​


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (8 Aug 2018)

*Normanton Brickwork*s chimney
(just off) Wakefield Road

Taken today, just swapping between bikes

Apologies for poor images, but getting into a good position, due to surrounding vegetation was a problem













Seen here, at some point when the vegetation was cleared away
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/366363


*EDIT @ 08:55 (Thursday 9th)*
The area, in 1908
https://maps.nls.uk/geo/explore/#zoom=17&lat=53.6940&lon=-1.4254&layers=168&b=1


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (8 Aug 2018)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Stocks
> Butcher Lane
> Rothwell (LS26)
> Despite going to Rothwell for many years (certainly 45, or so), I've never noticed these before
> ...



*
Stocks *
Kirkthorpe Lane (junction with Half Moon Lane)
Warmfield -cum- Heath

Taken today, just swapping between bikes








http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/356341
https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...on-lake-lane-warmfield-cum-heath#.W2sQ6fZFzIU



*EDIT @ 17:15*

Roughly a mile south-west of the Stocks, Almshouse & Church, there's a (mid-late 1600's) building that's generally accepted to have been a privately funded/built Water-Tower, to serve (a now demolished) Hall
I have photos of it, but none with a bike - it is accessible though!!!

I will get there when I can


----------



## Alex H (9 Aug 2018)

A golf course (Dunstanburgh Castle Golf club, Embleton)




gh


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (9 Aug 2018)

*Water Fountain*
Holmfield Park
Wakefield

A636 Wakefield - Denby-Dale road, in the background

http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1076585
https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...larence-park-wakefield-west-ward#.W2yWGfZFzIU


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (9 Aug 2018)

*Cattle-Trough & Drinking Fountain*
Holmfield Park
Wakefield

(less than 50 yards from the drinking fountain)



_Links to the inscriptions;_
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1076572
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/969033
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/969027

https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...larence-park-wakefield-west-ward#.W2yWgvZFzIU







*EDIT; 
Friday 10th @ 08:54*

In its previous location, at WestGate, the main routes (still), into Wakefield, from Huddersfield, Dewsbury, Ossett, M1 (jct 40)

http://www.twixtaireandcalder.org.uk/site/image-detail?imageid=10994#.W21C3_ZFzIU

I reckon that the white houses here, are the same ones
The blue, windowed house is 16th century, with an exposed cruck frame

https://www.instantstreetview.com/@53.680453,-1.507753,13.78h,-3.76p,1z


Cattle were still 'driven' (drove) at that time, to the Cattle Markets, which were where the Main Post Office sorting depot is
(diagonally opposite the Ings Road Sainsburys)​


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (9 Aug 2018)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> *EDIT @ 17:15*
> 
> Roughly a mile south-west of the Stocks, Almshouse & Church, there's a (mid-late 1600's) building that's generally accepted to have been a privately funded/built Water-Tower, to serve (a now demolished) Hall
> I have photos of it, but none with a bike - it is accessible though!!!
> ...



I did, earlier this evening


*Dame Bolles Water Tower*
Heath
Cam I claim this, as the most unique so far, a water tower, to serve *one* house (albeit a big one!!)








http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5832517

https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...flow-channel-warmfield-cum-heath#.W2yYovZFzIU

The path, I came back up, to Heath; http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5413513

There used to be the remnants of machinery in the base, water-wheel/drive sections?, but now it's all gone
(access, via the opposing face to my bike)


http://bwtas.blogspot.com/2008/07/dame-mary-bolles-tower.html


*EDIT @ 22:40*
Wednesday 21st January 2004

Some still in there, & a different gate/closure to now


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (9 Aug 2018)

*Beech Lawn* *Ha-Ha*
Heath

If I'd laid the bike in it, you'd not have seen it, so the telephone pole will have to do!!

http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/362247
https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101135546-beech-lawn-warmfield-cum-heath#.W2ya0vZFzIU

https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...ll-to-right-of-beech-lawn-warmfield-cum-heath

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ha-ha






'Beech Lawn' is the name of the House
Heath, in its entirety, is deemed a 'Conservation Village'


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (9 Aug 2018)

*Rhubarb* (wooden)
Holmfield Park
(junction of) Denby Dale Road & Thornes Road
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/969079

This is a bit 'out of area' for the best Rhubarb, the wrong side of Wakefield really


----------



## dave r (11 Aug 2018)

Outside the Stratford Armouries this morning


----------



## Rockn Robin (11 Aug 2018)

Shopping with my Brommie.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (11 Aug 2018)

*Rothwell Country Park*
On the reclaimed site of Haigh Pit, otherwise known as 'Fanny Pit' 
Francesca, being one of the owners daughters, the other being Rose, the name of another pit in the area)

A presentation of the spoil-heap, the farming, colliery, houses, people, etc...






http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3959886

http://friendsofrcp.co.uk/history-of-the-park/
http://www.bbc.co.uk/leeds/content/articles/2009/03/02/places_rothwell_country_park_feature.shtml
http://secretleeds.com/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=4894&start=10


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (11 Aug 2018)

*Rothwell Country Park*
On the reclaimed site of Haigh Pit, otherwise known as 'Fanny Pit' 
Francesca, being one of the owners daughters, the other being Rose, the name of another pit in the area)

Bike, with Naked Woman
(stone approximation, of


----------



## biggs682 (12 Aug 2018)

It's not every day you see a Bentley Blower 









A mere £625k


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (12 Aug 2018)

*Lofthouse Colliery Memorial*
'Victoria Corner'
Leeds Road 
Outwood





http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/898347




I was at junior School when this happened, & some of the kids had relative working there, I think some even knew the trapped men
Thankfully, my own famity had no-one involved in mining

https://www.stanleyhistoryonline.com/Lofthouse-Colliery-Disaster.html
https://www.stanleyhistoryonline.com/Local-Collierys.html
http://www.bbc.co.uk/bradford/sense_of_place/lofthouse_colliery_disaster.shtml


*NB: * This is not the actual disaster memorial, that is at the site of the break-through (or as close as could be worked out), just off Batley Road, at Wrenthorpe
Circa 1 & 1/2 miles south-west of the Pit location
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/993615


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (12 Aug 2018)

biggs682 said:


> It's not every day you see a Bentley Blower
> 
> View attachment 424041
> View attachment 424042
> ...


Nice, very nice indeed

And probably a lot less likely to kill you than a Cobra
But I like them, I once had a ride in a 289. & it was wonderful...…

For anyone, who goes to the 'Oil Can Cafe', there's a genuine ('63) 289 in the storage/display section

 

http://ikclassicsandracing.co.uk/blog-3/past-projects/a-c-cobra/





I'd like to know how much this 289 went for...……..
https://www.hemmings.com/classifieds/dealer/ac/cobra/2067682.html

$925,000
https://www.hemmings.com/classifieds/cars-for-sale/ac/cobra/2120278.html


$1,299,995
https://www.hemmings.com/classifieds/dealer/ac/cobra/2120377.html


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (12 Aug 2018)

I have a brilliant idea for one, _*but*,_ it's an 'hour +' ride to get to the location, through the centre of Leeds.... all for a 1/250th of a second 
(or whatever 'shutter speed' the digital equivilant is)

Thus, it'll have to wait until I'm actually in the area
I certainly don't think it's been done, not on here at least, and I've not seen anything like it elsewhere, on any cycling related site/social nedia

Definitely nothing naughty/illegal (ie; not on the M1, or whatever)


----------



## biggs682 (12 Aug 2018)

@Richard A Thackeray some crazy money and i think like you i would rather have a Cobra but would accept either


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (12 Aug 2018)

biggs682 said:


> @Richard A Thackeray some crazy money and i think like you i would rather have a Cobra but would accept either


Yes, just something about them
They look so small, & innocuous, particularly the 289, then it sets off...………….

Still a brutally fast car today, for a naturally aspirated engine

A 427 derivative held the (Guinness) World Record for fastest accelerating, production road car for a lot of years


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (12 Aug 2018)

Sorry it's through the palisade fencing, but it was Saturday (11th) & the garage was closed

*1960 Studebaker Hawk*

Cas-Am Motors
Methley Road
Castleford
http://www.cas-am.co.uk/proddetail.php?prod=CarStude

The blue building; http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5158307


----------



## NorthernDave (12 Aug 2018)

My bike in front of the final furlong marker, and main stand, at Thirsk Racecourse:


----------



## philk56 (14 Aug 2018)

In front of a remnant from the war:


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (14 Aug 2018)

_*'DiggerLand'*_
Willowbridge Lane
Whitwood Common
(between jc31/M62 & Castleford)

Not sure what manufacturer/model any of them are?
Someone may?


https://www.diggerland.com/days-out-in-yorkshire/

We've been once, to a birthday party, when girl was at prep-school
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5064862


----------



## kynikos (15 Aug 2018)

Say hello to Oddball:












Oddball



__ kynikos
__ 15 Aug 2018






...and my '98 Ridgeback

foxes can swim and foxes can jump... but they can't do both at the same time












no foxes



__ kynikos
__ 15 Aug 2018


----------



## fixedfixer (15 Aug 2018)




----------



## Jenkins (17 Aug 2018)

A historic Formula 1 car


----------



## Dave 123 (18 Aug 2018)

A granite cross


----------



## plantfit (19 Aug 2018)

A wooden wabbit,on the cycle path/footpath between Bassingham and Carlton le Moorland Lincolnshire


----------



## Tizme (19 Aug 2018)

The Water Tower at Farleigh Hungerford:


----------



## simonali (23 Aug 2018)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Not so much as in front of, but_ 'On'
> 
> _
> This is quite possibly the last_ untouched_ spoil-heap/muck-stack/slag-heap (dependant on where you live) in Yorkshire, if not the country
> ...



There's a ruddy great slag heap in Midsomer Norton in Somerset.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (23 Aug 2018)

kynikos said:


> Say hello to Oddball:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know 'OddBall', & have been there quite a few times, & the 'Open Day' tours
I did have a set of images, including a van parked in the drag-bucket, to show the scale, but I can't find them on my (external) hard-drives, they may be somewhere on CDs?


----------



## kynikos (23 Aug 2018)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> I know 'OddBall', & have been there quite a few times, & the 'Open Day' tours
> I did have a set of images, including a van parked in the drag-bucket, to show the scale, but I can't find them on my (external) hard-drives, they may be somewhere on CDs?




Some bucket... ...25 cubic yards


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (23 Aug 2018)

kynikos said:


> Some bucket... ...25 cubic yards


I didn't stare that it was a_ small_ bucket...…….


----------



## briantrumpet (24 Aug 2018)

"My bike in front of a pine tree, and a passable view"....


----------



## dave r (27 Aug 2018)

Got into the Newton Regis Garden Store and amongst the cyclists there was a fella on a Longstaff Trike.


----------



## NorthernDave (27 Aug 2018)

In front of a lot of hay bales:


----------



## booze and cake (27 Aug 2018)

My bike in front of.....a flying trapeze school in Hyde Park, the Albert memorial in the background.


----------



## smokeysmoo (28 Aug 2018)

Old AA call box at Beadnell






Ex-RAF Phantom outside RAF Boulmer


----------



## Low Gear Guy (28 Aug 2018)

In front of an Egyptian Obelisk
Edited for correct photo!
View attachment 427344


----------



## Katherine (29 Aug 2018)

The Blue Peter Garden and a tram stop.


----------



## Dave 123 (29 Aug 2018)

A pretend castle


----------



## briantrumpet (30 Aug 2018)

'My bike in front of 10-million-years-worth of alternating strata'. At la Charce.


----------



## smokeysmoo (31 Aug 2018)

Dave 123 said:


> A pretend castle
> 
> View attachment 427485


I'll see your pretend castle and raise you a real 'un 

Walkworth Castle this afternoon


----------



## biggs682 (1 Sep 2018)

In front of a boat house that looks rather sad .


----------



## plantfit (1 Sep 2018)

My trike in front of the Vulcan bomber that bombed Stanley airfield on the Falklands during the conflict, XM 607 operation Black Buck


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (1 Sep 2018)

plantfit said:


> My trike in front of the Vulcan bomber that bombed Stanley airfield on the Falklands during the conflict, XM 607 operation Black Buck
> 
> 
> View attachment 427889


Yours...…...
http://www.thunder-and-lightnings.co.uk/vulcan/survivor.php?id=55

I've seen the Vulcans at Newark (XM 594), & Wellesbourne (XM 655)




And, XH 558 take off a few times!



'655', is the Vulcan that Guy Martin taxied in, for his programme about the aircraft


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (1 Sep 2018)

I had cause to drive up towards Selby, on the A19 this morning, so I pulled off for a few minutes
*
'Burn Bridge' *over The Selby Canal
The bridge is on the stretch of A19 between Brayton & Burn






The underside is metal sheeted




Looking east, towards Brayton


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (1 Sep 2018)

Sorry, wrong thread


----------



## NorthernDave (1 Sep 2018)

smokeysmoo said:


> I'll see your pretend castle and raise you a real 'un
> 
> Walkworth Castle this afternoon
> 
> View attachment 427802



I'll see your real castle and raise you a bigger one


----------



## Jenkins (1 Sep 2018)

Cabbages!


----------



## Spokesmann (2 Sep 2018)

Jenkins said:


> Cabbages!
> View attachment 428007


Tory party on a conference weekend away?


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (2 Sep 2018)

Spokesmann said:


> Tory party on a conference weekend away?



Reminscent of the 'Spitting Image' sketch, with Margaret Thatcher, & the Cabinet, out for a meal


Waiter; _"What about the Vegetables"_? (having given her a raw steak)
MT;_ "Oh, they'll have the same as me"_


----------



## Spokesmann (2 Sep 2018)




----------



## Richard A Thackeray (2 Sep 2018)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Reminscent of the 'Spitting Image' sketch, with Margaret Thatcher, & the Cabinet, out for a meal
> 
> Waiter; _"What about the Vegetables"_? (having given her a raw steak)
> MT;_ "Oh, they'll have the same as me"_



Found it!!


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FjE080TGEEk


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (2 Sep 2018)

The _home of the Rabbits_??

Coney Warren Lane
(off) Lee Moor Lane






I grew up not too far to the south of here (less than a mile), & always looked for Rabbits whenever I passed it

I can't find a Geograph image, but it's just the other side of the M62 bridge, & is the white road, under the '2' (of M62), on the accompanying map
Junction 30 is less than a mile to the east
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/561600


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Sep 2018)

My CX in front of a wooden tractor.


----------



## Dave 123 (2 Sep 2018)

Not my bike in front of a perfect row of cows arses


----------



## Alex H (5 Sep 2018)

A gate and a pillbox


----------



## Alex H (5 Sep 2018)

smokeysmoo said:


> Ex-RAF Phantom outside RAF Boulmer
> 
> View attachment 427313



One of the remaining few that is actually complete (for the rest see HERE) and one I've had the 'pleasure' of repairing many times


----------



## PeteXXX (5 Sep 2018)

My Trek in front of a glacial boulder at Cannock Chase.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (5 Sep 2018)

Already featured, as a photo elsewhere, with history links

_*The Jolly Pinder of Wakefield*_
Lower York Street/Pinderfields Road junction
Wakefield


----------



## Alex H (5 Sep 2018)

My bike in front of the Aln Valley Railway track


----------



## tom73 (5 Sep 2018)

Spotted as I past a local village school tonight.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (5 Sep 2018)

Abyssinian restaurant
Cross Street (between Wood Street & NorthGate)
Wakefield

May be intriguing to try it?






http://www.corarima.co.uk/


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (9 Sep 2018)

Something different, in front of my bike, this time??

Granted, yes, a rather too excessive 'day-trip'"

No, it wasn't a case of picking up the wrong guidebook/map
I'd stuffed it in a jacket pocket, in order to drop it off at Rothwell Library en-route to Garforth
(hence a slow ride there, so it didn't bounce out of the pocket


We were meant to have been touring (driving) for a week, in October, but plans have changed...……...


----------



## tribanjules (9 Sep 2018)

Heemskerk hostel


----------



## iandg (9 Sep 2018)

George Lamb


----------



## dave r (10 Sep 2018)

Church Street Churchover on the way back this morning.


----------



## briantrumpet (10 Sep 2018)

Jenkins said:


> Cabbages!
> View attachment 428007


Top marks for this entry.


----------



## booze and cake (10 Sep 2018)

TV and radio transmitter at Crystal Palace built in the 50's, it was the tallest structure in London until the construction of One Canada Water at Canary Wharf in 1991, and has been falling down the tallest league since, currently ranked 5th tallest.


----------



## monstadog (11 Sep 2018)

This sign is for the Kiplingcotes Derby, the oldest horse race in the country.


----------



## dave r (13 Sep 2018)

Whitacre Heath on the way out this afternoon.


----------



## biggs682 (15 Sep 2018)

Old Sunday school building in Harrold












Built in 1899 and the entrance way was flanked by comeratative stones


----------



## Shut Up Legs (15 Sep 2018)

My hire bike in front of a town sign. What makes this a bit different is that it's a town of 30 people, at 926m, on the side of the spectacular Vallée de Luchon in the French Pyrénées.
It was a warm sweaty ride up there, along a narrow road .
Nice views, though .


----------



## booze and cake (15 Sep 2018)

Giant horse head and inflatable Burberry teddy bear at Marble Arch


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (17 Sep 2018)

(ex) _*Toll-House*_
Ferrybridge

At the point, where the 'Great North Road' crossed the River Aire






Where; http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3173622
What; https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101225760-old-toll-house-knottingley-ward#.W5-z__ZFzIU


----------



## briantrumpet (17 Sep 2018)

...in front of a water fountain in Hemyock, celebrating 'peace' in South Africa in 1902.


----------



## dave r (17 Sep 2018)

Cosby this afternoon


----------



## PeteXXX (17 Sep 2018)

My Ex9 in front of a very rude glove, in Harleston Firs..


----------



## Jenkins (18 Sep 2018)

A cliff top beach hut (yes, really) in Old Felixstowe


----------



## uphillstruggler (23 Sep 2018)

One of the entrance hall at Kings College London at the strand

Not often I see a statue so colourful


----------



## FolderBeholder (24 Sep 2018)

Jenkins said:


> A cliff top beach hut (yes, really) in Old Felixstowe
> 
> View attachment 430666


I’m thinking vintage VW bus...


----------



## CharlieB (24 Sep 2018)

tribanjules said:


> Heemskerk hostel
> View attachment 429360


Did you see the parakeets early in the morning?


----------



## dave r (24 Sep 2018)

Under all the greenery is a building, possibly an enclosure.


----------



## Jenkins (24 Sep 2018)

FolderBeholder said:


> I’m thinking vintage VW bus...


I think that's what they intended, and certainly what I see in it as well. Just a pity that they haven't painted the sides to give it the full VW bus look.


----------



## tribanjules (24 Sep 2018)

CharlieB said:


> Did you see the parakeets early in the morning?


Heard them yes !


----------



## philk56 (24 Sep 2018)

On my ride today, Broxbourne Old Mill, apparently mentioned in the Domesday book...but not this version


----------



## dave r (26 Sep 2018)

This one's from a ride I did a couple of years ago, the Kings Men just outside Long Compton.


----------



## Jenkins (26 Sep 2018)

In Levington - from this morning's extended commute


----------



## mcshroom (26 Sep 2018)

One from my current tour.
Bike in front of an AA phone box


----------



## FolderBeholder (1 Oct 2018)

Thats Mrs. FolderBeholder with HER bike BEHIND something different.
Does that count?


----------



## booze and cake (1 Oct 2018)

A Flintstone-esque display bicycle made from wood I saw in Spitalfields this afternoon.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (3 Oct 2018)

*Church of St John The Evangelist*
Jackson Lane (just off the '_Great North Road_')
WentBridge

Described, as a 'Mort-Safe' in some areas, & a Sextons shed in others
Maybe the former use, became the latter?

https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...t-john-the-evangelist-darrington#.W7TGYPZFzIU
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/228779
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3351538








Snails, in the stonework, by my 'bars




*EDIT @ 21:49*

It seems a suitable explanation
The Church is a bit out of the way, & close to the 'Great North Road' ready for transportation of a body to any Surgeon/Anatomist willing to pay?

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mortsafe#Vaults_and_watch-houses​


----------



## Jenkins (3 Oct 2018)

I think this (sugar) beets my cabbages pic for quantity.


----------



## biggs682 (5 Oct 2018)

Not sure how many bikes you see in front of one of these


----------



## Spokesmann (5 Oct 2018)

Jenkins said:


> I think this (sugar) beets my cabbages pic for quantity.
> View attachment 432706


Sweeeet.


----------



## mcshroom (5 Oct 2018)

biggs682 said:


> Not sure how many bikes you see in front of one of these
> 
> View attachment 432816


If we're doing those


----------



## briantrumpet (5 Oct 2018)

Jenkins said:


> I think this (sugar) beets my cabbages pic for quantity.
> View attachment 432706


How did you get there? What root did you take?


----------



## Oldbloke (7 Oct 2018)

My recently acquired Merida 96 XT in front of a grain grinding wheel in my garden. I know the bars/pedals setup doesn't look ride on a racing MTB but it suits my old body


----------



## ColinJ (7 Oct 2018)

Here's a varied selection for you. My bike in front of ...

... stone sheep!






... a landslip caused by local floods. Bonus points for the fact that the land happened to have an old asbestos waste tip at the top of it! 






... more flood damage, a mile across the valley - where's my retaining wall!






... jammed lift doors at Bradford Interchange railway station. I spent many happy minutes in there!


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Oct 2018)

My CX in front of an old derailed railway snow plough.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (9 Oct 2018)

A derelict Stable Block, of a local 'Estate', with links to the Knights Templars
(the land, not the present, decaying, buildings)
iPhone picture on my way home, circa 15:00







I'd ridden along the river (Calder) banking, from 'Stanley Ferry' into NewLands Woods, & hence (basically) through where the Hall was located

https://www.stanleyhistoryonline.com/Newland-Estate.html

7 years ago, with less foliage; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2416200


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (10 Oct 2018)

_*'Whitwood Mere'*_ (as the area is known)
Methley Road
Castleford




There's a series of them, on posts by the railings alongside the low-lying field there

It's approximately where the 'red arrow' is; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/663161

They are barges, or tug-boats, alluding to the 'T_om Puddings_' that were worked up & down the River Aire, at this point;

If you scroll down into the black & white pictures, there's some of the '_Toms_'; https://www.stanleyhistoryonline.com/Ferry-Lane-Photos.html

Also; https://www.waterwaysmuseum.org.uk/blog-1/the-golden-age-of-tom-puddings



​


----------



## biggs682 (13 Oct 2018)

My TEC with a gate and a rainbow on this morning's ride.


----------



## PeteXXX (16 Oct 2018)

Gissa hand..!
Near Clipstone on today's ride.


----------



## BeardyAndyM (17 Oct 2018)

My shiny bike in front of a not so shiny car!


----------



## Dave 123 (19 Oct 2018)

My hire bike in front of my rented casa


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Oct 2018)

My Trek in front of Robin Hood shooting an arrow at me, conveniently photo bombed by Garry...


----------



## biggs682 (20 Oct 2018)

Met this old fella on my ride this morning


----------



## NorthernDave (20 Oct 2018)

My bike in front of a rather threatening sign...


----------



## Spokesmann (21 Oct 2018)




----------



## dave r (21 Oct 2018)

Broughton Astley this morning with the lamp posts adorned with Poppies remembering the fallen.


----------



## NorthernDave (21 Oct 2018)

An autumnal scene in front of a bench, a mill stone and a plant filled planter:


----------



## philk56 (22 Oct 2018)

Taken earlier in the year, before this thread even started, but thought I would post it as it is quite unusual. I have cycled past this strange building on Shenley village pond numerous times but only recently got around to investigating it.
It was built in the 1700's and called "The Cage". It held prisoners overnight - anyone from animal thieves, robbers, poachers, highwaymen to murderers. The last recorded occupants were in 1860. The inscription above the grilled window says "Be sober, Be vigilant"


----------



## philk56 (23 Oct 2018)

From today's ride, an unusual dog walker






PS. This arrangement was originally displayed as part of the annual Perth Sculptures by the Sea. It is by the British artist April Pine and called "Spirit". It was moved to this permanent location after the show. There are several more dogs out of view.


----------



## PeteXXX (27 Oct 2018)

My British Eagle Touristique in front of a sunflower..


----------



## dave r (29 Oct 2018)

Just outside Bascote this morning


----------



## PeteXXX (30 Oct 2018)

My CX in front of a gnometompole...


----------



## lb81 (31 Oct 2018)

This one stood out among the many, many 'gate' or 'bridge' photos I seem to have of my bikes...


----------



## biggs682 (1 Nov 2018)

A private of pumpkins


----------



## biggs682 (2 Nov 2018)

Hardisty Infront of a big spiders web


----------



## Illaveago (3 Nov 2018)

My Raleigh Granada yesterday in front of an Area of Outstanding Natural Beauty.


----------



## dave r (3 Nov 2018)

Cubbington this morning, my first fixed wheel ride of the winter.


----------



## biggs682 (3 Nov 2018)

dave r said:


> Cubbington this morning, my first fixed wheel ride of the winter.
> 
> 
> View attachment 436842



Is it time to get the single speeders out then @dave r ?


----------



## dave r (3 Nov 2018)

biggs682 said:


> Is it time to get the single speeders out then @dave r ?




I ride fixed wheel during the winter.


----------



## biggs682 (7 Nov 2018)

My Dawes in front of 5 pallets of plant's waiting to be planted


----------



## Alex H (8 Nov 2018)

My bike in front of Nelson's Obelisk, Swarland.


----------



## Jenkins (8 Nov 2018)

My bike in front of a s**t sunset (courtesy of the local dairy farm)


----------



## biggs682 (9 Nov 2018)

Hardly different but my Dawes in front of one of the many " green " boxes


----------



## Alembicbassman (9 Nov 2018)




----------



## biggs682 (10 Nov 2018)

My Dawes and 3 classic barn finds








Any guesses what thet are ?


----------



## raleighnut (10 Nov 2018)

MGB, Mini and 1300 at a guess.


----------



## biggs682 (10 Nov 2018)

raleighnut said:


> MGB, Mini and 1300 at a guess.



two out of three


----------



## robjh (10 Nov 2018)

A bike in front of a bike. One of them is mine.


----------



## Threevok (10 Nov 2018)

biggs682 said:


> two out of three



Is it a bond bug ?


----------



## biggs682 (10 Nov 2018)

Threevok said:


> Is it a bond bug ?



Noooo


----------



## raleighnut (10 Nov 2018)

biggs682 said:


> Noooo



SJ 410/413 Suzuki


----------



## biggs682 (10 Nov 2018)

raleighnut said:


> SJ 410/413 Suzuki



You were nearer with your first 3


----------



## raleighnut (11 Nov 2018)

biggs682 said:


> You were nearer with your first 3


I know its a 'B' and a 1300 it's just the one in the middle under the green tarp I was guessing at.

Give up.


----------



## biggs682 (11 Nov 2018)

raleighnut said:


> I know its a 'B' and a 1300 it's just the one in the middle under the green tarp I was guessing at.
> 
> Give up.



It's a Metro


----------



## 8mph (11 Nov 2018)




----------



## beepbeep (12 Nov 2018)




----------



## monstadog (18 Nov 2018)




----------



## dave r (19 Nov 2018)

Sutton Cheney this morning and a fibreglass cow stood in the hedge


----------



## briantrumpet (19 Nov 2018)

dave r said:


> Sutton Cheney this morning and a fibreglass cow stood in the hedge
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 439595


Happens all the time...


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Nov 2018)

My Defy2 in front of a WW2 urinal on Grafton Underwood USAAF airfield on yesterdays ride.


----------



## raleighnut (20 Nov 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 439634
> 
> 
> My Defy2 in front of a WW2 urinal on Grafton Underwood USAAF airfield on yesterdays ride.



The weeing 'alfresco' thread is that way>>>>>>>>>>>>>.


----------



## philk56 (20 Nov 2018)

At the Maylands Aerodrome memorial in East Perth, WA. This was the site of the first official airport in Perth, closed on 1963. It is now a residential area.


----------



## Illaveago (22 Nov 2018)

My Falcon today in Biddestone in front of a sign of the wrong colour.


----------



## biggs682 (22 Nov 2018)

Illaveago said:


> My Falcon today in Biddestone in front of a sign of the wrong colour.
> View attachment 439967



The bikes green what you on about ?


----------



## biggs682 (25 Nov 2018)

Does a fish tank count ?


----------



## Dave 123 (25 Nov 2018)

Shire horses....


----------



## briantrumpet (25 Nov 2018)

A mirror. Don't worry, my legs aren't really that shape.


----------



## oldwheels (26 Nov 2018)

Near Scone


----------



## briantrumpet (26 Nov 2018)

My bike in front of a lock. And a thingy. Whatever those thingies are called.


----------



## raleighnut (26 Nov 2018)

briantrumpet said:


> My bike in front of a lock. And a thingy. Whatever those thingies are called.
> 
> View attachment 440480


Bollard ?


----------



## briantrumpet (26 Nov 2018)

raleighnut said:


> Bollard ?


Aha, consensus seems to be 'mooring bollard'. 

https://discussion.alamy.com/topic/2284-need-name-for-thing-you-tie-your-boat-to/


----------



## matiz (26 Nov 2018)

End of the stone pier Weymouth


----------



## Illaveago (30 Nov 2018)

Wrong colour again!


----------



## booze and cake (30 Nov 2018)

Outside Tate Britain, my bike in front of.....some massive slugs.








Explanation here:




And yes the artist is called Monster Chetwynd, and as its not clear, Monster is female. I was thinking what kind of cruel parents name their child Monster, but I've just looked it up and according to Wikipedia she was born Alalia Chetwynd, but changed her name and from 2006-2013 was known as Spartacus Chetwynd, she then changed it again, and from 2013-2018 she was known as Marvin Gaye Chetwynd. Monster Chetwynd has apparently been her name since April this year, who knows by Chrimbo she may be Raving Loony Party Chetwynd. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monster_Chetwynd


----------



## Johnno260 (2 Dec 2018)

My BSO with trailgator.


----------



## philk56 (5 Dec 2018)

In front of a warning sign


----------



## philk56 (7 Dec 2018)

In front of the splendid container arch at the entrance to Fremantle:


----------



## biggs682 (8 Dec 2018)

My R.E.W in a spiders web


----------



## briantrumpet (10 Dec 2018)

MBIFO a ferry causeway...


----------



## Alembicbassman (17 Dec 2018)

Iron Henge in Rotherham


----------



## biggs682 (27 Dec 2018)

Another local green box on my commute and my Hercules


----------



## briantrumpet (31 Dec 2018)

Ooh, what shall I go for? Water? Breakwater? Sandstone cliffs? Fat bloke? Whatever...


----------



## PeteXXX (31 Dec 2018)

My Inflite8 in front of Rusty Bridge.
BTW, it was been designed to be rusty...
(edit: the bridge, not the bike..)


----------



## briantrumpet (2 Jan 2019)

My bike in front of a boom (or a yard-arm, or whatever it is...)


----------



## mickle (2 Jan 2019)

Behind a railing??

Ice tyre equipped klunker awaits winter conditions.


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Jan 2019)

My CX in front of a wooden ladder that I don't think I'd trust!!


----------



## raleighnut (2 Jan 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 445318
> 
> 
> My CX in front of a wooden ladder that I don't think I'd trust!!


It's tied on with a bit of string, what could go wro
o
o
o
o
ong.


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Jan 2019)

raleighnut said:


> It's tied on with a bit of string, what could go wro
> o
> o
> o
> ...


That, and the moss covered treads that would worry me


----------



## briantrumpet (3 Jan 2019)

In front of upturned boats:


----------



## briantrumpet (4 Jan 2019)

MBIFO those things that stop old cart/coach wheels scraping the wall...


----------



## Colin_P (4 Jan 2019)




----------



## briantrumpet (5 Jan 2019)

MBIFO the Goat Walk, in Topsham. No goats though, sadly.


----------



## briantrumpet (9 Jan 2019)

MBIFO Topsham Museum. It's just around the corner from me, I've lived here for 26 years, and I've never been in, despite it being free entry. Must make amends.


----------



## Illaveago (9 Jan 2019)

My Dawes taken this afternoon in front of a C.P.R.E. sign.


----------



## biggs682 (10 Jan 2019)

Illaveago said:


> My Dawes taken this afternoon in front of a C.P.R.E. sign.
> View attachment 446466



I see you had it in the "hill climbing gear"


----------



## raleighnut (10 Jan 2019)

biggs682 said:


> I see you had it in the "hill climbing gear"


----------



## briantrumpet (14 Jan 2019)

MBIFO and under the M5 viaduct over the Exe & Exeter Ship Canal:


----------



## mudsticks (15 Jan 2019)

Bike in front of a flag.


----------



## briantrumpet (16 Jan 2019)

MBIFO dramatic clouds in Topsham:


----------



## mudsticks (16 Jan 2019)

Goat Walk


----------



## PeteXXX (26 Jan 2019)

My old Marin's handlebars in front of a dragon..


----------



## Illaveago (28 Jan 2019)

Doubly wrong again !


----------



## briantrumpet (2 Feb 2019)

MBIFO Powderham Castle (and a gate) today:


----------



## Pumpkin the robot (2 Feb 2019)

My winter bike (in snow mode at the moment, with knobblies on, and the normal mudguards removed) in front of a 7 axis robot that is used for cutting screens and light covers for rally cars.


----------



## briantrumpet (4 Feb 2019)

MBIFO a Greensand Escarpment (that's the flat-topped ridge in the background, a feature of the hills running inland from Sidmouth)


----------



## biggs682 (5 Feb 2019)

My Aende in front of a skateboard rambling with a band stand in the background .


----------



## 8mph (8 Feb 2019)




----------



## booze and cake (8 Feb 2019)

^yikes what is that monstrosity.....sorry not the bike, that looks ace, but the mish-mash contraption that looks crossed between a Land Rover and a tuktuk....so its a LandTuk, or a tukrover I guess.


----------



## briantrumpet (9 Feb 2019)

Let's go for MBIFO a pub table (discounting the water, the lock gate, and the distant castle).


----------



## briantrumpet (10 Feb 2019)

MBIFO a Topsham Quay ladder:


----------



## FolderBeholder (14 Feb 2019)

In front of a TeePee (our TeePee for the night) in Holbrook AZ, USA.


----------



## biggs682 (16 Feb 2019)

My Falcon Infront of an Aston Martin DB6.














Nearly offered them the Falcon as a straight swap .


----------



## mudsticks (18 Feb 2019)

MBIFO

Some lovely trees. 
One of those February days that makes you half believe spring could return again. 

This old branch line (geddit) closed in the sixties, sad for the rail network.. 

Bit of a bonus for cyclists though, cuts out a few miles of hilly roads.


----------



## PeteXXX (18 Feb 2019)

I couldn't get the bike up the steps, so it's only a photo of my helmet in front of a Lime Kiln, on the Monsal Trail. 
Hope it counts...


----------



## uphillstruggler (22 Feb 2019)

In front of our fair (non) city's best known citizens


----------



## briantrumpet (23 Feb 2019)

MBIFO... Armco? Mountains? Oh, I'll just go for the Drôme valley. First outing for the bike here this year.


----------



## FolderBeholder (23 Feb 2019)

uphillstruggler said:


> In front of our fair (non) city's best known citizens
> 
> View attachment 453979


They look even more sluggish than normal...


----------



## uphillstruggler (24 Feb 2019)

FolderBeholder said:


> They look even more sluggish than normal...



That's them at full tilt 

There's more unheralded sculptures by the same guy , bill billings, of whom I'm a fan postumasly


----------



## mudsticks (24 Feb 2019)

I'm always expecting to find something naughty going on, up the permissive bridleway. 

One day I'll catch em up to no good


----------



## mudsticks (24 Feb 2019)

briantrumpet said:


> MBIFO... Armco? Mountains? Oh, I'll just go for the Drôme valley. First outing for the bike here this year.
> 
> View attachment 454205



Is this where you live?

Someone told me it is very good biking country.


----------



## briantrumpet (25 Feb 2019)

mudsticks said:


> Is this where you live?
> 
> Someone told me it is very good biking country.


'Only' for about ten weeks a year. And yes, it's absolutely stunning cycling country, which is why I've get the house there. See the blog link in my signature - loads of info and photos there!


----------



## mudsticks (25 Feb 2019)

briantrumpet said:


> 'Only' for about ten weeks a year. And yes, it's absolutely stunning cycling country, which is why I've get the house there. See the blog link in my signature - loads of info and photos there!



Thank you i will - i nearly went there last Autumn - but ended up elsewhere - good to have some quality propositions in the database 

i see now from your avatar, that you are in fact a fellow Devonian the rest of the time - not certain about the 'die' bit though - does that reference feeling like death after having scaled some of our hills??


----------



## Illaveago (25 Feb 2019)

uphillstruggler said:


> In front of our fair (non) city's best known citizens
> 
> View attachment 453979


Looks a bit like Allo Allo !


----------



## briantrumpet (26 Feb 2019)

in front of some sort of maritime beacon thingy (to use a technical term), I think, near Exeter Quay:


----------



## Illaveago (26 Feb 2019)

My Carlton Competition in front of a park bench in Biddestone this afternoon.


----------



## pjd57 (26 Feb 2019)




----------



## mudsticks (27 Feb 2019)

MBIFO 

A very early magnolia.

New tarmac on the back lane too.!! 
Like having electric assist


----------



## FolderBeholder (28 Feb 2019)

briantrumpet said:


> in front of some sort of maritime beacon thingy (to use a technical term), I think, near Exeter Quay:
> 
> View attachment 454834


I dont know what thats called either ( it’s an “aid to navigation” that I do know) and there’s a similar and somewhat famous one in Key West Florida.


----------



## Illaveago (28 Feb 2019)

My Carlton and my friend's Raleigh in front of the Castle Inn in Castle Combe yesterday.


----------



## briantrumpet (28 Feb 2019)

MBIFO Topsham Marina:


----------



## Dark46 (1 Mar 2019)

Up against a large plant pot


----------



## mcshroom (2 Mar 2019)

My new (to me) Genesis Vapour in front of Egremont Castle


----------



## Mrs M (2 Mar 2019)

Our bikes in front of the boat house at the local beach.


----------



## Porcia (2 Mar 2019)

In front of Vicky Park Fountain


----------



## ren531 (3 Mar 2019)

A few years ago I had a poster of myself plastered all over Lancaster ,this is me in front of it .


----------



## biggs682 (5 Mar 2019)

My Shorter In front of a Yellow Byron Davis gas Valve


----------



## biggs682 (9 Mar 2019)

My Shorter Infront of a raised footpath just in case of floods


----------



## mcshroom (9 Mar 2019)

My mountain bike in front of the old Florence Mine pithead


----------



## ren531 (10 Mar 2019)

Not sure if this is strictly in the spirt of the thread but my bike is in front of something interesting ,I scratch built it myself , the boat that is .


----------



## briantrumpet (17 Mar 2019)

MBIFO a wiggly path


----------



## briantrumpet (17 Mar 2019)

ren531 said:


> Not sure if this is strictly in the spirt of the thread but my bike is in front of something interesting ,I scratch built it myself , the boat that is .
> View attachment 456929


No-one else has done that, so very much in the spirit!


----------



## Dayvo (18 Mar 2019)

How about a herd of buffalo?


----------



## dave r (18 Mar 2019)

Coventry Cathedral on my way back in this afternoon, and my bike in front of the Knife Angel, a statue made with a 100,000 knives either handed in or confiscated by the police









http://www.odditycentral.com/art/th...-100000-knives-confiscated-by-the-police.html


----------



## briantrumpet (18 Mar 2019)

MBIFO an old quarry

Near the Exeter Chiefs' ground, and source of the name 'Sandygate' - the old quarry working that I've just stumbled upon, much to my (geologist) brother's pleasure. A few million years' history stored in the strata.


----------



## briantrumpet (23 Mar 2019)

MBIFO a village green, at Thorverton.


----------



## Low Gear Guy (24 Mar 2019)

My hire bike in front of a flying saucer in Kehl, Germany.


----------



## Tenkaykev (24 Mar 2019)

Our Bikes in front of a Duckpond near Pamphill this morning.
Taken before heading to the Vine to rehydrate :-)


----------



## Nibor (24 Mar 2019)

My bike in front of an old crane base


----------



## MossCommuter (24 Mar 2019)

Dayvo said:


> How about a herd of buffalo?
> 
> View attachment 458053


What's the difference between a buffalo and a bison?


Spoiler



you can't wash your hands in a buffalo


----------



## Tenkaykev (24 Mar 2019)

MossCommuter said:


> What's the difference between a buffalo and a bison?
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Ah, you'll be from Dudley or thereabouts


----------



## PeteXXX (28 Mar 2019)

My Trek in front of a WW1 trench, in Sherwood Forest, and my two mates peeping over the parapet.


----------



## booze and cake (31 Mar 2019)

Another bit of history I found out today.


----------



## Katherine (2 Apr 2019)

MBIFO a rainbow and a foal.


----------



## briantrumpet (5 Apr 2019)

MBIFO an old mill:


----------



## briantrumpet (5 Apr 2019)

MBIFO a window.


----------



## biggs682 (6 Apr 2019)

MBIFO moonshine gap


----------



## briantrumpet (6 Apr 2019)

MBIFO some wonky steps up to the chateau at Pontaix:


----------



## Vantage (7 Apr 2019)

MBIFO a carriage... of sorts.


----------



## briantrumpet (8 Apr 2019)

MVD (mon vélo devant) a local mairie:


----------



## PeteXXX (15 Apr 2019)

My CX and some Radio Telescopes, near Cambridge, on today's ride.


----------



## PeteXXX (22 Apr 2019)

My CX being stared at by a blue cow, in Quinton, on this morning's ride..


----------



## Vantage (23 Apr 2019)

MBIFO a mint condition long boat. 
One careful owner...honest.


----------



## pjd57 (25 Apr 2019)

glasgow city chambers


----------



## biggs682 (28 Apr 2019)

MBIFO an old engine shed at Wellingborough Station .


----------



## PeteXXX (28 Apr 2019)

My British Eagle Touristique in front of a big grinder at British Pepper & Spice, Brackmills.


----------



## Shearwater Missile (29 Apr 2019)

This piece of machinery is I believe an old sifter, unless someone can say differently, from the nearby disused mill. It was made by William Gardener & Sons of Gloucester. This photo was taken at Rattlesden in Suffolk and at one time there used to be three windmills there, now there are none (in use).


----------



## briantrumpet (29 Apr 2019)

MBIFO a boat:


----------



## briantrumpet (3 May 2019)

MBI a bird-viewing platform:


----------



## booze and cake (5 May 2019)

'Out of order' sculpture in Kingston by David Mach, that's recently had a repaint for its 30th anniversary.


----------



## Shearwater Missile (5 May 2019)

booze and cake said:


> 'Out of order' sculpture in Kingston by David Mach, that's recently had a repaint for its 30th anniversary.
> View attachment 465223


I take it then that it was a chain reaction !


----------



## ren531 (7 May 2019)

I met wallis and gromit while out on sunday (scorton bikes and barrow festival)


----------



## biggs682 (14 May 2019)

MBIFO an old shoe factory now used as housing


----------



## biggs682 (15 May 2019)

MBIFO an early 1900's clean water tank at Sywell Reservoir


----------



## briantrumpet (15 May 2019)

MBIFO water, lock gate, canal, pub, bollards... oh, take your pick!


----------



## redflightuk (21 May 2019)

MBIFO a new (to the farm) plough


----------



## Vantage (21 May 2019)

I was aiming for a "Your bike in front of a church" pic. 
The something different is that someone stole it! It was there less than a year ago. The 'very' old church that was here was dilapidated and even had vegetation of sorts growing out of the roof but it was nice. It's a shame it's gone.
I've no idea what it is that they've replaced it with...


----------



## biggs682 (27 May 2019)

MBIFO a set of stairs to an old hay loft .


----------



## philk56 (27 May 2019)

In front of a warning sign on local cycle path


----------



## tyred (28 May 2019)

A sundial


----------



## Birdie (30 May 2019)

Stopped off for my usual half 'o' Stowford and said hello to these at the back of the pub!


----------



## Birdie (30 May 2019)

Took these photo's on the way back.



They're increasing the height of the electricity cables and moving the pylons in preparation for HS2 just up the road from me!


----------



## nonowt (2 Jun 2019)

Under an Essex water tower


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Jun 2019)

MBIFO A route that ridewithgps and Wahoo thought was a good idea..


It was a route full of roots


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (2 Jun 2019)

_Iveridge Hall_ spa/fitness centre
A642 Aberford Road
Just north of jct 30/M62)


----------



## Specialeyes (2 Jun 2019)

From another thread, my Kirk Precision in front of the former Kirk factory:






And my Kuota in front of a rather splendid advert in York. I clearly need more nightly Bile Beans...


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (3 Jun 2019)

Specialeyes said:


> From another thread, my Kirk Precision in front of the former Kirk factory:



I used to know/ride with, two brothers who both had Kirks

One had the roadie, the other the MTB


----------



## Phaeton (3 Jun 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> MBIFO A route that ridewithgps and Wahoo thought was a good idea..


Looks like my kind of place to ride


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Jun 2019)

Phaeton said:


> Looks like my kind of place to ride


Me too.. If I was on my Fuel Ex9


----------



## booze and cake (4 Jun 2019)

Specialeyes said:


> From another thread, my Kirk Precision in front of the former Kirk factory:
> 
> View attachment 469271
> 
> ...



Wow that Kirk is a great looking build, what/where was the the other thread it was mentioned on? I'd like to read more. 

What's your verdict on the L-shaped cranks, can you notice any different riding characteristics to standard ones? Wasn't it supposed to reduce or eliminate the dead-spot at the 12 o'clock/6 o'clock positions while pedalling or something? Not that I can say I've ever really noticed having a dead-spot on the pedal stroke, so I always assumed it was just something cooked up by the marketing department, and if it really was beneficial I would have expected it to have caught on instead of disappearing. 

They look good with the convention defying frame anyway, top work I like it


----------



## Specialeyes (4 Jun 2019)

booze and cake said:


> Wow that Kirk is a great looking build, what/where was the the other thread it was mentioned on? I'd like to read more.
> 
> What's your verdict on the L-shaped cranks, can you notice any different riding characteristics to standard ones? Wasn't it supposed to reduce or eliminate the dead-spot at the 12 o'clock/6 o'clock positions while pedalling or something? Not that I can say I've ever really noticed having a dead-spot on the pedal stroke, so I always assumed it was just something cooked up by the marketing department, and if it really was beneficial I would have expected it to have caught on instead of disappearing.
> 
> They look good with the convention defying frame anyway, top work I like it



Thanks! The original thread was here, where having realised I was walking backwards into a collection of Essex-built bikes, I wanted to add a KP to the stable.

The L-shaped cranks make absolutely no physical difference whatsoever to the pedal stroke.  They were indeed meant to eliminate the dead spot at 12 o'clock, but were purest 1980s marketing fluff, making it appear that when your foot is at 12 o'clock the force is somehow being applied at a different angle. In reality, it's exactly the same lever as a straight crank, but follows a more circuitous path to the fulcrum. (If the cranks were made from 350mm diameter aluminium disks or S-shapes or Z shapes, it would make no difference to the pedal's axle position in relation to the fulcrum.) I dare say they had a psychosomatic effect though - if they feel faster, they probably make you go faster. Imagine what would happen if you fitted them on a red bike!

Interestingly, when I picked the bike up, it had oval Shimano Biopace cranks, which actually _did _make a difference (albeit a different difference to the modern Q-rings, which are 90-degrees rotated compared to the earlier Biopace). As a result of being not just different but both different _and _effective, they had to go!


----------



## booze and cake (4 Jun 2019)

@Specialeyes thanks very much, excellent stuff.  Loving the way you roll with that build, and riding out to the bikes roots too, top work all round


----------



## PeteXXX (6 Jun 2019)

A spider web covered hedgerow, somewhere in Cumbria. The area covered is much larger than it looks in the pic.









Edit: not sure why the pic didn't turn up fully at the first attempt..


----------



## biggs682 (7 Jun 2019)

MBIFO a skate park bowl


----------



## pjd57 (7 Jun 2019)

outside Buchanan Street bus station, Glasgow


----------



## booze and cake (9 Jun 2019)

Sleeping whippet


----------



## PeteXXX (10 Jun 2019)

MBIFO a little island with a big house on Loch Shinn.


----------



## EltonFrog (10 Jun 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> A spider web covered hedgerow, somewhere in Cumbria. The area covered is much larger than it looks in the pic.
> 
> View attachment 469713
> 
> ...



Apparently not spider web, but some kind of moth iirc.


----------



## PeteXXX (10 Jun 2019)

CarlP said:


> Apparently not spider web, but some kind of moth iirc.


I bow to your superior knowledge.. 

I couldn't see what was living in it, so I kinda guessed.


----------



## EltonFrog (11 Jun 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> I bow to your superior knowledge..
> 
> I couldn't see what was living in it, so I kinda guessed.



It was @Rickshaw Phil that told me


CarlP said:


> I had an errand to run today which was a about 16 miles away, it is such a lovely day I thought I'd ride the roady out. A route I've never ridden before and I haven't been on the bike for a couple of weeks, it was a bit lumpy but very quiet country lanes for all but half mile each way where I had to ride on the treacherous A34 where more vehicle passed me on one half mile stretch than on the rest of the route put together. A stunning day and 33.4 miles.
> 
> View attachment 353866
> 
> ...





Rickshaw Phil said:


> It's caterpillars. Possibly Orchard Ermine Moth caterpillars which are known for covering whole hedgerows like this.


----------



## PeteXXX (11 Jun 2019)

CarlP said:


> It was @Rickshaw Phil that told me


I'll bow to his superior knowledge instead, then


----------



## PeteXXX (15 Jun 2019)

MBIFO a supersize foghorn overlooking Aberdeen Harbour.


----------



## briantrumpet (17 Jun 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 470902
> 
> 
> MBIFO a supersize foghorn overlooking Aberdeen Harbour.


That's going to take some beating!


----------



## briantrumpet (17 Jun 2019)

MBIFO a glass door:






Seems a bit pathetic after a foghorn...


----------



## PeteXXX (17 Jun 2019)

briantrumpet said:


> That's going to take some beating!


Even a ped wearing earbuds'll hear that


----------



## albal (18 Jun 2019)

Somewhere in California on the southern tier 2017.


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 Jun 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 470902
> 
> 
> MBIFO a supersize foghorn overlooking Aberdeen Harbour.



Is that operational?


----------



## Phaeton (18 Jun 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Is that operational?


WHAT? I can't hear you for this bloody great foghorn going off


----------



## PeteXXX (18 Jun 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Is that operational?





Phaeton said:


> WHAT? I can't hear you for this bloody great foghorn going off


Eh? Speak up....

Sadly not. Decommissioned, according to  this  link.


----------



## Justinitus (20 Jun 2019)

Around here (and I’m sure other places too) they’ve been repurposing old phone boxes and fitting them with public accessible defibrillators.


----------



## booze and cake (20 Jun 2019)

My bike in front of the world turned upside down. New sculpture outside the London School of Economics by Mark Wallinger. http://www.lse.ac.uk/News/Latest-ne...9/LSE-unveils-new-sculpture-by-Mark-Wallinger

I had a much smaller inflatable one of these as a kid in exactly the same colours, so I had to go and prod it to see if it was squidgy or solid, answer, its solid.


----------



## biggs682 (22 Jun 2019)

MBIFO a decaying farm trailer


----------



## briantrumpet (22 Jun 2019)

MB(almost)IFO the Exeter to Waterloo line, at Whimple.


----------



## biggs682 (23 Jun 2019)

A tanning salon 






The bike's tan needed topping up .


----------



## dave r (24 Jun 2019)

Sawbridge this morning and an outbuilding ripe for restoration


----------



## 2old2care (24 Jun 2019)

Jenkins said:


> In Levington - from this morning's extended commute
> View attachment 431783


Is that a Cannondale?


----------



## biggs682 (24 Jun 2019)

Our Tandem with some gym equipment


----------



## briantrumpet (24 Jun 2019)

MBIFO tonight's sunset...


----------



## oldwheels (27 Jun 2019)

The plane from Tiree coming in to “ Oban Airport” today.


----------



## Blue Hills (28 Jun 2019)

booze and cake said:


> Sleeping whippet
> View attachment 470125


Dad had a whippet. Not sure it ever looked much like that. I do hope some vandal doesn"t remove the head, for pretty sure what would be left wouldn't brighten my day.


----------



## tyred (30 Jun 2019)

One old lump of iron in front of an even older and heavier lump of iron...


----------



## tyred (30 Jun 2019)




----------



## mudsticks (30 Jun 2019)

Gotta love a beach hut.. 
So hot, had to jump in the sea..


----------



## Vantage (2 Jul 2019)

MBIFO a really big tower.


----------



## Trickedem (5 Jul 2019)

My new gravel bike in front of the Darnley Mausoleum. Worth a visit if you are near Gravesend or Strood.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Darnley_Mausoleum


----------



## pjd57 (6 Jul 2019)




----------



## briantrumpet (7 Jul 2019)

MBIFO a train. Well, almost. I thought i might get in trouble if I put it on the tracks.


----------



## Archie_tect (7 Jul 2019)

at the seaside...


----------



## Archie_tect (7 Jul 2019)

Archie_tect said:


> at the seaside...


If you can see the photo- well done, you have computer skills I clearly lack!


----------



## stoatsngroats (7 Jul 2019)

Smooth bore muzzle loader, from around 1853, according to the associated information board.


----------



## Jenkins (8 Jul 2019)

Today's ride took me past the Norfolk Tank Museum


----------



## Threevok (9 Jul 2019)

Archie_tect said:


> If you can see the photo- well done, you have computer skills I clearly lack!



Its a PDF (for some reason) 

You would need to download the Adobe viewer (or plugin for your browser) to see it


----------



## Jenkins (9 Jul 2019)

The Queen Victoria clock tower in Newmarket


----------



## PeteXXX (9 Jul 2019)

MBIFO a big hand..


----------



## PeteXXX (10 Jul 2019)

My front wheel in front of a Rusticle in the Oxendon tunnel, Sustran 6, Brampton Valley Way.


----------



## Andy in Germany (12 Jul 2019)

My bike in front of a Scottish flag, on a bridge, over the Rhine, in Switzerland.

And a couple of rather big boats.

And a lot of Basel.


----------



## briantrumpet (16 Jul 2019)

MBIFO a rather lovely set of steps at Reed Hall, Exeter University.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (17 Jul 2019)

_Locomotives_
John O'Gaunts
('top end' of) Rothwell

Along the A639 Pontefract Road, which becomes Leeds Road (& crosses jct 44/M1)

There was a large Colliery between this road & the River Aire (Rothwell Haigh)







They're all along the red scroll-work; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3589780

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1565109
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1565074


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (18 Jul 2019)

*On Top Of??
*
I couldn't get down to it, because;
*1. *It was too steep/loose
*2.* The immediate waters edge was too muddy, I'd have been at the very least 'ankle-deep' in mud/water
*3. *I had Sidi CX/MTB SPD shoes on, & the soles were too stiff to conform to the terrain

Presumably belonging to Heath Old Hall (prior to its demolition?)

https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...lf-moon-lake-warmfield-cum-heath#.XTCh5XdFzIU







*Heath Old Hall;*
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/41493
http://www.heathresidentsassociation.co.uk/history/heath-old-hall-entrance-gates
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2397177

*Boat House;*
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2571230
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2571215


----------



## plantfit (19 Jul 2019)

Hercules and a Horse


----------



## biggs682 (21 Jul 2019)

MBIFO of a sundial


----------



## PeteXXX (21 Jul 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> View attachment 475159
> 
> 
> My bike in front of a Scottish flag, on a bridge, over the Rhine, in Switzerland.
> ...


You could enter that in the present photo challenge


----------



## PeteXXX (21 Jul 2019)

MBIFO Rendall Doocot


----------



## NorthernDave (21 Jul 2019)

MBIFO a log:


----------



## stoatsngroats (21 Jul 2019)

In Amsterdam, one of many public art displays, I think it’s called 7 Gold baths, in Minervalaan, near Art Zuid.


----------



## flake99please (25 Jul 2019)

This morning in front of ‘The Crags’.


----------



## briantrumpet (25 Jul 2019)

My French holidays have started (just five weeks here  ), and my traditional hunt for lavender that hasn't yet been harvested was successful today:


----------



## rj.hr6 (26 Jul 2019)

Trip out to Rhayader to test it on the loose stuff. Coped well enough, pleasantly surprised.
Pity they haven't cleared away the landslip up on the path alongside the top reservoir.
Good excuse to go back and try it again in month or so...


----------



## biggs682 (27 Jul 2019)

MBIFO a light aircraft


----------



## briantrumpet (28 Jul 2019)

MBIFO sunflowers:


----------



## Spokesmann (28 Jul 2019)




----------



## Richard A Thackeray (28 Jul 2019)

it's already featured here, but I believe it's worthy of another mention


A Guide-Post/Obelisk, dating to the days of Coaching & TurnPikes


Higher, as it's easier to read, from the drivers position, of the Coach
One of three, in the village!! 
All three are on the A628, but by the central Guide-Post at the junction with Station Road (opposite Ackworth School; 'the Quaker school') it becomes Pontefract Road as it heads northwards (Barnsley Road, to the south of the School)

This is the southerly G-P at the junction of Barnsley Road, & Bell Lane
Ackworth




View attachment 477135


https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/927291

https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101206695-guide-post-on-south-side-of-junction-with-bell-lane-ackworth​


----------



## EltonFrog (29 Jul 2019)

MBIFO

What’s left of Didcot cooling towers.


----------



## PeteXXX (29 Jul 2019)

MBIFO in front of a wooden newt, at Pitsford Res, on today's ride.


----------



## PeteXXX (29 Jul 2019)

MBIFO in front of the nettle strewn path in Harleston Firs that I had to get through, wearing shorts, on today's ride


----------



## PeteXXX (31 Jul 2019)

MBIFO some semi-deflated inflatables on the River Nene on t'other day's ride.


----------



## uphillstruggler (31 Jul 2019)

My bike in front of, I think, Cold War aircraft hangars somewhere in Wiltshire iirc. The whole place looked like it was mothballed apart from one dull orangy light over the doors of one of the other hangars. There was no chance I was going in to take a closer look

Edit: again, my photography skill leaves a lot to be desired, those hangars are BIG


----------



## EltonFrog (31 Jul 2019)

This bench is supposed to represent Wittenham Clumps, two hills in the distance just above the handlebars.

This one of a series of arty wooden structures along a mile and a half of old railway track, they’re supposed to represent different parts of the area, but they’re mostly falling apart now.


----------



## Vantage (2 Aug 2019)

Spokesmann said:


> View attachment 477345



That's a gorgeous bike


----------



## Spokesmann (3 Aug 2019)

Vantage said:


> That's a gorgeous bike


Thank you. Its a 1968 Sun Chris Barber 10 Team replica bike, built at the Carlton Worksop factory.


----------



## Leaway2 (3 Aug 2019)

The new installation in the Bridgewater canal, Worsley.


----------



## ColinJ (3 Aug 2019)

Fingers crossed for Whaley Bridge, but here is my bike in front of a spillway that was NOT falling to bits! (Booth Wood reservoir dam, adjacent to the M62.)


----------



## Spokesmann (4 Aug 2019)

Millbay Docks, Plymouth. 

1964 Carlton Flyer.


----------



## mudsticks (4 Aug 2019)

MBIFO

The hill to Manaton.

New bikes first trip to Dartmoor 

Very pleased with the UPSO panniers so far.


----------



## briantrumpet (4 Aug 2019)

MBIFO a real French window.


----------



## mkmark666 (5 Aug 2019)

MBIFO a village bus shelter built to withstand a nuclear attack


----------



## briantrumpet (6 Aug 2019)

MBIFO the head of the Quint Valley:


----------



## uphillstruggler (7 Aug 2019)

One of mine in front of the Roman villa ruins at Bancroft in Milton Keynes, about 800 metres from the concrete cows and about 400 meters away from the Milton Keynes Museum (well worth a day out, even if only for the tea and cake in the excellent cafe, baked on site by Mrs Rhoder)

The development corporation dug out a mosaic tile floor back when I was a kid

that tall bloke on the left is me......


----------



## briantrumpet (7 Aug 2019)

MBIFO the D340 sign and the 2000m Glandasse.


----------



## Threevok (8 Aug 2019)

briantrumpet said:


> MBIFO the D340 sign and the 2000m Glandasse.
> 
> View attachment 479094



That's a very depressing satnav moment right there

"Turn Left. In 17 km you are going to Die"


----------



## briantrumpet (8 Aug 2019)

Threevok said:


> That's a very depressing satnav moment right there
> 
> "Turn Left. In 17 km you are going to Die"


I wondered who would make use of the invitation...


----------



## Shut Up Legs (8 Aug 2019)

briantrumpet said:


> MBIFO a real French window.
> 
> View attachment 478646


That's one of my favourite features of the French houses: the wooden shutters. I know from personal experience that they're very effective in keeping the heat out, too!


----------



## ColinJ (8 Aug 2019)

Okay, here's a very unusual one ...! 





My bike in front of a derelict mill (formerly a clog factory) being demolished after a recent fire which was possibly due to an arson attack!


----------



## Heigue'r (8 Aug 2019)

Ballyheigue castle


----------



## booze and cake (10 Aug 2019)

School girls winning entry into the 'plastic free schools competition', an angler fish made from plastic bottles, on display near Liverpool St station. We need more people like her running things, Kiera for Mayor, local MP, or PM!




https://teddingtontown.co.uk/2019/07/09/teddington-school-pupil-wins-plastic-free-july-competition/


----------



## briantrumpet (10 Aug 2019)

MBIFO some old white doors in Montmaur-en-Diois:


----------



## Andy in Germany (11 Aug 2019)

Looking through some pics I took recently I remembered a couple I made after a job interview near the German border:

My bike in front of... France







And somewhat inevitably, my bike in front of Switzerland


----------



## biggs682 (12 Aug 2019)

My new to me Pinnarello and some exercise equipment


----------



## plantfit (15 Aug 2019)

Hercules at the side of a steel sculpture on the cycle/footpath depicting our village postie with cycle,a land army girl from the 1940's and a bull,symbol of the local village of Bassingham


----------



## Andy in Germany (15 Aug 2019)

My bike in front of a scrapyard/harbour.






Bonus pic of big yellow chompy machine:


----------



## Andy in Germany (15 Aug 2019)

Oooo, got another one. My bike in front of a water treatment plant:


----------



## PeteXXX (15 Aug 2019)

MBIFO some now inflated inflatables bobbing on the River Nene on today's ride.


----------



## biggs682 (16 Aug 2019)

A sunrise


----------



## Andy in Germany (17 Aug 2019)

My bike in front of a hayfield, and a sunset:


----------



## Vantage (17 Aug 2019)

Oh hell no!
You can't have a bike with the name "Wayfarer" on it. Mine has that privilege!


----------



## dave r (19 Aug 2019)

Countersthorpe this morning and my bike leant against a tree In front of a pallet load of Jacks magic compost.


----------



## Heigue'r (20 Aug 2019)

Ballyheigue bay/atlantic ocean


----------



## Vantage (20 Aug 2019)

MBIFO a really big chimney. Fred Dibnah style.


----------



## Blue Hills (21 Aug 2019)

OK - I'll admit it - none of those are my bikes.

As my bike was sat all nice and cosy inside the Spoons in Bexhill while I sat in front of it outside surveying the streetscene.

A fair few other cylists of varying ages rolled up while I was sat there, including an older chap on an electric bike who was sat on the next table to me.

The sign in the middle of the shop opposite does of course pay homage to a certain other store. But I must admit I haven't a clue what "In the big egg" means to the right of it.

Beer was nice.

Edit, in case someone wonders why i posted a pic of a bit of old tree. I took the pic for the shop sign, so I could believe it existed.


----------



## GM (23 Aug 2019)

I think they should bring back the old fashion stocks, and put the local herberts in them and give them the rotten tomato treatment!......( only joking  )


----------



## RoadRider400 (24 Aug 2019)

I had told myself no more photo stops, just before stopping for this photo.


----------



## Blue Hills (24 Aug 2019)

that pic is between beautiful/mysterious/spooky.
Do bike/sheep rustlers now arrive by helicopter>?


----------



## RoadRider400 (24 Aug 2019)

Blue Hills said:


> that pic is between beautiful/mysterious/spooky.
> Do bike/sheep rustlers now arrive by helicopter>?



I was a little confused at first. Then I saw a familiar 80s villain hiding behind the tree, so I made a hasty retreat.


----------



## ColinJ (24 Aug 2019)

Blue Hills said:


> The sign in the middle of the shop opposite does of course pay homage to a certain other store. But I must admit I haven't a clue what "In the big egg" means to the right of it.


Is the '_big egg_' the egg-shaped sign in the middle that you referred to? So, are the three bits of text saying that the shops sells '_stuff_' and that it is '_nonsense_' to say what the text '_in the big egg_' suggests, that the stuff is '_never knowingly any good_'?

Alternatively, it is the product of a warped mind, and makes no sense whatsoever!


----------



## briantrumpet (25 Aug 2019)

MBIFO the best bakery in Bourdeaux (not Bordeaux). They even sell the baguettes by weight, and mine came to 1.02€... and as I had either a 1€ or 2€ coin, she took the 2€ and gave me 98 cents change. Still it did make a fantastic lunch, filled with Cantal entre deux Mers cheese and local tomatoes.


----------



## Blue Hills (25 Aug 2019)

Liked but points lost for having a too minimalist bike - not going to be loading up with fine local produce with that set-up are you?

(unless you scoff/drink it all on the spot)


----------



## PeteXXX (27 Aug 2019)

My Trek in (front of) a WW2 trench in Sherwood Forest, taken a while ago, but just re-found on the laptop.


----------



## oldwheels (27 Aug 2019)

A brutal climb up Glen Salach on the B845 from Loch Etive over to Barcaldine on Loch Linnhe. This boulder is a handy place to stop for a rest about half way up. Just the right height for sitting on.


----------



## Specialeyes (27 Aug 2019)

A muntjac deer coming for a closer look at my Brommie


----------



## briantrumpet (29 Aug 2019)

Blue Hills said:


> Liked but points lost for having a too minimalist bike - not going to be loading up with fine local produce with that set-up are you?
> 
> (unless you scoff/drink it all on the spot)


I do the loading up with local produce at the twice-weekly market at Die. Then I scoff other stuff as I go when I'm out and about. Best of both worlds.


----------



## Jenkins (30 Aug 2019)

A big sign at Silverstone


----------



## Vantage (31 Aug 2019)

Not quite the trojan horse, but MBIFO a wicker horse.


----------



## PeteXXX (31 Aug 2019)

MBIFO a big thing that farmers fill up with smelly stuff.


----------



## plantfit (3 Sep 2019)

Hercules and John Deer


----------



## dave r (3 Sep 2019)

One of the local farmers has been busy


----------



## Vantage (3 Sep 2019)

MBIFO the cows that licked it.


----------



## Andy in Germany (3 Sep 2019)

Vantage said:


> MBIFO the cows that licked it.
> 
> View attachment 483364



Great image. What is the frame size in that bike?


----------



## Vantage (3 Sep 2019)

47cm according to Spa. Haven't measured it myself yet.


----------



## Goldy (4 Sep 2019)




----------



## PeteXXX (5 Sep 2019)

MBIFO a painted on railway.. 

Cycling Proficiency practice, possibly


----------



## Drago (5 Sep 2019)

A Felt bike in front of (or perhaps behind) a waterbed.


----------



## dave r (5 Sep 2019)

Drago said:


> A Felt bike in front of (or perhaps behind) a waterbed.
> 
> View attachment 483641



Behind a water bed and in front of a radiator, but we are supposed to be outside somewhere, but if its someone else's bedroom then it qualifies as you've obviously been outside to get there.


----------



## Blue Hills (5 Sep 2019)

Coming next folks - your bike in someone else's bedroom.

I look forward to it.

Enough pics for the databank and we might be able to draw conclusions about which bikes are most suitable for/likely to lead to such shenanigans.


----------



## dave r (5 Sep 2019)

Blue Hills said:


> Coming next folks - your bike in someone else's bedroom.
> 
> I look forward to it.
> 
> Enough pics for the databank and we might be able to draw conclusions about which bikes are most suitable for/likely to lead to such shenanigans.


----------



## Vantage (5 Sep 2019)

Drago said:


> A Felt bike in front of (or perhaps behind) a waterbed.
> 
> View attachment 483641



I see straighteners on the bed. 
Got a date tonight @Drago?


----------



## woodbutcher (6 Sep 2019)

Blue Hills said:


> Coming next folks - your bike in someone else's bedroom.
> 
> I look forward to it.
> 
> Enough pics for the databank and we might be able to draw conclusions about which bikes are most suitable for/likely to lead to such shenanigans.


Tandem ?


----------



## plantfit (7 Sep 2019)

Hercules "for all classes"


----------



## Blue Hills (7 Sep 2019)

You're riding against the traffic.


----------



## Vantage (10 Sep 2019)

MBIFO a moggy and a doggy.


----------



## GM (15 Sep 2019)

A Lighthouse at Dungeness.....


----------



## briantrumpet (15 Sep 2019)

MBIFO Hardy's Monument today:


----------



## Mrs M (15 Sep 2019)

Vantage said:


> MBIFO the cows that licked it.
> 
> View attachment 483364


Mine too


----------



## booze and cake (16 Sep 2019)

Work titled 'rush hour' by George Segal in Broadgate.




And also in Broadgate is this rather excellent temporary installation done as part of London Design Week. Made from re-purposed scaffolding planks its called 'please be seated' by Paul Cocksedge.
















And it looks great from above too. https://www.londondesignfestival.com/event/please-be-seated


----------



## slow scot (16 Sep 2019)

booze and cake said:


> Work titled 'rush hour' by George Segal in Broadgate.
> View attachment 485468
> 
> And also in Broadgate is this rather excellent temporary installation done as part of London Design Week. Made from re-purposed scaffolding planks its called 'please be seated' by Paul Cocksedge.
> ...


The second picture of the above five is a classic, in my humble opinion.


----------



## PeteXXX (16 Sep 2019)

MBIFO a stuffed racing driver, and me.. 
I'll let you guess which is which


----------



## Threevok (17 Sep 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 485505
> 
> 
> MBIFO a stuffed racing driver, and me..
> I'll let you guess which is which



For a moment, I thought you were in Llanelli and that was a Scarlet supporter


----------



## PeteXXX (17 Sep 2019)

Threevok said:


> For a moment, I thought you were in Llanelli and that was a Scarlet supporter


Nope... Orton, Cumbria, with a stuffed F1 driver, probably Ferrari


----------



## booze and cake (17 Sep 2019)

slow scot said:


> The second picture of the above five is a classic, in my humble opinion.



Thank you Sir!...more by accident than design.


----------



## roadrash (17 Sep 2019)

Vantage said:


> MBIFO a moggy and a doggy.
> 
> View attachment 484527



I passed this last week, near mawdesley/parbold


----------



## biggs682 (28 Sep 2019)

A cow with an umbrella has to count ?


----------



## briantrumpet (28 Sep 2019)

MBIFO, er, one of those thingies, er, called... hmm?


----------



## PeteXXX (29 Sep 2019)

biggs682 said:


> A cow with an umbrella has to count ?
> View attachment 486845


I know that cow 🐮 😉


----------



## PeteXXX (29 Sep 2019)

MBIFO (Well, beside,) a sign for the GPO.. I thought they finished years ago!! 😂


----------



## Heigue'r (29 Sep 2019)

Concrete barges Rainham


----------



## biggs682 (29 Sep 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> I know that cow 🐮 😉



I am sure you do @PeteXXX


----------



## biggs682 (30 Sep 2019)

At the skate park


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Oct 2019)

MBIFO a thingie at the new Northampton campus.


----------



## biggs682 (5 Oct 2019)

An Aston Martin dbs engine and my reflection













And one with my saddle.


----------



## mudsticks (6 Oct 2019)

Hanging with the biker crew, waiting for embarkation...

Midges still in place @PeteXXX 
I didn't even declare them at passport control. 

How come I'm the only one without an engine though?


----------



## Andy in Germany (6 Oct 2019)

mudsticks said:


> View attachment 488018
> 
> 
> Hanging with the biker crew, waiting for embarkation...
> ...



Where are you going?


----------



## mudsticks (6 Oct 2019)

Spain land.. 

On the boat


----------



## dave r (6 Oct 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> I know that cow 🐮 😉



I've seen its mate, stood in the hedge at Sutton Cheney


----------



## PeteXXX (6 Oct 2019)

mudsticks said:


> View attachment 488018
> 
> 
> Hanging with the biker crew, waiting for embarkation...
> ...


Excellent!! Those midgies are going to be well travelled


----------



## Andy in Germany (7 Oct 2019)

My Bike in front of a circus.

Posted elsewhere but it fits here too.


----------



## Algarvecycling (8 Oct 2019)

A visit to the Fortaleza Sagres, Algarve.


----------



## Heigue'r (9 Oct 2019)

MBIFO The household cavalry


----------



## Phaeton (10 Oct 2019)

When is a bridge not a bridge, when somebody builds a structure around it to stop it being used.






Like to see somebody ride a horse through it as it's on a Public Bridleway


----------



## Andy in Germany (10 Oct 2019)

My bike in front of a multi storey car park (L) for Stuttgart Exhibition centre (R)...






which includes the "Largest illuminated sign in the world" allegedly.

Here it is:






I will leave you to get over the excitement of this.


----------



## tom73 (10 Oct 2019)

one for @JhnBssll I think


----------



## JhnBssll (10 Oct 2019)

Haha yes, I see that sign regularly when I visit powertools headquarters in Leinfelden


----------



## Andy in Germany (10 Oct 2019)

JhnBssll said:


> Haha yes, I see that sign regularly when I visit powertools headquarters in Leinfelden



I've cycled past their headquarters many times.

Bring a bike next time @JhnBssll and I can show you some good routes.

Assuming the weather improves.


----------



## biggs682 (12 Oct 2019)

Me and my Marin


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (12 Oct 2019)

*This afternoon*

_Altofts Lock_
('Stopped'/filled in)
Aire & Calder Navigation Canal
Looking towards _Fairies Hill Cut_, which left the main A & CNC to serve the_ West Riding & Silkstone Colliery_ staithes


RC behind me, in this
The railway bridge in the background carries the Normanton - Leeds line





The left side, as seen above




Looking towards the main _A & CNC_





https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/867704


*EDIT @ 18:45*
The origin of the name?
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/523033


----------



## Andy in Germany (12 Oct 2019)

This one is for @JhnBssll: My bike in front of the Bosch PowerTools HQ.

Taken early this morning so it was in deep shadow: that's my excuse anyway. Ride report follows when I've got some energy.


----------



## JhnBssll (12 Oct 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> This one is for @JhnBssll: My bike in front of the Bosch PowerTools HQ.
> 
> Taken early this morning so it was in deep shadow: that's my excuse anyway. Ride report follows when I've got some energy.
> 
> View attachment 488816



Haha excellent. I'll think of you next time I'm there  I doubt I'll have the opportunity to fit a bike in my carry on luggage unfortunately


----------



## tom73 (12 Oct 2019)

oh so that's why you what a Brompton is it


----------



## Andy in Germany (12 Oct 2019)

JhnBssll said:


> Haha excellent. I'll think of you next time I'm there  I doubt I'll have the opportunity to fit a bike in my carry on luggage unfortunately



I'd offer to loan you a bike but I'm a hobbit, as you can probably tell from the picture above so most people wouldn't fit my bike.


----------



## tyred (13 Oct 2019)

My bike in front of a Lister Diesel engine - one of the few things that can rival a Harley's ability to convert fuel into noise!


----------



## Flakey (14 Oct 2019)

*My Saracen Hack in front of Stenton Tron, East Lothian*


----------



## biggs682 (15 Oct 2019)

My Trek Infront of some fungi


----------



## mudsticks (15 Oct 2019)

MBIFO

I don't even know what it is.. 

Lurking in the hilly woods of Northern Spain. 
I'm assuming some sort of storage - for chestnuts perhaps.. 

Very solidly built with air venting from underneath.. Any other ideas anyone??


----------



## Andy in Germany (15 Oct 2019)

mudsticks said:


> View attachment 489211
> 
> 
> MBIFO
> ...



My immediate thought, -I hasten to add with no real knowledge of such things- was "Charcoal burner" or "Lime Kiln" based on the construction/ventilation, but it looks a bit voluminous for that.


----------



## mudsticks (15 Oct 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> My immediate thought, -I hasten to add with no real knowledge of such things- was "Charcoal burner" or "Lime Kiln" basded on the construction/ventilation, but it looks a bit voluminous for that.



Yes, I think given the size of it, if it was used for firing anything at that volume it would have burnt itself down, with that much heat. 

Although it could, I s'pose, have had only small controlled fires inside just for smoking produce, perhaps.. 

I'm afraid I didn't crawl inside to investigate.. 

And there's no way I'm cycling back up those hills for a second look


----------



## tom73 (15 Oct 2019)

Boy they must have some real bad ass squirrels


----------



## mudsticks (15 Oct 2019)

tom73 said:


> Boy they must have some real bad ass squirrels



All squirrels are bad ass nutters, it's their job after all. 

This is why it's so hard to produce viable nut crops in UK..


----------



## tom73 (15 Oct 2019)

Unless it's Tufty of course


----------



## mudsticks (15 Oct 2019)

tom73 said:


> Unless it's Tufty of course



Tufty was the baddest of all the asses. 

I mean, without him, we'd all have been flat meat years ago..


----------



## Andy in Germany (15 Oct 2019)

mudsticks said:


> This is why it's so hard to produce viable nut crops in UK..



CC would suggest otherwise.

(I shall refrain from further political comment)


----------



## Andy in Germany (15 Oct 2019)

tom73 said:


> Boy they must have some real bad ass squirrels



Spanish squirrels are so badass northern Europeans frequently mistake them for bulls.


----------



## mudsticks (15 Oct 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> CC would suggest otherwise.
> 
> (I shall refrain from further political comment)





He opines, from behind the safety of his Teutonic keyboard..


----------



## ianrauk (18 Oct 2019)

Cotton fields in Southern Spain


----------



## Andy in Germany (20 Oct 2019)

My Bike in front of a Stuttgart registered London Taxi.






According to the writing on the side, it is being used as a Plumbers van.


----------



## biggs682 (21 Oct 2019)

Took the Trek to the outdoor gym on my morning commute


----------



## EltonFrog (26 Oct 2019)

My bike in front an old ship.


----------



## booze and cake (3 Nov 2019)

MBIFO the Admiralty Citadel on Horse Guards Parade, which looks its best at this time of year as the autumn colours turn it from green to red.


----------



## EltonFrog (3 Nov 2019)

booze and cake said:


> MBIFO the Admiralty Citadel on Horse Guards Parade, which looks its best at this time of year as the autumn colours turn it from green to red.
> View attachment 491626


I was there last week, I wondered what that was.


----------



## BalkanExpress (10 Nov 2019)

Landing lights at Brussels Airport
The very hard to see bike is my Vitus Carbone 9


----------



## Jenkins (10 Nov 2019)

Giant Lego bricks


----------



## tom73 (10 Nov 2019)

Imagine treading on that bare foot


----------



## booze and cake (11 Nov 2019)

My bike in front of...I don't know what it is exactly, some art work in Grosvenor Square.


----------



## tom73 (11 Nov 2019)

One of Barbara Cartland's hat's gone wrong I see


----------



## booze and cake (11 Nov 2019)

I've only just noticed, many hours later, that it looks like lots of butterflies on a stick or something. #proartcritic


----------



## booze and cake (14 Nov 2019)

booze and cake said:


> MBIFO the Admiralty Citadel on Horse Guards Parade, which looks its best at this time of year as the autumn colours turn it from green to red.
> View attachment 491626


11 days later.


----------



## Jenkins (24 Nov 2019)

My bike in front of The Ark this afternoon




https://arkmuseum.eu/


----------



## dave r (30 Nov 2019)

Stretton Under Fosse this morning


----------



## biggs682 (1 Dec 2019)

A wooden knight and my Dunelt


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (5 Dec 2019)

mkmark666 said:


> MBIFO a village bus shelter built to withstand a nuclear attack
> 
> View attachment 478791




Motorola!!

Sean, Phil & co


----------



## briantrumpet (5 Dec 2019)

Oh... erm... take your pick! It's the '75 Falcon in front.


----------



## EltonFrog (5 Dec 2019)

MBIFO A f’ugly thing in a f’ugly shopping centre.


----------



## briantrumpet (5 Dec 2019)

CarlP said:


> MBIFO A f’ugly thing in a f’ugly shopping centre.
> View attachment 495541


Now that's a weird bike rack... still, wouldn't stop me locking my bike to it.


----------



## mudsticks (7 Dec 2019)

A 'where am I' shot for the Devon Massive


----------



## dave r (8 Dec 2019)

A seasonal one from me today, raindeers and a sleigh on someone's front lawn.


----------



## mudsticks (10 Dec 2019)

MBIFO a granary Asturias

Further out west in Galicia they call them Oreos* (hence the name of the biscuit I'm guessing)

Not certain if they are called same here.
Further research required.

Edit - with apologies to the linguists among us - that should be *Horreo - with an acute diacritic on the first o - i don't know how to do accents on my pc.. 

But i'm still fairly certain it must have sumthing to do with the overrated biscuits..

Apparently they are known as horreo all over Spain


----------



## biggs682 (14 Dec 2019)

My Dunelt fixed wheel bike in front of a Hawker Hunter f2


----------



## CharlesF (14 Dec 2019)

Hawker Hunter brings back memories, exciting and scary ones.


----------



## PeteXXX (14 Dec 2019)

CharlesF said:


> Hawker Hunter brings back memories, exciting and scary ones.


That jet is right next to a 'practice' atomic bomb 💣


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 Dec 2019)

My bike in front of Stuttgart Airport control tower.

Incidentally, is it unusual to have the control tower outside of the airport perimeter? This one is in a housing estate.


----------



## Flakey (22 Dec 2019)

My bike in front of a statue of a bear. Dunbar East Lothian.


----------



## figbat (22 Dec 2019)

In front of a WW2 pillbox.


----------



## figbat (22 Dec 2019)

In front of a Formula 1 headquarters.


----------



## Andy in Germany (22 Dec 2019)

figbat said:


> In front of a Formula 1 headquarters.
> View attachment 497489



You'd think they could afford a smarter fence.


----------



## Andy in Germany (24 Dec 2019)

My bike in front of a the old but still serviceable sluice gates in Esslingen. These regulate the flow of water through the canal in the town which used to turn several wheels for mills and still powers a couple of micro hydro power plants.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (24 Dec 2019)

No, am increasingly drawn to canoeing tbh. It's a very convivial thing to do together as a whole family (including a couple of dogs) 

And you get to spec some sexy composites and stuff.


----------



## dave r (24 Dec 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> View attachment 497676
> 
> 
> My bike in front of a the old but still serviceable sluice gates in Esslingen. These regulate the flow of eater through the canal in the town which used to turn several wheels for mills in the town and still powers a couple of micro hydro power plants.



That place is impressive, I do like that.


----------



## Andy in Germany (24 Dec 2019)

Looking in the opposite direction from the picture above is Esslingen Fire Station. The bike hasn't moved since the last photo.


----------



## Alembicbassman (25 Dec 2019)

Big Santa


----------



## briantrumpet (1 Jan 2020)

MBIFO part of a medieval French village. And a bridge. And a mountain.


----------



## briantrumpet (1 Jan 2020)

Flakey said:


> View attachment 497430
> 
> My bike in front of a statue of a bear. Dunbar East Lothian.


Given its size, it's probably just as well it's not doing what bears do in woods...


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Jan 2020)

MBIFO a festive Unicorn 🦄


----------



## Andy in Germany (4 Jan 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 498931
> 
> 
> 
> MBIFO a festive Unicorn 🦄



You've just made Beautiful Daughters day: "A Christmas Unicorn. And it's _PINK_..."


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Jan 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> You've just made Beautiful Daughters day: "A Christmas Unicorn. And it's _PINK_..."


In that case, I dedicate the post to Beautiful Daughter


----------



## Andy in Germany (4 Jan 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> In that case, I dedicate the post to Beautiful Daughter



I'll tell her after lunch: she may well explode...


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Jan 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> I'll tell her after lunch: she may well explode...


Next time I pass by, I'll get a her better pic 😊


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Jan 2020)

Another pic from today's ride.
Northampton roubaix..


----------



## briantrumpet (4 Jan 2020)

Today's bike rack, while I went for a 3-hour walk...


----------



## PeteXXX (5 Jan 2020)

Same unicorn, different bike..

🦄


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Jan 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 499119
> 
> 
> Same unicorn, different bike..
> ...



This picture has approval of Beautiful Daughter...

Also because her big brother rides a black and grey Canyon. (It's an MTB, but still...)


----------



## PeteXXX (5 Jan 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> This picture has approval of Beautiful Daughter...
> 
> Also because her big brother rides a black and grey Canyon. (It's an MTB, but still...)


PM on the way...


----------



## dave r (7 Jan 2020)

One from yesterdays ride, just outside of Twycross, cows crossing sign.


----------



## Andy in Germany (8 Jan 2020)

MBIFO The underside of a road bridge...






And a student club in Tubingen:


----------



## figbat (9 Jan 2020)

MBIFO.... I'm not sure what. I found this when cycling near the Bluestone resort in Pembrokeshire. You may know that this is the area where the Stonehenge stones were quarried. The two pictures were taken 12 months apart during our annual holiday to the area. No idea if this is an ancient henge or a modern reproduction - it is tucked away down a narrow no-through-road with no signage or other clues that it is there.


----------



## briantrumpet (9 Jan 2020)

MBIFO mud.


----------



## biggs682 (11 Jan 2020)

A mobile device


----------



## Andy in Germany (11 Jan 2020)

biggs682 said:


> A mobile device
> 
> View attachment 500093



Works the opposite way to the other type of mobile devices.


----------



## briantrumpet (12 Jan 2020)

MBIFO a rainbow. It was supposed to be wall-to-wall sunshine by this point, but the rainbow made amends for the faulty forecast.


----------



## PeteXXX (13 Jan 2020)

Up the workers 💪👍🏼


----------



## Duc gas (15 Jan 2020)

So who's going to translate the gate sign then? 😂


----------



## PeteXXX (15 Jan 2020)

Duc gas said:


> So who's going to translate the gate sign then? 😂


Close the gate, dipsh1t? 🤔


----------



## Threevok (16 Jan 2020)

Duc gas said:


> So who's going to translate the gate sign then? 😂



Makes little sense to me. Must be GOG.

It's spelled the way they speak - IE - No spaces between the words


----------



## dave r (18 Jan 2020)

The Cricket Pavilion cafe in Lighthorn this morning.


----------



## figbat (18 Jan 2020)

MBIFO free-range geese, a locally famous fixture at this village pond.


----------



## biggs682 (25 Jan 2020)

3 of the 12 large shoes scattered throughout Northampton to celebrate the town's shoe making history.


----------



## Alex H (25 Jan 2020)

Duc gas said:


> So who's going to translate the gate sign then? 😂



Google says " y cae ceffoc cadair tairch waer mewn gaery gair aurynt ynty fugwair disglair "

is

"the giant horse chair horse field in a word of gold in the glowing mockery"

Either I got the spaces wrong or Google Translate is total crap for Welsh


----------



## PeteXXX (27 Jan 2020)

My CX behind a lawn roller..


----------



## Heigue'r (27 Jan 2020)

The a13 London





Royal college of engineering





A fence for a park somewhere in london





Was a bad day for punctures


----------



## woodbutcher (27 Jan 2020)

Thats the understatement of the year (so far)


----------



## dave r (27 Jan 2020)

Heigue'r said:


> The a13 London
> View attachment 502224
> 
> 
> ...



Looks like it, it looks like you had as many punctures in one day as I had all last year.


----------



## PeteXXX (30 Jan 2020)

The dirty part of my bike in front of my planted work boots & wellies, after yesterday's mucky ride..


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Feb 2020)

MBIFO a bust, on last nights ride


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Feb 2020)

Am I allowed MBIFO, but behind, a carved cannon, near Kettering hospital, on last nights ride?
(the pic 'in front of' was a lousy photo )


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Feb 2020)

MBIFO a pencil fence, on the now bypassed A43, on today's ride.


----------



## biggs682 (8 Feb 2020)

Not different just not seen very often , yet this stretch of road has at least 4 in 10 miles


----------



## briantrumpet (11 Feb 2020)

MBIFOAB


----------



## biggs682 (13 Feb 2020)

Mbifo one of the local skate park ramps


----------



## briantrumpet (16 Feb 2020)

MBIFO the lavoir at Luc-en-Diois. I've once seen an old lady washing clothes in one of these things (that's their original use), but mostly these days they are just used by cyclists to top up their water bottles.


----------



## briantrumpet (20 Feb 2020)

This is today's 'money shot' - towards the end of a fabulous ride in the sun... MBIFO of Mont Aiguille, south of Grenoble.


----------



## Ashimoto (6 Mar 2020)

A little potter round my local. Haigh Hall Country Park in Wigan


----------



## Ashimoto (6 Mar 2020)

No idea why its gone on twice so I apologise.


----------



## Trickedem (6 Mar 2020)

My bike in front of an original section of PLUTO in Marden, Kent


----------



## briantrumpet (9 Mar 2020)

MBIFO Exmouth lifeboat today:


----------



## PeteXXX (9 Mar 2020)

MBIFO the pre-donation drinks table on today's blood donoring session.


----------



## pjd57 (9 Mar 2020)

Probably posted before , but I went back today.


----------



## Heigue'r (11 Mar 2020)




----------



## Flakey (14 Mar 2020)

MBIFO an old horses watering trough in Innerwick, East Lothian. Installed to celebrate Queen Victoria's diamond jubilee.


----------



## figbat (17 Mar 2020)

MBIFO a full-size bronze horse


----------



## figbat (17 Mar 2020)

figbat said:


> MBIFO a full-size bronze horse
> View attachment 508800


I have subsequently discovered it is a statue of three time Gold Cup winner Best Mate.


----------



## PeteXXX (18 Mar 2020)

MBIFO beside, behind and within a host of golden daffodils..


----------



## biggs682 (20 Mar 2020)

A wooden elephant







A wooden tiger








A wooden lion


----------



## figbat (21 Mar 2020)

My bike to the side of the RAF Harwell memorial stone, which marks the end of the runway from where Horsa gliders took off to go to Normandy. The remnants of the runway are in the background, but somebody built a synchrotron on the rest of it (visible on the horizon).


----------



## figbat (21 Mar 2020)

MBIFO the Harwell Antenna


----------



## Jenkins (22 Mar 2020)

A couple of buoys at Felixstowe Ferry this afternoon


----------



## tyred (22 Mar 2020)

A waterwheel and 400 year old cornmill, in use until 1980 and now preserved as a working exhibit - but temporarily closed due to Corona virus


----------



## EltonFrog (22 Mar 2020)

My Kingpin in front of a waterwheel on the Wandle/ Wandle Way on Monday.


----------



## Andy in Germany (23 Mar 2020)

Jenkins said:


> A couple of buoys at Felixstowe Ferry this afternoon
> View attachment 509847



Everyone else is practising social isolation and you have a day out with the Buoys...

(I'll get my coat)


----------



## biggs682 (23 Mar 2020)

Mbifo 3 nude people on rusty metal poles , it can only be Wellingborough .


----------



## avecReynolds531 (25 Mar 2020)

My do it all transport - shopping, commuting, touring, trails and heavy winter training - 

...and also contender for the ugliest bike in existence, with it's orange panniers at Pegasus bridge.


----------



## PeteXXX (26 Mar 2020)

Me & MBIFO Specsavers on today's legal exercise to pick my new specs up 👓


----------



## PeteXXX (26 Mar 2020)

MBIFO a big boot..


----------



## avecReynolds531 (26 Mar 2020)

tea break at a wood sculpture


----------



## figbat (26 Mar 2020)

MBIFO a memorial stone on the Ridgeway


----------



## avecReynolds531 (27 Mar 2020)

Loire Valley tranquility


----------



## briantrumpet (27 Mar 2020)

avecReynolds531 said:


> View attachment 510794
> 
> 
> Loire Valley tranquility


Not at the moment, I hope... I would have been in France now, but all aborted, for obvious reasons, so am running on memories for now. But they've been clarifying on what's permitted, cycling-wise, during the lockdown, and this is the latest (with fines for transgression):


----------



## avecReynolds531 (27 Mar 2020)

No worries, I'm strictly at home & these photos are purely 'running on memories.' 

In any case, thanks for the update regarding the current regulations for cycling in France.


----------



## briantrumpet (27 Mar 2020)

MBIFO a green wall in Exeter Science Park:


----------



## Heigue'r (27 Mar 2020)

A ship heading up the Thames


----------



## EltonFrog (30 Mar 2020)

A couple of carved wooden owls in East Hendred.


----------



## avecReynolds531 (30 Mar 2020)

...my bike in front of a Korean sunrise...


----------



## avecReynolds531 (30 Mar 2020)

Our bikes (away in the far corner) in front of Le Grand Bunker museum, Normandy.

The landing craft in the left foreground got a day out in Hollywood - it was used for the Omaha Beach opening scenes of Saving Private Ryan.


----------



## avecReynolds531 (31 Mar 2020)

Our bikes in front of a Cafe Leffe.




Our bikes missing out on a Cafe Leffe.


----------



## PeteXXX (3 Apr 2020)

MBIFO a closed McDonald's


----------



## avecReynolds531 (3 Apr 2020)

...from a while back: a 531 bike in front of a country inn - two good things in the world.


----------



## biggs682 (3 Apr 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 510603
> 
> 
> MBIFO a big boot..



Is that the once opposite the benchmark on the council office ?


----------



## PeteXXX (3 Apr 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Is that the once opposite the benchmark on the council office ?


Yep.. 👍🏼


----------



## biggs682 (3 Apr 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> Yep.. 👍🏼



I thought i recognised it from the other week when i did the one by the station , the one up past marks & sparks and that one


----------



## avecReynolds531 (5 Apr 2020)

From way back.... My bike & me in front of the Ghisallo climb & an Italian Autumn view


----------



## Andy in Germany (6 Apr 2020)

My bike in front of the radar tower for Stuttgart airport, which for reasons of geography is some distance from the airport and on the edge of a housing estate in the village of Stetten.


----------



## Andy in Germany (6 Apr 2020)

One for @mudsticks: My bike in front of a row of poly tunnels, with Strawberries.


----------



## figbat (9 Apr 2020)

MBIFO a massive heron sculpture, West Hagbourne.


----------



## EltonFrog (9 Apr 2020)

figbat said:


> MBIFO a massive heron sculpture, West Hagbourne.
> 
> View attachment 513710


Ffs! We must’ve past each other today!


----------



## figbat (9 Apr 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> Ffs! We must’ve past each other today!


Went clockwise, started 10:50


----------



## EltonFrog (9 Apr 2020)

figbat said:


> Went clockwise, started 10:50
> 
> View attachment 513799


Ah, right I went out a bit later. 12:30 ish.


----------



## avecReynolds531 (10 Apr 2020)

...It's not everyday 3 runaway piglets block your way...


----------



## pjd57 (10 Apr 2020)

Argyle Street , Glasgow


----------



## Heigue'r (11 Apr 2020)

*




*
A pretty empty M25


----------



## shnjmsn (11 Apr 2020)

Glastonbury !


----------



## briantrumpet (13 Apr 2020)

MBIFO a mobile phone mast at Daisymount:


----------



## derrick (13 Apr 2020)




----------



## And (14 Apr 2020)

MBIFO HMS Vindictive [https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HMS_Vindictive_(1897)]


----------



## PeteXXX (15 Apr 2020)

MBIFO my kind of retail park..


----------



## Mfezela (16 Apr 2020)

Flounders Folly. Bloody 'ell! My bike's been nicked :-(


----------



## Trickedem (16 Apr 2020)

My bike in front of a Brennan Torpedo launcher from the 1800s at Cliffe Fort


----------



## matticus (16 Apr 2020)

figbat said:


> MBIFO a massive heron sculpture, West Hagbourne.
> 
> View attachment 513710


My word, that's a big 'un!

Is that on the "main" road? I've never noticed it! 

(but then I never noticed the massive green dragon up near Boars Hill … )


----------



## Alembicbassman (16 Apr 2020)

A Sheffield Forgemasters product


----------



## Andy in Germany (16 Apr 2020)

Alembicbassman said:


> A Sheffield Forgemasters product
> 
> View attachment 515575



Looks like the stuff the old Halfords bikes used to be made from...


----------



## And (16 Apr 2020)

Alembicbassman said:


> A Sheffield Forgemasters product
> 
> View attachment 515575


Was that part of the Iraq Supergun?


----------



## Duc gas (17 Apr 2020)

A few gargoyles hanging around on my ride today....


----------



## Alembicbassman (17 Apr 2020)

And said:


> Was that part of the Iraq Supergun?



I think it's oil rig related.

There's a piece of the supergun at IWM Duxford - the diameter is huge and the polished finish is amazing - quality piece of engineering


----------



## stoatsngroats (17 Apr 2020)




----------



## matticus (18 Apr 2020)

This is on @figbat 's patch - but down a dead-end he might not know; I'd certainly never bothered to ride down there before.
( & @EltonFrog )


----------



## figbat (18 Apr 2020)

matticus said:


> This is on @figbat 's patch - but down a dead-end he might not know; I'd certainly never bothered to ride down there before.
> ( & @EltonFrog )
> View attachment 515958


I can see the horrendous electrified rail pylons in the distance but not sure I immediately recognise it.


----------



## matticus (18 Apr 2020)

These fellas are over the road (but if you haven't been there, I doubt this will help!)


----------



## uphillstruggler (18 Apr 2020)

Had some good times here although it’s now not used apart from the local stolen goods market on a Sunday.

I’m sure a few of the C C parishioner have enjoyed a day out here too


----------



## briantrumpet (18 Apr 2020)

MBIFO some curious heifers. Having been a herdsman for 14 years, I knew they'd not be able to resist the temptation to come over and check the bike and me out, once they'd spotted me in yellow... and sure enough...


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 Apr 2020)

My bike in the cycle accommodation on the new intercity trains running locally. They even have _Carpets_.

Evan better, they're double deck trains so I get to go upstairs and enjoy the view


----------



## Duc gas (19 Apr 2020)

Boo having a rest by a jet fighter today


----------



## JPBoothy (19 Apr 2020)

Duc gas said:


> Boo having a rest by a jet fighter today


Ha Ha, I remember stopping there to take a photo and a Security lady told me off for standing inside the gate.


----------



## JPBoothy (19 Apr 2020)

Not a new one but still a good one 👍


----------



## mudsticks (20 Apr 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> View attachment 516121
> 
> 
> My bike in the cycle accommodation on the new intercity trains running locally. They even have _Carpets_.
> ...



I have bike train facility envy now...

And topdeck on the train - the is the _best_ 






But this one came up on my gallery just now.

I'm not even sure what the 'thing' was.

But it's on Dartmoor somewhere..

Hameldown i think


----------



## briantrumpet (20 Apr 2020)

MBIFOOSR:


----------



## avecReynolds531 (22 Apr 2020)

...the 531 leaning on a tall hedge...


----------



## mudsticks (22 Apr 2020)

avecReynolds531 said:


> ...the 531 leaning on a tall hedge...
> 
> View attachment 517066




Looks like the tall beech hedges of the Brendon Hills in Zomerzet


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (22 Apr 2020)

Cherry Blossoms & a gate

Parish Church of All Saints
Church Lane entrance
Normanton


----------



## briantrumpet (23 Apr 2020)

MBIFO Exeter's wonky Tudor House:


----------



## pjd57 (23 Apr 2020)

Glasgow Green today.


----------



## avecReynolds531 (24 Apr 2020)

...a lovely apple orchard near Boughton, Kent...


----------



## briantrumpet (24 Apr 2020)

No decent exercise ride today, so here's one from yesterday's ... a 'repurposed' water trough near Exeter.


----------



## EltonFrog (25 Apr 2020)

The cyclists favourite, surface dressing.


----------



## briantrumpet (25 Apr 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> The cyclists favourite, surface dressing.
> View attachment 517829



The two worst ones I've had for that have been in France: once, when they'd just recently surface-dressed with mini boulders, but as it was 35C, the tar was melting, and the mini boulders were then sticking to my tyres and jamming in between the tyres and the frame. The other time was as I approached the top of a col with views over to Mont Ventoux, and the dreaded 'gravillons' sign appeared, and the whole of the descent, with hairpins, was covered in loose gravel. Grrr.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (25 Apr 2020)

Had a short 'allowed exercise' ride this afternoon


_On TenterHooks_…….

Doncaster TurnPike (A338)
Just south-east of Ackworth Moor-Top, by the Cemetary


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (25 Apr 2020)

Had a short 'allowed exercise' ride this afternoon


A Horse!?

Wakefield Road/A645
(at 'LINPAC lights')
Featherstone





https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5925556


https://fcccommunitiesfoundation.org.uk/projects/featherstone-war-horse


----------



## figbat (25 Apr 2020)

MBIFO some ‘urban art’, in a rural underpass.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (25 Apr 2020)

A 'Pit Wheel'


Hell Lane
New Sharlston
(roughly in the triangle between Wakefield, Normanton & Featherstone)
















https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5896178


----------



## ShaneWBA (25 Apr 2020)

Went and brought/collected this today hopefully will get more photos with better scenery!


----------



## screenman (26 Apr 2020)




----------



## screenman (26 Apr 2020)

I do realise the bike is not really in front of something, more sort of behind, but this seemed a good place to put the picture.


----------



## And (27 Apr 2020)

MBIFO Millers Dale viaduct


----------



## Jenkins (27 Apr 2020)




----------



## Richard A Thackeray (28 Apr 2020)

Railway platform in the woods!!
Saturday 25th

This was Upton & North Elmsall Station, all the buildings are gone though
(I have been informed that part of the signal box is still there, but I didn't notice anything

Upton/North Elmsall
Doncaster Road (A638)

There's no picture on Geograph, but it's reached via this gate
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4341623

With less growth, & 'flatter' light;

View: https://www.flickr.com/photos/128750229@N04/31300680024



Apologies for the quality, but I think my camera was having issues with the A/F in the dappled sunlight







It's in the same woods as this bridge

The only picture I've seen, the road bridge is gone (filled in)
https://thetransportlibrary.co.uk/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=63437




https://maps.nls.uk/geo/explore/#zoom=18&lat=53.61084&lon=-1.28645&layers=168&b=1


----------



## pjd57 (28 Apr 2020)

John Street in Glasgow.
No idea who he is.


----------



## Andy in Germany (28 Apr 2020)

pjd57 said:


> No idea who he is.



He probably prefers to stay anonymous, given the circumstances...


----------



## Blue Hills (29 Apr 2020)

pjd57 said:


> View attachment 518529
> 
> 
> John Street in Glasgow.
> No idea who he is.


homage to donatello's david?


----------



## Blue Hills (29 Apr 2020)

Your starter for 3 and a half.

What's this in front of?


----------



## figbat (29 Apr 2020)

Blue Hills said:


> Your starter for 3 and a half.
> 
> What's this in front of?
> 
> View attachment 518818


This is one of those trick question/puzzle things isn’t it? The answer is “you”.


----------



## Blue Hills (29 Apr 2020)

figbat said:


> This is one of those trick question/puzzle things isn’t it? The answer is “you”.


no, it's what the bike is is in front of, in the pic.


----------



## Jenkins (29 Apr 2020)

Blue Hills said:


> Your starter for 3 and a half.
> 
> What's this in front of?
> 
> View attachment 518818


Judging by the name plate - Bodney House. You've got Sunshine House behind you


----------



## pjd57 (29 Apr 2020)

Blue Hills said:


> Your starter for 3 and a half.
> 
> What's this in front of?
> 
> View attachment 518818


A fence


----------



## pjd57 (29 Apr 2020)

Blue Hills said:


> homage to donatello's david?


Mercury.


----------



## Blue Hills (30 Apr 2020)

pjd57 said:


> A fence


Not just any fence.


----------



## Blue Hills (30 Apr 2020)

Jenkins said:


> Judging by the name plate - Bodney House. You've got Sunshine House behind you


No.
You"ve done that from google i assume.


----------



## Blue Hills (30 Apr 2020)

Calling @PaleRider who used to be thereabouts i think.
Otherwise tomorrow i'll spill the beans.


----------



## avecReynolds531 (1 May 2020)

A tea stop on the Pilgrims Way & part of National Cycle Route 17. Just to the left of the nearest handrail,




is this wooden sculpture of a resting Pilgrim - it's still a long way to Canterbury.


----------



## Trickedem (1 May 2020)

avecReynolds531 said:


> View attachment 519079
> 
> A tea stop on the Pilgrims Way & part of National Cycle Route 17. Just to the left of the nearest handrail,
> View attachment 519080
> ...


Love that statue. I've had a rest there before whilst walking the North Downs Way


----------



## All uphill (2 May 2020)

My bike in front of a hut. I need a hut in my life.


----------



## Blue Hills (2 May 2020)

All uphill said:


> My bike in front of a hut. I need a hut in my life.
> 
> View attachment 519339


a hut with pretensions though judging from that door and porch.


----------



## Blue Hills (2 May 2020)

Blue Hills said:


> Your starter for 3 and a half.
> 
> What's this in front of?
> 
> View attachment 518818


OK - the answer.
The railings - in Peckham/Camberwell - are made out of old WW2 civil defence stretchers.
Towards the end of each section you can see dips - those were the "feet" to stand them on/keep the injured off the ground when they were laid on the ground
Hundreds of thousands were made and this was a very clever way of using them when the war ended. Many railings of course had been removed at the beginning of the war as a metal gathering initiative - stumps are seen all over the country.
There are a few of these railings still remaining in various bits of south London - also some in east london I think.


----------



## avecReynolds531 (2 May 2020)

Blue Hills said:


> OK - the answer.
> The railings - in Peckham/Camberwell - are made out of old WW2 civil defence stretchers.
> Towards the end of each section you can see dips - those were the "feet" to stand them on/keep the injured off the ground when they were laid on the ground
> Hundreds of thousands were made and this was a very clever way of using them when the war ended. Many railings of course had been removed at the beginning of the war as a metal gathering initiative - stumps are seen all over the country.
> There are a few of these railings still remaining in various bits of south London - also some in east london I think.


Excellent local history, thanks.


----------



## nonowt (2 May 2020)

Elizabethan Hunting Lodge, Epping Forest


----------



## PeteXXX (3 May 2020)

Probably the best lager barrels in the world...
And my CX on last nights ride.. 👍🏼


----------



## Alex H (3 May 2020)

East Coast Main Line and bridge ECM7/127 






and a train


----------



## Alembicbassman (3 May 2020)




----------



## Blue Hills (6 May 2020)

In front of something rather useless.

Opposite Royal Artillery base, Woolwich.





The sign:






I'm no military strategist but it sounds a tad heavy for such a limited range and looks far from mobile. I could imagine it being over-run and turned round on its owners. Must have been a hell of a job to move quickly. Assume some military contractor made a healthy cost plus profit on it.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (6 May 2020)

_Warmfield Brick Company_ chimney
NewLands Lane
Normanton

Sorry, getting far enough back was an issue, as there were a couple of 'likely looking' lads about
It's probably 20 foot taller than the picture show

Nowadays, used for mobile phone relays






https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/366371

My bike is leaning on the railway bridge (Wakefield KirkGate - Normanton - Castleford stretch of line)


----------



## 22point8 (7 May 2020)

Thunderbird 4, Thamesmead, near Belmarsh Prison a company called Helix 3D makes props
*51°29'41.0"N 0°06'02.5"E*


----------



## And (7 May 2020)

Trent DVOR, near Hognaston


----------



## EltonFrog (7 May 2020)

‘nuff said.


----------



## tyred (9 May 2020)

My Raleigh in front of some wannabe pencils.


----------



## chriswoody (9 May 2020)

In front of a big thingymabob (Impeller, propeller, turbine?) from a hydro electric plant. It was installed in 1910 and spent over 80 years helping to produce electric.


----------



## briantrumpet (9 May 2020)

MBIFO a Robin Reliant. Just a pity there were some old gates in the way...


----------



## Jenkins (9 May 2020)

The water tower in Rushmere St. Andrew


----------



## PeteXXX (13 May 2020)

My CX alongside, and slightly behind, a burnt out scooter..


----------



## monkers (13 May 2020)

My bike in front of an aircraft carrier today. Honest if you squint you can see it 😊


----------



## TheDoctor (14 May 2020)

Have a goat.


----------



## matticus (14 May 2020)

monkers said:


> My bike in front of an aircraft carrier today. Honest if you squint you can see it 😊
> 
> 
> View attachment 522055


Not bad.

I've just noticed the figure on the shingle; quite possibly taking the same photograph


----------



## dave r (14 May 2020)

The Old Gated Rd between Chesterton and the Gaydon Road this morning, looking down the road past the cattle grid, the grid I got wrong a few years ago and nearly ended up in the hedge.,


----------



## Bonno (14 May 2020)

Chappel railway museum nr.Colchester


----------



## monkers (14 May 2020)

Bonno said:


> Chappel railway museum nr.Colchester



The museum looks interesting. I just might pay it a visit one day.

Great colour on the bike Bonno. What is it?


----------



## And (14 May 2020)

Hope Cement Works from Siggate, Castleton, including bonus gate
(dull fact - there is a bridleway that runs through the works)


----------



## Bonno (15 May 2020)

monkers said:


> The museum looks interesting. I just might pay it a visit one day.
> 
> Great colour on the bike Bonno. What is it?


Thanks, it's a Dolan L'etape that i've had for a few years, loved the bike but got bored with the black paintwork so did a home spraycan re-spray! Lots of rubbing down & two cans of flouro paint & one lacquer. Came out ok, but everything inside of the garage is still glowing flouro yellow!  

The Museum was closed when I was there but you could still walk onto the old station platform & see the old carriages etc.! 
They did have a Beer festival planned for September, but..


----------



## Low Gear Guy (15 May 2020)

My bike in front of my avatar.


----------



## monkers (15 May 2020)

My bike in front of a Michelin man style diving suit.


----------



## EltonFrog (16 May 2020)

MBIFO a millennium monument. Apparently there is a time capsule underneath.


----------



## Duc gas (16 May 2020)

Not sure what you’d call this? Eccleston near Chester...


----------



## Blue Hills (16 May 2020)

Duc gas said:


> Not sure what you’d call this? Eccleston near Chester...
> View attachment 522866


interesting and interesting/bizarre positioning.
surely there must be some explanation on it?


----------



## Duc gas (17 May 2020)

Blue Hills said:


> interesting and interesting/bizarre positioning.
> surely there must be some explanation on it?


Wikipedia is our friend, grade 2 listed building 👍


1874​This was designed as a pump-house by John Douglas for the 1st Duke of Westminster. It is an octagonal timber-framed structure on a sandstone plinth. The roof is a truncated pyramid with a ventilator under a spirelet with a finial carrying a gilded fish.[5][21]


----------



## Alembicbassman (17 May 2020)

Pit Pony sculpture at Kiveton Park, Rotherham


----------



## Duc gas (17 May 2020)

Chuffing around on boo today 👍


----------



## dave r (18 May 2020)

Nice use of belfast type sinks in this flower display.


----------



## matticus (18 May 2020)

MBIFO of...
a gate?
typical Cotswolds fauna?
some cheerful Lockdown Art?


----------



## briantrumpet (18 May 2020)

MBIFO a fresh milk dispensing machine overlooking Dartmoor, near Longdown


----------



## avecReynolds531 (19 May 2020)

...in front of an Oast house, near Lewson Street, Kent.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (20 May 2020)

Today, during 'allowed exercise'

A _Bucyrus-Erie 1150-B_
St Aidens Nature Reserve
(formerly NCB opencast)
Swillington (or is it Great Preston?)

"Far Away"





"Close"





https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6209040
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1590758

http://www.walkingdragline.org/












*EDIT @ 14:58*
Regarding the pictures of the information boards
There are some photographs of the site flooding on this website; https://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/ma...cast-mine-swillington-leeds.html#.XsU3Y0BFzIU


----------



## Alex H (20 May 2020)

Our bike in front of a Non- RNLI lifeboat station


----------



## And (22 May 2020)

MBIFO the catch pit (& runaway wagon) on Sheep pasture incline, HPT, Cromford


----------



## All uphill (23 May 2020)

The Cairn of Peace.

I saw this and thought of our childhood pet, a Cairn terrier, which was snappy on a good day and bitey on a bad one. He bit my Mum who had him "destroyed ".
That was the day I decided to be nice to her, and move out at the first opportunity!

Who knew there were world ploughing championships? @mudsticks maybe?


----------



## Blue Hills (23 May 2020)

can't quite read the thing on the monument, any dates etc.
What's the "peace" angle?
I assume no human targets are used in the shooting school, this being the UK.


----------



## EltonFrog (23 May 2020)

MBIFO of a convex mirror. ( if you look hard enough)


----------



## Alex H (23 May 2020)

Blue Hills said:


> can't quite read the thing on the monument, any dates etc.
> What's the "peace" angle?
> I assume no human targets are used in the shooting school, this being the UK.



Ploughing can be very violent you know


----------



## briantrumpet (23 May 2020)

Thatch Of The Day


----------



## EltonFrog (24 May 2020)

briantrumpet said:


> Thatch Of The Day
> 
> View attachment 524406


There’s a separate thread for thatchers.


----------



## Blue Hills (24 May 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> There’s a separate thread for thatchers.


Yeh and every time i see the thatch bike title i have certain visions.


----------



## monkers (24 May 2020)

My bike swimming with dolphins ...


----------



## briantrumpet (24 May 2020)

MBIFO the 'orientation table' at Pork Hill on Dartmoor today.


----------



## And (24 May 2020)

MBIFO the market cross, Higham.


----------



## dave r (25 May 2020)

Roadside sign between Walton and Kimcote this morning.


----------



## EltonFrog (25 May 2020)

MBIFO of the Motte at Oxford castle. Roughly where my bike is where people were hanged between from 1790 until public hangings were abolished.


----------



## Milzy (25 May 2020)

Have we done logs before?


----------



## uphillstruggler (25 May 2020)

In front of a memorial bench, I like the fact that this is in the middle of no where next to a weir (OS map screen grab to show that) and that his family/mates took the trouble


----------



## And (26 May 2020)

MBIFO a military range - Staffordshire Moorlands (Roaches in the background)


----------



## carlosfandangus (27 May 2020)

Three legs of Mann, loosely translated the Latin around the outside says "which ever way you throw us we will stand" taken this morning at the entrance to Victoria pier


----------



## flake99please (27 May 2020)

MTIFO,,,,,, Cammo Tower


----------



## And (27 May 2020)

Another day, another Market cross - Great Longstone, near Bakewell.


----------



## carlosfandangus (28 May 2020)

This morning, I pass it most days, this is on the old disused railway track that almost bi sects the island, its a crane that I presume was originally
used to lift the tracks for maintenance.


----------



## Alex H (28 May 2020)

Rock Cricket pitch and pavilion


----------



## briantrumpet (28 May 2020)

MBIFO a cannon in Dartmouth today


----------



## matticus (28 May 2020)

That is veering a long way into "_My Bike Leaning Against ..._ " territory! But I guess it's your thread, your rules


----------



## Saluki (28 May 2020)

Here is my Genesis against a font at Raynham On Monda. The church is a bit of a doer-upper.


----------



## briantrumpet (29 May 2020)

matticus said:


> That is veering a long way into "_My Bike Leaning Against ..._ " territory! But I guess it's your thread, your rules



I've just checked the extensive set of rules for this thread, and Rule 23/vii expressly says that "Bikes may be leant against the item/items in front of which they are being photographed." 

HTH


----------



## briantrumpet (29 May 2020)

Saluki said:


> View attachment 525765
> Here is my Genesis against a font at Raynham On Monda. The church is a bit of a doer-upper.



It's a church for the Covid era - no indoor services allowed.


----------



## carlosfandangus (29 May 2020)

Yes I did stop, no, there was no emergency.
Tomorrow would have been the first day of practice for the TT, the circuit uses the road behind the wall, the road I am on would be used by all traffic tomorrow, the roads would be closed from 10:00 until 18:00, the "road" is called "the access road" it still lets people like me who live inside the course out to the shops etc.


----------



## matticus (29 May 2020)

Isle of Man?


----------



## carlosfandangus (29 May 2020)

Yes...


----------



## Blue Hills (30 May 2020)

Dominic Cummings's house


----------



## rj.hr6 (30 May 2020)

Sheppards...army surplus, long gone and sadly missed.
Titley Junction... jazz venue.
Space Guard...up above Knighton.
The dam... at Rhayader.
Mutton Dingle... New Radnor. If getting up it doesn't kill you, coming down it should frighten you to death.

Sold the Dawes , just got a Brompton now.


----------



## Onlynutsnbolts (30 May 2020)

Speakers corner, Lichfield.......say no more!!





🙈


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (30 May 2020)

Today, during a 'potter around'

_East Lodge_
(gate-house)
NewMillerDam (on the A61 Wakefield - Barnsley road)







Some information here; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2018455


----------



## briantrumpet (30 May 2020)

Haha, it was only when I looked at this at home that I realised my bike was camouflaged by what was behind it...


----------



## tommaguzzi (30 May 2020)

There are lots of sculptures on the disused railway cycle tracks around here


----------



## Blue Hills (31 May 2020)

rj.hr6 said:


> View attachment 526087
> 
> 
> View attachment 526088
> ...


Nice pics, sorry to hear the dawes went if it was steel.


----------



## rj.hr6 (31 May 2020)

Blue Hills said:


> Nice pics, sorry to hear the dawes went if it was steel.



Glad you liked the pics.

The Dawes, a Sardar, was steel, and I was sorry to let it go. The Brompton is OK, you just have to get off and push when it gets too green, muddy or lumpy. Makes it all a bit slower so don't get to go so far. But just as much fun.


----------



## avecReynolds531 (31 May 2020)

Out today near Boughton, Kent.
I couldn't help being reminded of the wonderful Far Side cartoons: 
View: https://www.flickr.com/photos/119955895@N07/16608003937


----------



## And (31 May 2020)

From todays ride

Apologies for yet another Market cross - Crich this time.





The 'hole in the wall', Moorend near Ashbourne


----------



## All uphill (31 May 2020)

briantrumpet said:


> Haha, it was only when I looked at this at home that I realised my bike was camouflaged by what was behind it...
> 
> View attachment 526304


Brilliant.


----------



## tyred (31 May 2020)




----------



## Blue Hills (1 Jun 2020)

tyred said:


> View attachment 526657


what's the theory with the upside down bottle?


----------



## Blue Hills (1 Jun 2020)

Blue Hills said:


> View attachment 526057
> 
> 
> Dominic Cummings's house


since this has had likes/wows, I better come clean.
That IS Cummings's house but NOT my bike.
I wouldn't pollute mine by touching his sheffield stand.
And surely you folks don't expect total truth from that place?
It was taken last bank holiday monday when cummings was in downing street for six hours or so hard at work on the nation's virus salvation with boris. He went by car. 
It could be a visitor's but I suspect it belongs to the Cummings's household - could be Cumming's, could be Mary's - I think she has referred to riding a bike in at least one of her scribbles, in amongst slandering local dead youths and writing various well known works of fiction.

This IS my bike - leant against the post box pretty much opposite the house - now with anti cummings poster.


----------



## tyred (1 Jun 2020)

Blue Hills said:


> what's the theory with the upside down bottle?



It sits better in the bottle cage like that.


----------



## dave r (1 Jun 2020)

Purley Chase, unfortunately when I descended it on the way out this morning I was behind a Corsa and the driver went down it at 25 mph with the brakes on, climbing it on the way back though I felt strong.


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Jun 2020)

MBIFO a robot thingie delivering stuff in Milton Keynes.. 😎


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Jun 2020)

MBIFO the Peace Pagoda overlooking Willen Lake, MK, on yesterday's ride.


----------



## Alex H (2 Jun 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> MBIFO a robot thingie delivering stuff in Milton Keynes.. 😎



Any of those gone 'missing' yet?


----------



## matticus (2 Jun 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 526902
> 
> 
> MBIFO a robot thingie delivering stuff in Milton Keynes.. 😎


Excellent! (and copied into another relevant thread ....)


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Jun 2020)

matticus said:


> Excellent! (and copied into another relevant thread ....)


I was wondering when I saw the post there 😂


----------



## Brooks (2 Jun 2020)

In front of the shopping trolley tree in Bow.


----------



## carlosfandangus (4 Jun 2020)

An anchor off one of Shell's tankers


----------



## EltonFrog (4 Jun 2020)

MBIFO of a barn with interesting brick work.


----------



## And (5 Jun 2020)

Abandoned crane at an abandoned quarry, Minninglow, High Peak Trail


----------



## briantrumpet (5 Jun 2020)

MBIFO France and my other Colnago... well, OK, you can't see France at all, or my other Colnago, which is about 800 miles away, but at least you can see the water that divides them. The visibility was stunning this evening.


----------



## JPBoothy (7 Jun 2020)

Help! I am struggling to attach my photos from my mobile (but have previously) and I'm assuming that I am doing something differently but can't think what it is. If I try to add them via the 'attach files' icon then I get a message saying that they do not have the allowed extension. If I try to use the 'drop image' method then nothing happens at all. Any ideas?

I'm not a complete technophobe but not far off


----------



## carlosfandangus (7 Jun 2020)

I usually take photos with my phone and then (share) email them to myself, once the image is downloaded to my laptop it is easy to attach them, hope this helps


----------



## JPBoothy (7 Jun 2020)

carlosfandangus said:


> I usually take photos with my phone and then (share) email them to myself, once the image is downloaded to my laptop it is easy to attach them, hope this helps


Thanks for that suggestion but, I don't use my laptop only my phone. 8hrs of laptop use in work everyday is enough for me. Any other options?


----------



## carlosfandangus (7 Jun 2020)

Sorry, cant help 
try changing the name of the file to XXXXXX(something).jpeg, your phone may be taking them as another file extension ie, .tif


----------



## dave r (7 Jun 2020)

JPBoothy said:


> Help! I am struggling to attach my photos from my mobile (but have previously) and I'm assuming that I am doing something differently but can't think what it is. If I try to add them via the 'attach files' icon then I get a message saying that they do not have the allowed extension. If I try to use the 'drop image' method then nothing happens at all. Any ideas?
> 
> I'm not a complete technophobe but not far off




Check the picture format, it should be a jpeg file, other formats may not work.


----------



## briantrumpet (7 Jun 2020)

JPBoothy said:


> Help! I am struggling to attach my photos from my mobile (but have previously) and I'm assuming that I am doing something differently but can't think what it is. If I try to add them via the 'attach files' icon then I get a message saying that they do not have the allowed extension. If I try to use the 'drop image' method then nothing happens at all. Any ideas?
> 
> I'm not a complete technophobe but not far off


If you click on the 'Drop image' box, it should then prompt you to browse for the photo on your phone. Works for me on my cheap Android phone.


----------



## carlosfandangus (7 Jun 2020)

Some photos from today, day late for the Cenotaph, bit of a lean, mustn't have held the camera straight!!! plaque on the wall protecting the gardens and straight behind the tower of rescue mentioned in the plaque


----------



## uphillstruggler (7 Jun 2020)

Castlethorpe water tower on the London to Birmingham line.

when I was a young man working for BR, I climbed this for no real reason

they have removed all of the access ladder now, probably a good move


----------



## Andy in Germany (7 Jun 2020)

Don't know if I've posted this before. This is at the town of Breisach, in Germany, about a hundred metres from the river Rhine which at this point is the border with France.






There's usually a lot of movement over the river at this point but at the time I took the picture the border was mostly closed due to Covid-19. These posters are visible from the French side of the river:






They say "Friendship" (l) and "Together we are strong" (R)

This border was until recently as controversial as the Northern Ireland/ROI one, and the town has been part of France and Germany, and so has the other side of the river, in fact I think the stone wall is part of fortifications made by the French and subsequently used by the Germans. I'm currently astonished how much the citizens on both sides are pulling together and supporting each other.


----------



## dave r (8 Jun 2020)

The water tower at Barby, behind the trees.


----------



## PeteXXX (9 Jun 2020)

My bike in amongst, and me in front of Milton Keynes' concrete Cows on t'other day's ride..


----------



## PeteXXX (9 Jun 2020)

MBIFO the MJ concrete Cows without a handsome devil getting in the way.. 👍🏼


----------



## Jenkins (9 Jun 2020)

MBIFO a cycle speedway track in Somersham which doesn't look to have been used competitively for some time. The one on the local to me playing field in Trimley was concreted over may years ago and is now a basketball court.


----------



## Andy in Germany (10 Jun 2020)

My bike in front of a concrete bridge with... um.... some kind of previous bridge attached?

I'm still working out what is happening here: those metal bits don't seem to have any structural purpose, yet the bridge was clearly designed to accommodate them. 

It's here, if you're wondering...


----------



## avecReynolds531 (11 Jun 2020)

Out today, hoping that heavy sky would clear. My bike behind two sets of signs for the NCR 1: from Dover to the Shetland Islands if you want to.


----------



## tyred (12 Jun 2020)

In front of an old winch. A quick spray of WD40 and I'm sure it would be as good as new!


----------



## avecReynolds531 (14 Jun 2020)

A stack of logs in the wood - partly bike rack, partly park bench & picnic table. A great place for breaks on the trail.


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (14 Jun 2020)

My bike in front of nothing. 
No visible means of support.


----------



## Blue Hills (15 Jun 2020)

Ok, I'll bite. How?


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (15 Jun 2020)

Blue Hills said:


> Ok, I'll bite. How?


I'll give you a clue, just a little one.
What did Boris say about removing all these historical statues?


----------



## Blue Hills (15 Jun 2020)

Darius_Jedburgh said:


> I'll give you a clue, just a little one.
> What did Boris say about removing all these historical statues?


You've whitewashed/photoshopped the support out? Or put a fake background in?


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (15 Jun 2020)

The first. 
Just a bog standard brick placed away from the spokes. Then a simple job with the clone tool. 

I should mention that in another incarnation I'm a reasonably competent photographer and know my way round Photoshop.


----------



## PeteXXX (15 Jun 2020)

On the rollers today..


----------



## uphillstruggler (15 Jun 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 526930
> 
> 
> MBIFO the Peace Pagoda overlooking Willen Lake, MK, on yesterday's ride.



Thought I’d do the same


----------



## biggs682 (17 Jun 2020)

I am not proud I will use others junk as a back drop


----------



## avecReynolds531 (18 Jun 2020)

Red roses in a graveyard, near Selling.


----------



## uphillstruggler (18 Jun 2020)

biggs682 said:


> I am not proud I will use others junk as a back drop
> 
> View attachment 530451



how come I never come across anything useful 😂


----------



## biggs682 (19 Jun 2020)

Anybody make a connection with the brand names in this picture ?


----------



## dave r (19 Jun 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Anybody make a connection with the brand names in this picture ?
> 
> View attachment 530890




Lotus, the factory in the middle of nowhere, or have they moved it now? Its been a long time since I was down there.


----------



## biggs682 (19 Jun 2020)

dave r said:


> Lotus, the factory in the middle of nowhere, or have they moved it now? Its been a long time since I was down there.



Well it's had a unit in Wellingborough for as long as I can remember but never any sign of life or useage


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (19 Jun 2020)

A tank type thing




Edit, I'm told it is an Abbott self propelled gun.


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Jun 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Well it's had a unit in Wellingborough for as long as I can remember but never any sign of life or useage


~ Gissa job ~
It's a Lotus sub-assembly factory, apparently..


----------



## briantrumpet (20 Jun 2020)

MBIFO Sir Walter Raleigh... well, a modern statue of him in East Budleigh, where he was born and lived for while. I'm not sure that his clothes would suit riding the bike.


----------



## And (20 Jun 2020)

Further to _this _post, it appears that families in Youlgreave have put together a bit of a display using the clay practice boards - excellent!


----------



## PeteXXX (21 Jun 2020)

MBIFO a refrigeration unit on this evenings ride.


----------



## ianjmcd (21 Jun 2020)




----------



## Mr Celine (21 Jun 2020)

Selkirk TV transmitter. Ground height 288m above sea level, mast height 229m. Constructed 1961.


----------



## Alex H (24 Jun 2020)

My bike in front of a sewage pumping station  (Eglingham, Northumberland)


----------



## Mr Celine (24 Jun 2020)

MBIFO what is believed to be the only surviving pissoir in Scotland. 





Grade A listed structure in Walkerburn, Peeblesshire. Unfortunately no longer in use, probably because it discharged straight into the adjacent burn.


----------



## biggs682 (25 Jun 2020)

Mbifo a dumped fridge freezer


----------



## Alex H (25 Jun 2020)

My bike in front of the gates to a castle, purchased, restored and lived-in, by the father-in-law of a 'famous for the wrong reasons' advisor to the current Prime Minister of the UK.


----------



## hekaty (26 Jun 2020)

My 1980 Motobecane Grand Record, converted to fixed gear, in front of a pair of massive hands in Wigan. New Years Day 2016.


----------



## Gunk (26 Jun 2020)

Concrete sheep Botley, Oxford


----------



## Willd (28 Jun 2020)

In case you over do it a bit


----------



## Andy in Germany (28 Jun 2020)

Willd said:


> In case you over do it a bit
> 
> View attachment 532988



As long as you don't need to put 10p in, using exact change.


----------



## Andy in Germany (28 Jun 2020)

My bike in front of a veritable sea of new cars, waiting to be delivered. 

It's here, if you're wondering.


----------



## ianjmcd (29 Jun 2020)




----------



## PeteXXX (29 Jun 2020)

MBIFO the blood donoring desk on today's (almost) pointless ride to give blood.


----------



## avecReynolds531 (30 Jun 2020)

Out earlier on this rainy morning near the Kent coast, with some boats and a boathouse.


----------



## dave r (30 Jun 2020)

The Denbigh Arms at Monks Kirby has a group of wellies filled with plants attached to a fence, I was talking to a fella whilst I was taking the picture and he was saying one of his wellies is there planted up by his daughter.


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (5 Jul 2020)

An old picture of my Yeti high on the Lake District fells.


----------



## avecReynolds531 (5 Jul 2020)

...my bike in front of one of the best local descents - under a lovely canopy😊


----------



## PeteXXX (7 Jul 2020)

MBIFO summat clowning around 🤡


----------



## BoldonLad (7 Jul 2020)

Gallipoli Memorial, mouth of River Tyne, South Shields.


----------



## steveindenmark (8 Jul 2020)

Pretty sure nobody else will have posted an overnight shelter like this 😁


----------



## avecReynolds531 (12 Jul 2020)

...my bike having a break on a bridleway - which is sharing the same route as the telephone lines. Taken near Hogben's Hill, Kent.


----------



## briantrumpet (15 Jul 2020)

MBIFO a llama


----------



## GetFatty (16 Jul 2020)

So I know one is Spitfire and one is a Hurricane, haven't got a clue which is which


----------



## Alex H (16 Jul 2020)

My bike in front of the source of the River Aln (just behind the barbed wire fence)


----------



## Alex H (16 Jul 2020)

GetFatty said:


> So I know one is Spitfire and one is a Hurricane, haven't got a clue which is which


Number 1 is Hurricane (air inlet in centre of underside)
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hawker_Hurricane#/media/File:Hurricane_in_planform_arp.jpg
Number 2 is Spitfire
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Supermarine_Spitfire#/media/File:Spitfire_mk2a_p7350_arp.jpg
Where is that?


----------



## GetFatty (16 Jul 2020)

Alex H said:


> Number 1 is Hurricane (air inlet in centre of underside)
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hawker_Hurricane#/media/File:Hurricane_in_planform_arp.jpg
> Number 2 is Spitfire
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Supermarine_Spitfire#/media/File:Spitfire_mk2a_p7350_arp.jpg
> Where is that?


It's Biggin Hill Airport at the gates to the Chapel and Memorial Museum


----------



## ianjmcd (16 Jul 2020)

My triban in front of the kelpies at helix park


----------



## Alex H (17 Jul 2020)

My bike in front of a solar farm (yes, it is Northumberland )


----------



## plantfit (17 Jul 2020)

GetFatty said:


> So I know one is Spitfire and one is a Hurricane, haven't got a clue which is which
> View attachment 536269
> View attachment 536270
> View attachment 536269
> ...


First pic Hurricane,second pic Spitfire, radiator intakes underneath are different,great photo's


----------



## GetFatty (17 Jul 2020)

plantfit said:


> First pic Hurricane,second pic Spitfire, radiator intakes underneath are different,great photo's


I did think the intakes would be the clue but didn't know which one was which. I did see a similar plane on telly yesterday that had twin air intakes, one on each side.


----------



## avecReynolds531 (17 Jul 2020)

My bike in front of another fine Kent descent - clear road ahead


----------



## Tilley (17 Jul 2020)

My recently refurbished KMX X class against the seafront at Clevedon this morning.


----------



## briantrumpet (18 Jul 2020)

MBIFO the Tudor Rose from Exmouth:


----------



## Willd (18 Jul 2020)

Chesterton Windmill


----------



## ianjmcd (20 Jul 2020)

My triban in front of spiersfield wharf on the Forth and Clyde canal


----------



## BrumJim (21 Jul 2020)

Farmer Ted's Shed. Half way on our 32 mile ride. Here you can get milk dispensed into a container of your choice from a vending machine, with another one that serves local yoghurt, cream, strawberries, eggs, cheese, chocolate (only crafted locally, not from local cocao beans) and bottles to use in the milk machine adjacent.


----------



## Alex H (21 Jul 2020)

The memorial cross on Flodden Field


----------



## tyred (21 Jul 2020)

A local piece of rock from all 32 counties carved by a stone mason from that county to fit together to make the map. One piece of art I never grow tired off.


----------



## Juan Kog (24 Jul 2020)

MBIFO of George Bernard Shaw at Wheathampstead railway station. The platform area has been renovated by local volunteers . [EDIT] should have said former railway station, it closed in 1965.


----------



## SafetyThird (25 Jul 2020)

First shakedown ride on the new to me Thorn Raven Tour. Have put a stem raiser on and new grips since this photo and it fits much better. The ship is a full scale replica of the Mayflower and will be set alight on bonfire night.


----------



## Andy in Germany (25 Jul 2020)

SafetyThird said:


> First shakedown ride on the new to me Thorn Raven Tour. Have put a stem raiser on and new grips since this photo and it fits much better. *The ship is a full scale replica of the Mayflower and will be set alight on bonfire night.*



Wow. 

Serious question: Why?


----------



## SafetyThird (25 Jul 2020)

View: https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/av/uk-england-devon-49144207/replica-mayflower-built-to-be-burned-in-great-torrington


https://www.northdevongazette.co.uk...-postpone-mayflower-bonfire-to-2021-1-6601332

charity fundraising. I was wrong about the burn date though, was supposed to be this bank holiday but been postponed with a new date to be announced later.


----------



## Ripple (26 Jul 2020)




----------



## briantrumpet (26 Jul 2020)

I think that MBIIFO Camille's house...


----------



## briantrumpet (27 Jul 2020)

MBIFO a vineyard.


----------



## Sniper68 (28 Jul 2020)

MBIFO Wentworth Vinegar-bowl,Rotherham.


----------



## IrishAl (28 Jul 2020)

Got me giggling 🤣


----------



## Stu Smith (28 Jul 2020)




----------



## avecReynolds531 (28 Jul 2020)

A burnt out white van with it's driver door open - resting in a wheat field. Taken near Luddenham, Kent.


----------



## briantrumpet (29 Jul 2020)

MBIFO some old building hedging its bets... sundial and clock...


----------



## IaninSheffield (30 Jul 2020)

Lot's of former 'pit' acknowledgements round these parts ... unsurprisingly!
This one from Poolsbrook arguably doesn't have quite the same impact as the one @Alembicbassman posted a few pages back. Or maybe it does, just differently?


----------



## briantrumpet (30 Jul 2020)

MBIFO one of the 'tunnels' (actually this is just an arch) carved out of the rockface at Combe Laval. Come here sometime before you die.


----------



## Alembicbassman (31 Jul 2020)

World Snooker Championship at the Crucible Sheffield - Not the usual date and no big screen in the square


----------



## Andy in Germany (31 Jul 2020)

Alembicbassman said:


> World Snooker Championship at the Crucible Sheffield - Not the usual date and *no big screen* in the square



I think looking at that sign is probably about as exciting as the big screen, but then I feel the same about most sports.


----------



## figbat (31 Jul 2020)

I’ve posted in front of this before, but today it is a different bike in front of something different (or actually the same as before... whatever).


----------



## IaninSheffield (31 Jul 2020)

Two more following the same theme as yesterday's.

Never a dull moment when coming to play rugby here:


----------



## PeteXXX (31 Jul 2020)

MBIFO, well actually on top of, some horse mounting steps near Cranford, on tonight's ride from work..


----------



## briantrumpet (1 Aug 2020)

MBIFO Mont Ventoux... well, it really is there, just above my saddle, even if you can't see it in the photo. I greeted an old chap in the village, and when I asked him if he lived there, he pointed his stick to the house behind me. And then he pointed his stick in the other direction, and said "and you can see Mont Ventoux there". Not a bad view to have, although I'd rather not live at 1000m, with a 8km dead-end 600m-climb road to navigate to get home.


----------



## Alembicbassman (1 Aug 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> Two more following the same theme as yesterday's.
> 
> Never a dull moment when coming to play rugby here:
> View attachment 539084
> ...



They're just putting the finishing touches to the new wheel memorial in Maltby High Street. Should be done next week, but I don't think you'll see the new Conservative MP for Rother Valley unveiling it


----------



## tyred (1 Aug 2020)

An abandoned railway platform. Don't think it ever was a station, just a "halt" in a very rural place.


----------



## Willd (2 Aug 2020)

USAF Croughton , didn't want to get too close, as it was a bit too warm for lining my cycle helmet with tin-foil.


----------



## Alex H (3 Aug 2020)

A cricket pitch and a castle (Warkworth)


----------



## Andy in Germany (3 Aug 2020)

There are sunflowers everywhere around here at the moment. Here's my touring bike having a Van Gogh moment:


----------



## ChangFai (3 Aug 2020)

Rob Roy MacGregor


----------



## slow scot (3 Aug 2020)

ChangFai said:


> Rob Roy MacGregor
> 
> View attachment 539655


A Culter loon?


----------



## Andy in Germany (3 Aug 2020)

My bike in front of an extinct caldera (foreground, with village accessories), and France (Hills in the distance).


----------



## briantrumpet (3 Aug 2020)

MBIFO the two signs announcing the start and end of the settlement of Véronne in the Drôme. Thw village seems to consist of one house and the mairie.


----------



## ChangFai (3 Aug 2020)

slow scot said:


> A Culter loon?



Stoney 😉


----------



## tyred (3 Aug 2020)

Old OS marker appears to be accurate as per my cycle computer!


----------



## avecReynolds531 (4 Aug 2020)

MBIFO a picnic table with a difference: a bird sculpture & wood carvings of the natural world.
In Blean Woods Nature Reserve, Kent.


----------



## briantrumpet (5 Aug 2020)

Give it a good polish, and it'll be fine...


----------



## Gunk (5 Aug 2020)

Nice old light 15


----------



## PeteXXX (6 Aug 2020)

MBIFO a few bits of old iron, dredged from the River Nene, on today's ride.


----------



## Gunk (6 Aug 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> View attachment 539662
> 
> 
> My bike in front of an extinct caldera (foreground, with village accessories), and France (Hills in the distance).



That photo looks like it was taken in 1973, what did you use an Olympus Trip!


----------



## Alex H (6 Aug 2020)

My bike in front (sort of) a pit truck used as a flower container.


----------



## dave r (6 Aug 2020)

Gunk said:


> That photo looks like it was taken in 1973, what did you use an Olympus Trip!



I've still got my old Olympus Trip upstairs somewhere, brought in Jersey when we were on honeymoon some 37 years ago.


----------



## Zipp2001 (7 Aug 2020)




----------



## Andy in Germany (7 Aug 2020)

Gunk said:


> That photo looks like it was taken in 1973, what did you use an Olympus Trip!



I oomphed uo the colour bit using a photo editing programme.


----------



## Andy in Germany (7 Aug 2020)

My bike in front of the old "Spritzenhaus" Lit: "spraying house"; basically the village fire station, just around the corner from my apartment.








I was on the way back from the shops and noticed it was slightly less car-infested than usual so I had a clear view of the front.







According to this nicely made info board on the wall:

"Built in 1835 as a fire depot for the citizens fire department,
somewhat later used for weighing Tobacco.
Rebuilt in 1935 as a weighing house for hemp, tobacco and carts"

I'm guessing "hemp" means the industrial variety, either that or village life in south Germany was very different to how it is today.


----------



## Sniper68 (8 Aug 2020)

MBIFO War Horse,Featherstone West Yorkshire.


----------



## biggs682 (9 Aug 2020)

My Mercian in front of an old tanker , which was dripping water everywhere.


----------



## briantrumpet (9 Aug 2020)

MBIFO the Col de Bouvante today... I escaped up to the Vercors plateau as it was forecast to be 38C in the valley. The forecast was correct, as I discovered when I descended back to it.


----------



## Andy in Germany (9 Aug 2020)

My bike in front of a "cycling street":






In theory, bikes have priority over cars. In practice cars aren't really allowed down this particular road although it is a bus route. It makes a handy short cut between my village and the next town. These are pretty popular here and remarkably drivers do seem to respect them.


----------



## IaninSheffield (10 Aug 2020)

Anyone know where this rather attractive signpost is to be found?


----------



## Andy in Germany (10 Aug 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> Anyone know where this rather attractive signpost is to be found?
> 
> View attachment 540945​



I'm guessing somewhere between York and London...


----------



## Sniper68 (10 Aug 2020)

Tuxford,Nottinghamshire?


----------



## IaninSheffield (10 Aug 2020)

Sniper68 said:


> Tuxford,Nottinghamshire?


Congratulations!
Sadly there is no prize, other than the satisfaction of a job well done


----------



## biggs682 (11 Aug 2020)

My Mercian and a big white machine on this morning's ride.


----------



## briantrumpet (15 Aug 2020)

MBIFO a repurposed roller:


----------



## briantrumpet (16 Aug 2020)

I'm sure I've done cabanons before, but this was a nice one yesterday:


----------



## biggs682 (19 Aug 2020)

Mbifo a cherry picker on this morning's ride.


----------



## uphillstruggler (19 Aug 2020)

My bike in front of a sun dial, no sun this evening but lots of rain which made the bridle way ride to get here wet, muddy and good fun


----------



## cm2mackem (20 Aug 2020)




----------



## rogerzilla (20 Aug 2020)

A big stack of urea. And Frijj to match the bike.


----------



## avecReynolds531 (21 Aug 2020)

I'm guessing this was an old well? There's a metal handle still attached to the horizontal part of the wooden frame and there's an open pit below.
The yellow sign on the tree advises 'Danger of Death.'
Has anyone seen something similar and can tell what it is please?


----------



## avecReynolds531 (26 Aug 2020)

MBIFO a colourful proverb at a corner


----------



## IaninSheffield (27 Aug 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Mbifo a cherry picker on this morning's ride.


You musta got danged big cherries round your way!


----------



## IaninSheffield (2 Sep 2020)

Repurposed foundry ladle on entering Dronfield:


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Sep 2020)

MBIFO a man jumping over a bike at night..


----------



## IaninSheffield (5 Sep 2020)

This sign is on a footpath, round the back of a housing estate where few folks are likely to be aware of it's existence. I wasn't, but then it's not my manor.
It's just outside the 'Halfway Elderly Peoples Club,' so whether that's of any significance ...
I like the quirkiness of it though.


----------



## Sniper68 (5 Sep 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> This sign is on a footpath, round the back of a housing estate where few folks are likely to be aware of it's existence. I wasn't, but then it's not my manor.
> It's just outside the 'Halfway Elderly Peoples Club,' so whether that's of any significance ...
> I like the quirkiness of it though.
> 
> View attachment 545595​


Is that as the crow flies?
Sheffield to London is 169miles and Sheffield to Gretna is 172miles!


----------



## IaninSheffield (5 Sep 2020)

I hadn't really thought about it, but well spotted.
I think the bird silhouettes are meant to symbolise 'as the crow pigeon flies', and the sign is in a little suburban settlement south of Sheffield called 'Halfway', hence the equidistances I guess. I've only checked this one, but I suspect the others are right too:


----------



## Sniper68 (5 Sep 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> I hadn't really thought about it, but well spotted.
> I think the bird silhouettes are meant to symbolise 'as the crow pigeon flies', and the sign is in a little suburban settlement south of Sheffield called 'Halfway', hence the equidistances I guess. I've only checked this one, but I suspect the others are right too:
> 
> View attachment 545603​


That explains it!
I know Halfway quite well!I’m the opposite side of Sheffield but almost bought a house there!


----------



## Ian H (5 Sep 2020)

No, not the gate, the viaduct, an early example of concrete construction


----------



## IaninSheffield (9 Sep 2020)

Sculpture marking the (former) pit top through which the Ripley Greenway passes:


----------



## Alex H (10 Sep 2020)

My bike in front of an Unodourised Gas Installation 






Took me a while to get this . _Odorant is required to be added to fuel gas under the Petroleum and Gas (Production and Safety) Act 2004 to ensure the presence of gas is readily detectable by untrained persons without the use of gas detectors._


----------



## briantrumpet (11 Sep 2020)

Ian H said:


> No, not the gate, the viaduct, an early example of concrete construction
> View attachment 545612


Earlier than the Pantheon roof?


----------



## IaninSheffield (11 Sep 2020)

Completely redeveloped site of the former Shireoaks Colliery. Now given over, in part to the marina on the Chesterfield Canal, and as a walking/wildlife park.


----------



## IaninSheffield (13 Sep 2020)

Wasn't quite sure where this fitted, but it amused me somewhat.


----------



## IaninSheffield (14 Sep 2020)

Up on the wilds of Royd Moor:


----------



## stoatsngroats (14 Sep 2020)

S




The remains of Dudley swing Bridge on the Chichester canal, with the stone circle on the near bank being the receiving end on the south bank.


----------



## Sniper68 (14 Sep 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> Up on the wilds of Royd Moor:
> 
> View attachment 547150​


On one of my local loops.
So many options up there


----------



## avecReynolds531 (15 Sep 2020)

At Chilham, on the pilgrim route to Canterbury.


----------



## tyred (16 Sep 2020)




----------



## Willd (17 Sep 2020)

Rugby "Castle"  chimney bit 480m ish away






13.1km away you can still see it (well pretty easily with the naked eye, not so sure with a very old digital camera though)


----------



## biggs682 (19 Sep 2020)

Mbifo a shaggy ink cap or lawyers wig mushroom


----------



## PeteXXX (20 Sep 2020)

MBIFO a Halfords dummy..


----------



## Willd (20 Sep 2020)

An Ichthyosaurus  The original is in the Natural History Museum, dug out of one of the village's Blue Lias clay pits.


----------



## briantrumpet (20 Sep 2020)

MBIFO a flood gate at Seaton:


----------



## Oldhippy (21 Sep 2020)

A fibreglass elephant in front of a restaurant.


----------



## biggs682 (21 Sep 2020)

Our tandem so double points In front of an old miner feeding an apple to a pit pony pulling a cart .


----------



## PeteXXX (21 Sep 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Our tandem so double points In front of an old miner feeding an apple to a pit pony pulling a cart .
> 
> View attachment 548388
> 
> ...


Foxton Locks? 🤔


----------



## biggs682 (21 Sep 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> Foxton Locks? 🤔


No Point Of Ayr up by Prestatyn


----------



## PeteXXX (21 Sep 2020)

biggs682 said:


> No Point Of Ayr up by Prestatyn


Close, then!! 😂


----------



## PeteXXX (22 Sep 2020)

MBIFO a very big plie of 💩


The mask is because I took my bike to donate blood and wanted it to be safe...


----------



## Bad Machine (22 Sep 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> MBIFO a very big plie of 💩
> 
> 
> The mask is because I took my bike to donate blood and wanted it to be safe...



.... I hope for the sake of every one at the Donor Centre you stopped for this picture AFTER you'd given blood ?


----------



## PeteXXX (22 Sep 2020)

Bad Machine said:


> .... I hope for the sake of every one at the Donor Centre you stopped for this picture AFTER you'd given blood ?


I did.. It was on the way home 😉


----------



## dave r (22 Sep 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 548575
> 
> 
> MBIFO a very big plie of 💩
> ...



Well done, I like that, makes me wish I'd thought of it.


----------



## Ridgeway (22 Sep 2020)

Yesterday on the way back home with No2 daughter on my old Scott Speedster "enjoying" a hill


----------



## biggs682 (23 Sep 2020)

Our tandem in front of... Well not really sure what it is at Talacre there is another one about 10 m to the right of this one .


----------



## IaninSheffield (24 Sep 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Our tandem in front of... Well not really sure what it is at Talacre there is another one about 10 m to the right of this one .
> 
> View attachment 548776


Looks similar in style to the Millenium signposts on Sustrans routes, but also rather different. The fact there's a pair and that some of the main features are absent probably rules that out though.


----------



## biggs682 (24 Sep 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> Looks similar in style to the Millenium signposts on Sustrans routes, but also rather different. The fact there's a pair and that some of the main features are absent probably rules that out though.


If we go back that way today I will have a good look at the other one.


----------



## biggs682 (24 Sep 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> Looks similar in style to the Millenium signposts on Sustrans routes, but also rather different. The fact there's a pair and that some of the main features are absent probably rules that out though.


This is the other one , I think they show all the things that can be done near by .






No bike today as we walked.


----------



## IaninSheffield (24 Sep 2020)

biggs682 said:


> This is the other one , I think they show all the things that can be done near by .
> 
> View attachment 548932
> 
> ...


Ooo, that piccie makes it look even more impressive!


----------



## biggs682 (26 Sep 2020)

Mbifo and a lifebuoy


----------



## briantrumpet (26 Sep 2020)

Can't remember if I've done a castle before. Oh well, if I have, this is a different castle: Bickleigh.


----------



## tyred (27 Sep 2020)

On one of my regular routes, there is an huge old house and garden. A large and very old tree was badly damaged during a storm a while back and cut down. Now they seem to be working on turning the remains into a wood sculpture so I took a pic. Clearly more to do as the scaffold is still in place.


----------



## Brummie53 (29 Sep 2020)

Hope this one fits the brief. It’s in my back garden and I’ve put in a before and a current picture after the mile a minute plant lived up to its name. It’s fair to say that at 6’2” I’ve never ridden this bike, does that disqualify me?


----------



## dave r (29 Sep 2020)

Brummie53 said:


> Hope this one fits the brief. It’s in my back garden and I’ve put in a before and a current picture after the mile a minute plant lived up to its name. It’s fair to say that at 6’2” I’ve never ridden this bike, does that disqualify me?



Russian Vine?


----------



## Brummie53 (29 Sep 2020)

Would you prefer white or red Dave


----------



## dave r (29 Sep 2020)

Brummie53 said:


> Would you prefer white or red Dave



Thanks, but I think I'll pass on that one, Its bad enough that my salvia's are trying to take over, the one in the back garden started off a foot tall and 6 inches across and is now 3 foot high and 4 foot across and the 2 out the front are a similar size.


----------



## Brummie53 (29 Sep 2020)

I’ve been tackling my very overgrown rear garden over the lockdown and it’s hard work and many trips to the local tip where I am now on first name terms with the staff.Good luck with the salvias


----------



## dave r (29 Sep 2020)

Brummie53 said:


> I’ve been tackling my very overgrown rear garden over the lockdown and it’s hard work and many trips to the local tip where I am now on first name terms with the staff.Good luck with the salvias



The salvia's have been added to the list for a severe pruning in the spring, along with my Buddleia, the Buddleia is a variety thats not supposed to grow more than 4 foot tall, they made 6 - 7 foot in their first season.


----------



## avecReynolds531 (30 Sep 2020)

Taken near Doddington, Kent.


----------



## IaninSheffield (1 Oct 2020)

There's a whole series of these industrial silhouettes spanning the railings outside the Sonoco factory on Goytside road in Chesterfield. Pick this one for the rail enthusiasts.


----------



## Brummie53 (2 Oct 2020)

avecReynolds531 said:


> View attachment 549987
> 
> Taken near Doddington, Kent.


At first glance didn’t see the wire fence and had visions of newspaper headlines “ cyclist trampled by wild boar/pig” !


----------



## uphillstruggler (5 Oct 2020)

Some very sad looking sun flowers between gayhurst and haversham near Milton Keynes

sums up the weather over the weekend


----------



## PeteXXX (5 Oct 2020)

MBIFO Hardingstone weather station


----------



## briantrumpet (6 Oct 2020)

MBIFO one of those twisty-up winchy things, on Budleigh Salterton beach today.


----------



## philk56 (7 Oct 2020)

The lighthouse at North Mole, Fremantle


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Oct 2020)

MBIFO an old petrol pump on t'other days ride ⛽

Probably a shilling a gallon back then..


----------



## figbat (9 Oct 2020)

My bike in front of a tank. Not that type of tank, just an apparently abandoned storage tank.


----------



## Jenkins (9 Oct 2020)

A cow fitted with bar ends


----------



## tyred (11 Oct 2020)

Work has continued on the wood sculpture. I'm very impressed.


----------



## BoldonLad (12 Oct 2020)

Does this qualify?

My wife's bike, with my wife riding it, inFront of me, and, infront of some rather odd street sculptures, at South Shields.


----------



## IaninSheffield (12 Oct 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> View attachment 551932
> 
> 
> Does this qualify?
> ...


MWBIFO?


----------



## BoldonLad (12 Oct 2020)

Our tandem, in front of a friends hedge


----------



## philk56 (12 Oct 2020)

A sure sign that we are well into the Aussie spring


----------



## briantrumpet (15 Oct 2020)

Jenkins said:


> A cow fitted with bar ends
> View attachment 551455


I'd advise you not to try to milk that 'cow', as it's got rather different dangly bits...


----------



## briantrumpet (15 Oct 2020)

MBIFO a school building ...


----------



## briantrumpet (19 Oct 2020)

MBIFO the drains in Otterton. Very posh drains. Oh, there are some pretty houses behind.


----------



## briantrumpet (20 Oct 2020)

MBIFO crab pots (I think) at Budleigh Salterton today:


----------



## PeteXXX (20 Oct 2020)

MBIFO a bunch of Pampas Grass


----------



## IaninSheffield (22 Oct 2020)

Back in front of more mining industry reminders:


----------



## Bad Machine (23 Oct 2020)

MBIFO a pumpkin patch. Open from 10.00 tomorrow.


----------



## BrumJim (26 Oct 2020)

Yes, in front of the forward part of an aeroplane. In a field in Dickens Heath, Warwickshire.


----------



## Zanelad (28 Oct 2020)

BrumJim said:


> View attachment 554668
> 
> Yes, in front of the forward part of an aeroplane. In a field in Dickens Heath, Warwickshire.



In front of a small child and their bike, surely


----------



## TempleDancer (28 Oct 2020)




----------



## matticus (28 Oct 2020)

- Your tyre's flat mate
- Yebbut your chain's slack!


----------



## PeteXXX (28 Oct 2020)

MBIFO a Halloween scene on today's ride from work.. (And my Amazon parcels)


----------



## OldShep (28 Oct 2020)

In front of river bank reinforcement


----------



## avalon (31 Oct 2020)

My bike behind a car, not in front (is that breaking the rules)?


----------



## Jenkins (31 Oct 2020)

avalon said:


> My bike behind a car, not in front (is that breaking the rules)?
> View attachment 555570


You seem to have at least part of a bike in front of the car, so that counts.


----------



## briantrumpet (1 Nov 2020)

Jenkins said:


> You seem to have at least part of a bike in front of the car, so that counts.


It's in front of the back of the car...


----------



## Jenkins (1 Nov 2020)

briantrumpet said:


> It's in front of the back of the car...


Look at the garage opening and up a bit...


----------



## ianrauk (1 Nov 2020)

Pumpkins


----------



## briantrumpet (1 Nov 2020)

MBIFO, er, a thing...


----------



## avalon (2 Nov 2020)

briantrumpet said:


> It's in front of the back of the car...


So that's ok then?


----------



## avalon (2 Nov 2020)

Jenkins said:


> Look at the garage opening and up a bit...


How about a new category, "your bike above something".


----------



## briantrumpet (2 Nov 2020)

avalon said:


> So that's ok then?


Oui, bien sûr, monsieur !


----------



## Mr Celine (2 Nov 2020)

MBIFO a waterfall


----------



## briantrumpet (2 Nov 2020)

You might think that this should go in the 'MBIFO a gate' thread...






But look a little more closely behind the gate...


----------



## PeteXXX (5 Nov 2020)

MBIFO & on top of a Hamtun cobbled street on Tuesdays ride.


----------



## weareHKR (6 Nov 2020)

MBIFO Keith Flint... 🔥


----------



## stoatsngroats (7 Nov 2020)

MBIFO a rabbit....




.. on a short ride today, along the prom, and round the park.


----------



## oldworld (7 Nov 2020)

An old wooden crane on a disused stretch of railway in the Charente. 
The bike is leaning against a thick rusty chain. 
The crane was used to lift blocks of stone from a nearby quarry and looks quite primitive.


----------



## bagpuss (8 Nov 2020)

I never did find out what this spanner fitted......



Mercian enroute Devon by rebalrid, on Flickr


----------



## Oldhippy (8 Nov 2020)

In front of the allotment. Getting ready for the winter months.


----------



## bagpuss (10 Nov 2020)

Out on one of my Carltons a few back .



Carlton on Glass by rebalrid, on Flickr







Days of future past. by rebalrid, on Flickr


----------



## bagpuss (10 Nov 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> Back in front of more mining industry reminders:
> 
> View attachment 553993​



Love an Industrial back drop


----------



## weareHKR (10 Nov 2020)

bagpuss said:


> Love an Industrial back drop


Fantastic part of the country, whats the bike in front of?


----------



## PeteXXX (13 Nov 2020)

MBIFO the remains of someone's fireworks display 🎇 on tonight's ride from work.


----------



## Drzdave58 (14 Nov 2020)

65 Moulton


----------



## PeteXXX (15 Nov 2020)

An old pic I've just found on the PC.. MBIFO a roundabout at the entrance to Silverstone circuit.


----------



## Alembicbassman (19 Nov 2020)

Down by the canal in Rovrum


----------



## bagpuss (20 Nov 2020)

Away back in 2011 I found this statue of a local lad whilst passing through South Shields.



John Simpson Kirkpatrick by rebalrid, on Flickr


----------



## biggs682 (21 Nov 2020)

Mbifo a rusty old farm tool


----------



## biggs682 (22 Nov 2020)

Bird footprints


----------



## Rockster57 (22 Nov 2020)




----------



## Rockster57 (22 Nov 2020)

It was the name on the signpost that amused me and made me feel the world still loves me!


----------



## bagpuss (25 Nov 2020)

More wall art .



Top of a Bloo!! big hill .Prozheim Germany by rebalrid, on Flickr


----------



## briantrumpet (28 Nov 2020)

MBIFO one of those stone slabs that pall-bearers rest coffins on...


----------



## BoldonLad (28 Nov 2020)

bagpuss said:


> Away back in 2011 I found this statue of a local lad whilst passing through South Shields.
> 
> 
> View attachment 559151
> John Simpson Kirkpatrick by rebalrid, on Flickr



I know that statue, outside of a pub of the same name (Fitzparicks). I was born in. South Shields. Well, someone has to be


----------



## PeteXXX (28 Nov 2020)

MBIFO some silhouette statues in front of the _Ding Dong Avon calling _ offices on Nunn Mills, Hamtun, on today's ride.


----------



## biggs682 (29 Nov 2020)

Mbifo my parents bed


----------



## Willd (6 Dec 2020)

At least when you find one of these you know you've got some down bits to look forward too  Just scraped over 700 ft.


----------



## philk56 (11 Dec 2020)

This has just appeared in South Perth. Made from scrap metal and to highlight the plight of Northern White Rhinos.


----------



## plantfit (14 Dec 2020)

1937 Hercules in front of John Deere Combine Harvester


----------



## Eziemnaik (15 Dec 2020)

MBIFO an ancient (15th to 7th century BC) tomb.


----------



## dave r (15 Dec 2020)

The road past Charlecote Water Mill Hampton Lucy this morning, the road's prone to flooding.


----------



## Eziemnaik (15 Dec 2020)

Ñ


dave r said:


> The road past Charlecote Water Mill Hampton Lucy this morning, the road's prone to flooding.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a lot of flooding. I mean somebody alert Noah


----------



## dave r (15 Dec 2020)

Eziemnaik said:


> Ñ
> 
> That's a lot of flooding. I mean somebody alert Noah



If that road seriously floods you're not getting through without flippers and a snorkel.


----------



## briantrumpet (15 Dec 2020)

Eziemnaik said:


> View attachment 563489
> 
> MBIFO an ancient (15th to 7th century BC) tomb.



I think that might need repointing.


----------



## All uphill (15 Dec 2020)

MBIFO a confluence. The River Tone joining the River Parrett.


----------



## Ian H (16 Dec 2020)

My bike in front of a diffibriliwr.


----------



## PeteXXX (16 Dec 2020)

MBIFO an abandoned caterpillar track..


----------



## briantrumpet (16 Dec 2020)

MBIFO a stile. We've probably had ones before. Not sure if we've had one that is now just the step but not the barrier one steps over. The wait is over.


----------



## Brooks (18 Dec 2020)

The Bermondsey Tank


----------



## shnjmsn (19 Dec 2020)

All uphill said:


> MBIFO a confluence. The River Tone joining the River Parrett.
> 
> View attachment 563554



Being very local, I still wasn't sure where they met so had to Google map it !


----------



## biggs682 (19 Dec 2020)

Mbifo Santa


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Dec 2020)

MBIFO some pretty lights in a big bush in St Botolphs Church yard on last nights ride from work.


----------



## Willd (20 Dec 2020)

A blue plaque, not sure if they have their own thread though


----------



## briantrumpet (22 Dec 2020)

My bike in front of the infamous groynes at Sidmouth. (They are infamous, as by trying to reduce beach erosion, they've accelerated cliff erosion further along.)


----------



## Alembicbassman (25 Dec 2020)

Heart of Steel vs True Temper Steel, Rotherham.


----------



## briantrumpet (25 Dec 2020)

MBIFO blooming gorse today, pre gut-buster lunch:


----------



## IaninSheffield (25 Dec 2020)

Alembicbassman said:


> Heart of Steel vs True Temper Steel, Rotherham.
> 
> View attachment 565091


Not been in Rov'rum for ages! Must go take a look at that. 👍


----------



## Gunk (26 Dec 2020)

Concrete sheep Botley


----------



## tyred (26 Dec 2020)

In front of a phone box now containing a defibrillator.


----------



## briantrumpet (26 Dec 2020)

MBIFO (or rather, in) an avenue of trees:


----------



## Solocle (26 Dec 2020)

Emergency telephone?


----------



## biggs682 (27 Dec 2020)

A set of mounting steps


----------



## IaninSheffield (27 Dec 2020)

biggs682 said:


> A set of mounting steps
> 
> View attachment 565579


Not struggling to get your leg over these days I hope?


----------



## philk56 (27 Dec 2020)

A giant Boab tree in Kings Park, Perth. The tree was of cultural significance to the indigenous community in north WA but had to be removed due to road building. So with their permission it was transported almost 3000km to sit in the botanical gardens.


----------



## Willd (27 Dec 2020)

Festive friends from last weekend


----------



## Willd (27 Dec 2020)

A lynching  I think the wind has got to their display a bit  Couldn't quite fit the bike in too.


----------



## Willd (27 Dec 2020)

Nativity scene. Not quite sure what has happened to the sheep


----------



## PeteXXX (28 Dec 2020)

MBIFO a coniferous tree in Sherwood Pines 

Also posted in the Tree thread..


----------



## Andy in Germany (28 Dec 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 565854
> 
> 
> MBIFO a coniferous tree in Sherwood Pines
> ...



Dude, that was one serious jump...


----------



## matticus (28 Dec 2020)

Anyone know what species this is? I reckon either cormorant or phoenix!


----------



## bagpuss (29 Dec 2020)

The Old reading room in Snelston Derbyshire .



Reading room in Snelston Derbyshire. by rebalrid, on Flickr


----------



## Oldhippy (30 Dec 2020)

Taken today, the Will Adams Memorial. He was I believe the inspiration behind the book Shogun to some extent. Not sure how true that is but he was possibly the first known European living and working with Japan.


----------



## dave r (30 Dec 2020)

matticus said:


> View attachment 565883
> 
> 
> Anyone know what species this is? I reckon either cormorant or phoenix!



Looks like a Heron.


----------



## Toshiba Boy (31 Dec 2020)

Last ride of the year this morning, and as I was coming along Minehead seafront.....


----------



## IaninSheffield (1 Jan 2021)

Have passed these mounting steps so many times, never really recognising their function until @biggs682 mentioned some the other day.


----------



## Gunk (1 Jan 2021)

Wow that's a serious saddle bag! You'd get a weeks washing in that.


----------



## biggs682 (1 Jan 2021)

IaninSheffield said:


> Have passed these mounting steps so many times, never really recognising their function until @biggs682 mentioned some the other day.
> 
> View attachment 566717


There are quite a few sets around my local rides


----------



## littlee (5 Jan 2021)




----------



## bagpuss (8 Jan 2021)

This Folly was used for the cover of an album by a well known Rock & Roll band .
As it is on private land I could not get a picture of its more interesting face/side . Had to use zoom setting on camera to take it so unable to include my wheels .



Swarkestone folly by rebalrid, on Flickr


----------



## biggs682 (10 Jan 2021)

Mbifo of two painted chicken


----------



## briantrumpet (10 Jan 2021)

I rode my bike up to a favourite spot of a young cyclist (brother of a friend) whose 19th birthday it would have been today. 

Anyway, bike/bracken.


----------



## PeteXXX (11 Jan 2021)

MBIFO an icy bike path on t'other day's pedal.
I decided to ride on the grass!


----------



## Oldhippy (17 Jan 2021)

A Napoleonic era cannon.


----------



## stoatsngroats (17 Jan 2021)

mbifo..... a Salt House, which I think is a place where salt was stored, for preserving, or road salting, or something else which required salt.


----------



## briantrumpet (18 Jan 2021)

stoatsngroats said:


> View attachment 569405
> 
> mbifo..... a Salt House, which I think is a place where salt was stored, for preserving, or road salting, or something else which required salt.



Crisps, obvs!!


----------



## briantrumpet (18 Jan 2021)

MBIFO an old Massey Ferguson, which needs a bit of TLC, by the look of things...


----------



## stoatsngroats (18 Jan 2021)

briantrumpet said:


> Crisps, obvs!!


Ahhhhh....! Of course! 🤪 That makes a lot of sense, as just down the Lane, there’s a farm, and the lane is used by lots of Walkers..... 👏👏😜😜


----------



## dave r (31 Jan 2021)

Outside Middleton Hall on this mornings ride.


----------



## pjd57 (31 Jan 2021)

Cruise ships at Shieldhall docks in Glasgow.
They've been there for a while. I don't think they'll be leaving any time soon


----------



## Spokesmann (7 Feb 2021)

Look II by Anthony Gormley situated at West Hoe Pier, Plymouth.

Bike is my 1969 Sun Chris Barber 10 TR


----------



## briantrumpet (10 Feb 2021)

MBIFO a very wonky old house that had to be moved to make way for a bypass:


----------



## PeteXXX (21 Feb 2021)

MBIFO my Covid Jab centre.


----------



## Andy in Germany (21 Feb 2021)

MBIFO a tram in Karlsruhe.


----------



## Oldhippy (21 Feb 2021)

Every time you post pictures of Germany Andy I want to go there immediately.


----------



## pjd57 (21 Feb 2021)

Craiglang !

No sign of Jack or Victor.


----------



## PeteXXX (22 Feb 2021)

MBIFO a clamped Merc 😁


----------



## briantrumpet (22 Feb 2021)

MBIFO a boat that is even rustier than the Merc in the previous post... mind you, it's probably a bit older...


----------



## PeteXXX (23 Feb 2021)

MBIFO a sweeping machine that's actually clearing the autumn leaves off the bike path 🤯


----------



## Ian H (25 Feb 2021)

The world's tallest three-sided monument. It was built on the cheap, so requires a lot of TLC.


----------



## briantrumpet (25 Feb 2021)

Ian H said:


> The world's tallest three-sided monument. It was built on the cheap, so requires a lot of TLC.
> View attachment 575727



A monument to waterproof footwear, I think.


----------



## Ian H (25 Feb 2021)

briantrumpet said:


> A monument to waterproof footwear, I think.


Mutual friend & clubmate, Ken, was the lead on the latest restoration project until his retirement. It was cheaply built, the imposing stone facing being thin tiles over a chert rubble structure. 
The town had no connection with the Duke apart from the name, but, after Waterloo, decided they should commemorate his victory. He then became prime minister and hugely unpopular, so construction halted. He died, and was thus popular again, so they then finished it. 
Pete Luxton told of club runs to a coffee stop there and a climb to the top for the view.


----------



## Andy in Germany (25 Feb 2021)

Ian H said:


> Mutual friend & clubmate, Ken, was the lead on the latest restoration project until his retirement. It was cheaply built, the imposing stone facing being thin tiles over a chert rubble structure.
> The town had no connection with the Duke apart from the name, but, after Waterloo, decided they should commemorate his victory. He then became prime minister and hugely unpopular, so construction halted. He died, and was thus popular again, so they then finished it.
> Pete Luxton told of club runs to a coffee stop there and a climb to the top for the view.



I lived in the town for a couple of years and bought a Raleigh M-Trax there in 1997, from Shepherd's Cycles. 

The shop is long gone but I was commuting on the bike today.


----------



## briantrumpet (25 Feb 2021)

Ian H said:


> Mutual friend & clubmate, Ken, was the lead on the latest restoration project until his retirement. It was cheaply built, the imposing stone facing being thin tiles over a chert rubble structure.
> The town had no connection with the Duke apart from the name, but, after Waterloo, decided they should commemorate his victory. He then became prime minister and hugely unpopular, so construction halted. He died, and was thus popular again, so they then finished it.
> Pete Luxton told of club runs to a coffee stop there and a climb to the top for the view.



Thanks... I've never been up close to it to see quite how badly it was slung together... but have been aware of at least two major restorations in fairly recent times.


----------



## biggs682 (27 Feb 2021)

The old village stocks in Brixworth


----------



## briantrumpet (27 Feb 2021)

MBIFO a boat doubling as a flower planter in Budleigh Salterton. I guess that the Flybe sponsorship has run out now...


----------



## PeteXXX (27 Feb 2021)

MBIFO just how carried away did my clicking finger get!! 😂


----------



## briantrumpet (27 Feb 2021)

MBIFO bloomin' gorse, on East Budleigh Common today:


----------



## Lookrider (27 Feb 2021)

Infront of really old circa 5000 years old stone circle in the lakes district


----------



## Andy in Germany (27 Feb 2021)

MBIFO the Very Free Range Chicken...


----------



## tyred (27 Feb 2021)

My bike with some old mowers and other assorted vintage machinery.


----------



## Lookrider (28 Feb 2021)

Lookrider said:


> Infront of really old circa 5000 years old stone circle in the lakes district





Lookrider said:


> Infront of really old circa 5000 years old stone circle


----------



## biggs682 (28 Feb 2021)

Mbifo in front of some graffiti


----------



## IaninSheffield (28 Feb 2021)

This intrigued me as I cycled past this morning:






A brief bit of internet searching later revealed that Billy Button - a lad local to the area - was the only member of the Mayflower contingent not to survive the Atlantic crossing. (See 'A Death Onboard the Mayflower' section)

Every day is a learning day!


----------



## Andy in Germany (1 Mar 2021)

My bike in front of the local sawmill, specifically the sawdust silo...


----------



## citybabe (1 Mar 2021)

My bike in front of a cannon in Orford


----------



## Andy in Germany (3 Mar 2021)

I went a different way back from work today, but I think I may have gone a bit too far...


----------



## Willd (6 Mar 2021)

A replica Gloster E.28/39


----------



## briantrumpet (6 Mar 2021)

MBIFO a gert big P&O cruise liner in Torbay, where several of them are anchored, empty.


----------



## PK99 (6 Mar 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> I went a different way back from work today, but I think I may have gone a bit too far...
> 
> View attachment 576903



Was that the lunchtime Pie stop?


----------



## IaninSheffield (7 Mar 2021)

Following up this earlier visit:


IaninSheffield said:


> This intrigued me as I cycled past this morning:
> 
> View attachment 576373
> 
> ...


Headed over to Austerfield, the community with which Butten may be linked. Captured the following tiled plaque, commemorating his involvement in the Pilgrim Fathers' voyage. (as it's on the side of someone's garage, didn't think it appropriate to lean my bike up agin it though)






Whilst in Austerfield, I picked up a further strand of the 'Mayflower Trail' and called at St Helen's Church where William Bradford, Pilgrim Father and 1st Governor of the Plymouth colony, was baptised. Got MBIFO there instead.


----------



## dave r (9 Mar 2021)

My bike in front of a Maglev carriage from Birmingham Airport, bloke paid a £100 for it at auction
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-birmingham-13872105


----------



## gtmet (10 Mar 2021)

No thread for your bike in front of a hay bale, so must be something different. A convenient spot to stop for a snack in the Gordano Valley. The bales provide the table, not the snack.


----------



## biggs682 (13 Mar 2021)

How about a painted chicken on a wall


----------



## Andy in Germany (13 Mar 2021)

biggs682 said:


> How about a painted chicken on a wall
> 
> View attachment 578351



The bike is positioned perfectly.


----------



## biggs682 (14 Mar 2021)

How about an old piece of wood holding up an old wall .


----------



## dave r (14 Mar 2021)

biggs682 said:


> How about an old piece of wood holding up an old wall .
> 
> View attachment 578495
> 
> ...



I wonder why they left a hole in the bottom of the wall?


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Mar 2021)

dave r said:


> I wonder why the y left a hole in the bottom of the wall?



Ran out of stones.

(Judging by the shape and grille, I'm guessing water drainage)


----------



## dave r (14 Mar 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Ran out of stones.
> 
> (Judging by the shape and grille, I'm guessing water drainage)



I'm guessing drainage as well.


----------



## biggs682 (14 Mar 2021)

dave r said:


> I wonder why they left a hole in the bottom of the wall?


There's quite a well trod trail across the grass to the hole , so I suspect it was for the wildlife and of course water as it's in a dip


----------



## Ian H (14 Mar 2021)

I'm trying to think of something novel, but I'm stumped.


----------



## BoldonLad (14 Mar 2021)

dave r said:


> I wonder why they left a hole in the bottom of the wall?



So that @biggs682 could get an interesting photograph, a hundred or so years later?


----------



## chr15b (14 Mar 2021)

MBIFO Cycle Path Statue


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Mar 2021)

My bike in front of a sawdust silo.






And a rather pretty river, but you can't see that.

To be fair, I mainly took it because I want to make a model of it.


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Mar 2021)

My bike in front of the departure board in Karlsruhe station.


----------



## BoldonLad (15 Mar 2021)

My wife's bike (with her riding it), infront of a "sculpture" on the Bowes Railway Path. Not sure what, if anything, it is meant to be, ribs of a boat, perhaps?


----------



## biggs682 (15 Mar 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> View attachment 578770
> 
> 
> My wife's bike (with her riding it), infront of a "sculpture" on the Bowes Railway Path. Not sure what, if anything, it is meant to be, ribs of a boat, perhaps?


Are you that it wasn't just put there for this thread


----------



## shep (15 Mar 2021)




----------



## Brummie53 (15 Mar 2021)

Going back to the picture of @dave r and his bike in front of a Maglev carriage 
from Birmingham Airport. It was hailed as a great invention but there were always reports of the system breaking down and carriages being taken out of service . Maybe it was before it’s time. The current system at the Airport seems to work well though


----------



## BoldonLad (18 Mar 2021)

Lifeboat (preserved) "Tyne". Built in 1833, and, the second oldest preserved lifeboat in the world, according to the information sign. South Shields, Tyne Wear.


----------



## figbat (19 Mar 2021)

My bike in front of a rusty tank.


----------



## Willd (20 Mar 2021)

A "castle"  plus random jogger


----------



## Oldhippy (21 Mar 2021)

On my way to Canterbury.


----------



## Andy in Germany (22 Mar 2021)

Xtracycle pretending to be cultured in front of the Stuttgart Opera House:






Looking in the other direction a few weeks ago:


----------



## gtmet (22 Mar 2021)

... in front of a happy smiling tail fin. Bristol airport, where lots of happy tail fins have been resting for the last year.


----------



## matticus (22 Mar 2021)

Some typical Chilterns wildlife on furlough


----------



## plantfit (23 Mar 2021)

Stapleford village (Lincolnshire) carved wooden seat


----------



## T4tomo (23 Mar 2021)

biggs682 said:


> How about a painted chicken on a wall





Andy in Germany said:


> The bike is positioned perfectly.


Particularly if the chicken likes it up the chuff with a bike saddle


----------



## dave r (23 Mar 2021)

From my ride this afternoon, top of the Tamworth road and my bike in front of an abandoned narrow gauge railway truck. I've no idea on its history, an internet search drew a blank. 

Edit apparently its an abandoned colliery truck from the nearby abandoned Daw Mill Colliery.


----------



## Andy in Germany (23 Mar 2021)

dave r said:


> From my ride this afternoon, top of the Tamworth road and my bike in front of an abandoned narrow gauge railway truck. I've no idea on its history, an internet search drew a blank.
> 
> 
> View attachment 580104



Hmm, interesting. Would you mind if I post ot on a narrow gauge model makers forum? Someone may have an idea.


----------



## dave r (23 Mar 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Hmm, interesting. Would you mind if I post ot on a narrow gauge model makers forum? Someone may have an idea.



I've been talking with a cycling mate and it looks like its an abandoned colliery truck from the nearby abandoned Daw Mill Colliery, its near the pit house apparently.


----------



## Andy in Germany (24 Mar 2021)

My bike in front of the old village fire station, later village weigh house.


----------



## gtmet (24 Mar 2021)

... in front of a railway GSM base station. Also a disused oil terminal and a main line railway. Flax Bourton, the last place you can imagine that you are in the countryside on the way back into Bristol, due allowance made for the GSM-R, oil terminal, railway and the sound of the A370 from somewhere behind.


----------



## briantrumpet (25 Mar 2021)

MBIFO Exeter School chapel today


----------



## IaninSheffield (25 Mar 2021)

New additions to accompany Conisbrough War Memorial in Coronation Park include a set of outline sculptures, of which this is one (with Conisbrough Castle in the background)


----------



## briantrumpet (26 Mar 2021)

MBIFO a Thames barge... Vigilant, now being restored, in Topsham

https://thamesbarge.org.uk/boats/vigilant/


----------



## PeteXXX (26 Mar 2021)

MBIFO a wattle & daub hut on today's ride along The Greenway, near Rushden Lakes.


----------



## CentralCommuter (26 Mar 2021)

Not sure if there is one here already


----------



## biggs682 (27 Mar 2021)

Mbifo and a fairy's house earlier today.


----------



## Willd (27 Mar 2021)

A "Roman" fort


----------



## Willd (27 Mar 2021)

The "world" famous Finham sewage works, if you've seen the Italian Job, that is  Spoiler alert at bottom of photo 




They weren't driving in the sewers of Turin


----------



## dave r (27 Mar 2021)

Willd said:


> The "world" famous Finham sewage works, if you've seen the Italian Job, that is  Spoiler alert at bottom of photo
> View attachment 580848
> 
> They weren't driving in the sewers of Turin



They were under Stoke Aldermoor.


----------



## dave r (27 Mar 2021)

Willd said:


> A "Roman" fort
> View attachment 580844
> 
> View attachment 580845



I shall have to get out that way again if I get the chance, when I lived in Earlsdon I was riding round that area regularly, now I'm in Holbrooks I tend to ride north of the city a lot.


----------



## Willd (27 Mar 2021)

Finham according to Wikipedia, that may be wrong of course


----------



## dave r (27 Mar 2021)

Willd said:


> Finham according to Wikipedia, that may be wrong of course



Have a look at the pictures

https://www.coventrytelegraph.net/l...ery/italian-job-minis-sewer-coventry-15199936


----------



## IaninSheffield (27 Mar 2021)

Five ton drop forge, formerly of Firth Brown Co, Sheffield.
After returning from the WWII my dad worked on one of these at Firth Brown for the remainder of his working life, until being made redundant (& taking early retirement) at age 63 in the late 70s. He was a 'Cod' - see panel below.
Unsurprisingly, he had hearing problems!


----------



## gtmet (28 Mar 2021)

All these rural pictures, but so far no dung heaps...... Farm Lane, the reality of rural life.


----------



## dave r (28 Mar 2021)

gtmet said:


> So far no dung heaps...... Farm Lane, the reality of rural life.
> 
> View attachment 581040




A bucket full of that would do my plants no end of good.


----------



## gtmet (28 Mar 2021)

> A bucket full of that would do my plants no end of good.
> View attachment 581040


Two panniers full?


----------



## dave r (28 Mar 2021)

gtmet said:


> Two panniers full?



You'd be unlikely to get a close pass on the way home.


----------



## Heigue'r (29 Mar 2021)

MBIFO The Emirates today..first decent ride in a long long time


----------



## IaninSheffield (29 Mar 2021)

Barlborough Cross


----------



## dave r (30 Mar 2021)

Just outside Monks Kirby this morning.


----------



## Andy in Germany (30 Mar 2021)

My bike in front of my apartment.


----------



## Andy in Germany (30 Mar 2021)

Also: my bike in front of a chicken.


----------



## Jenkins (30 Mar 2021)

My bike in front of 260m/675ft of TV transmitter at Tacolneston


----------



## gtmet (31 Mar 2021)

I do not know if this is a comment on current affairs, but it did appear about the time that palatial accommodation for waterfowl became a feature of political controversy. Olveston.


----------



## yo vanilla (31 Mar 2021)

My bike in front of a fallen tree


----------



## Andy in Germany (2 Apr 2021)

I saw this yesterday and had to stop for a picture:

My bike in front of the local cooperative bank, complete with a fairly typical customers vehicle:











I'm actually rather surprised it wasn't a tractor...


----------



## Andy in Germany (2 Apr 2021)

And another one. My bike in front of the moon, and an extinct volcano:


----------



## Eziemnaik (2 Apr 2021)

Mbifo bacon factory


----------



## biggs682 (3 Apr 2021)

A few words about Town Well .


----------



## Solocle (4 Apr 2021)

In front of the start of a singletrack trail.

The crazier thing is that I then went and rode it!


----------



## jongooligan (4 Apr 2021)

Durham coalfield mural at Sacriston pit yard.
Copy of a self portrait by Norman Cornish in case you were wondering.


----------



## JohnHughes307 (4 Apr 2021)

I don't think the NCU exists anymore, but the sign does 😃


----------



## Juan Kog (4 Apr 2021)

jongooligan said:


> View attachment 582230
> 
> Durham coalfield mural at Sacriston pit yard.
> Copy of a self portrait by Norman Cornish in case you were wondering.


Glad you told me who it was , I thought it was Jarvis Cocker


----------



## gtmet (4 Apr 2021)

.... in front of a motor torpedo boat. Gay Archer, early fifties. Also a Thames pleasure cruiser, canal longboat, motor fishing smack, RAF air-sea rescue or range control launch, and other antiquities in varying states of repair. Shirehampton boatyard.


----------



## biggs682 (5 Apr 2021)

A freshly renovated hedge row


----------



## briantrumpet (5 Apr 2021)

MBIFO a thingumajig:


----------



## dave r (6 Apr 2021)

The Village stocks at Berkswell this morning.


----------



## gtmet (7 Apr 2021)

... in front of a TV location. Oxhouse Lane end seat, Lower Failand, famous for its appearance in the ITV west country themed detective comedy 'McDonald & Dodds'. (The episode with a dodgy addiction clinic.)


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Apr 2021)

MBIFO a library that's actually open at the moment.. 👍🏼


----------



## jongooligan (9 Apr 2021)

Posted a pic of my bike in front of a mural the other day. Now here's our tandem in front of the same mural.


----------



## jongooligan (9 Apr 2021)

And continuing the theme - here's the tandem in front of another mining mural at Daisy Hill.


----------



## briantrumpet (9 Apr 2021)

MBIFO a thatched museum, In Budleigh Salterton


----------



## IaninSheffield (9 Apr 2021)

Another one I've cycled past so many times and never spotted until today. Village tapestry in Harthill. The small plaque which accompanied it was too faded for me to read (at least without my gligs on!) and I've not been able to find anything online. I _think_ it might have been a Millenium project.




​The 'bunting' was Easter eggs drawn by pupils from the village school across the road.


----------



## IaninSheffield (9 Apr 2021)

It's not often you get the chance for a MBIFO alpacas!. Also spotted a couple of the 'residents' being taken for a walk in Poulter Country Park across the road.
The farm seems to have opened fairly recently and certainly wasn't there when I passed that way last summer.


----------



## Andy in Germany (10 Apr 2021)

My bike* in front of a train with an Austrian locomotive, and Swiss coaches, in Germany.

*_Made in Nottingham_


----------



## Willd (10 Apr 2021)

A battlefield (many years ago )


----------



## gtmet (10 Apr 2021)

... a repurposed gate post. Ingst Hill.


----------



## biggs682 (11 Apr 2021)

The shadow of my bike in front of a cat sitting in the sun .


----------



## Alembicbassman (11 Apr 2021)

KHS True Temper Steel in the Steel City - Sheffield


----------



## IaninSheffield (11 Apr 2021)

For a moment, as I was propping my bike up and spotted this little stone, I thought it said 'Darth Rod'! A mini tombstone to one of the lesser know members of the clan perhaps?


----------



## tinywheels (11 Apr 2021)

in front of some plants


----------



## CharleyFarley (14 Apr 2021)

tinywheels said:


> View attachment 583432
> 
> 
> in front of some plants


I just bought a Joe Blow pump after getting fed up with a cheap one from a big box store. It's a great pump!


----------



## CharleyFarley (14 Apr 2021)

My fatty in front of a gorilla.


----------



## briantrumpet (14 Apr 2021)

MBIFO Wheeldon Hill near Earl Sterncote. I'd walked up it earlier in the afternoon.


----------



## CharleyFarley (14 Apr 2021)

My fatty in front of a large iron pipe. The pipe was to be sunk into the ground and filled with concrete as the foundation for a steel utility pole about 70 feet tall.


----------



## briantrumpet (15 Apr 2021)

Well, MBB (behind) a rustic something. You'll never guess where...


----------



## jongooligan (16 Apr 2021)

Our tandem in front of a hot metal ladle at Lydgetts junction. You wouldn't want that dropping on your toe would you?


----------



## Jenkins (16 Apr 2021)

A Russian Cannon near Ely Cathederal


----------



## Andy in Germany (17 Apr 2021)

My bike in front of the packstation that DHL sent my parcel to, instead of the one in my village.






Orange wall is part of the local DIY shop; Germany is a fine country but hasn't discovered Pastel colours in any significant way...


----------



## Alembicbassman (17 Apr 2021)

Sheffield City Centre


----------



## Willd (17 Apr 2021)

Wolston Priory (now offices)


----------



## Willd (17 Apr 2021)

Knightlow Hill, the remains of a wayside cross, site of an 800 year old tax  gathering ceremony Wroth silver. Now just off a dual carriage-way section of the A45, so I don't go past it very often 






Coventry Cathedral can be seen in the distance, with my eyes at least, not sure about the resolution on my old digital camera


----------



## dave r (20 Apr 2021)

Berkswell Windmill this morning.


----------



## tinywheels (20 Apr 2021)

out on pevensy levels


----------



## tinywheels (20 Apr 2021)

Nice day out on the brompton


----------



## Andy in Germany (20 Apr 2021)

My bike in front of a broken sign on the way to work this morning. Judging by the occasional bottle and takeaway wrapper someone has been having "fun" in a car up to this point, and now has a hefty repair bill. Hopefully.


----------



## Willd (23 Apr 2021)

A cattle grid at the top of Burton Dasset Hills. I'm surprised they don't have their own thread , I seem to have gone over loads of the blessed things lately  Apparently you can see as far as the Malverns (40 miles) on a clear day


----------



## IaninSheffield (23 Apr 2021)

Fairly recently added wooden sculpture next the Chesterfield Canal nr New Brimington


----------



## dave r (23 Apr 2021)

Willd said:


> A cattle grid at the top of Burton Dasset Hills. I'm surprised they don't have their own thread , I seem to have gone over loads of the blessed things lately  Apparently you can see as far as the Malverns (40 miles) on a clear day
> 
> View attachment 585383



Thank you for the pictures, they've reminded me of places I haven’t been for a while, you weren't far from the Herb Centre there.


----------



## biggs682 (24 Apr 2021)

A wooden tank


----------



## Mr Celine (24 Apr 2021)

Two hangliders.


----------



## TheDoctor (24 Apr 2021)

Ebike IFO the local substation, looking at 110 of the aptly-named killer volts.


----------



## gtmet (24 Apr 2021)

... in front of the government mark.


----------



## biggs682 (25 Apr 2021)

A county border marker on Turvey bridge


----------



## tinywheels (25 Apr 2021)

behind a bin and under the working station


----------



## briantrumpet (26 Apr 2021)

MBIFO Otterton wisteria


----------



## biggs682 (28 Apr 2021)

An upturned rusty funnel ?


----------



## Juan Kog (28 Apr 2021)

biggs682 said:


> An upturned rusty funnel ?
> 
> View attachment 586270


Is it a charcoal kiln .


----------



## biggs682 (28 Apr 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> Is it a charcoal kiln .


Not really sure it's been in a field for as long as i can remember seems to have a flap on the tap but otherwise top and bottom are joined


----------



## Juan Kog (28 Apr 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Not really sure it's been in a field for as long as i can remember seems to have a flap on the tap but otherwise top and bottom are joined


Not a charcoal kiln then .


----------



## biggs682 (28 Apr 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> Not a charcoal kiln then .


Next time i pass will have a better look and report back


----------



## Juan Kog (28 Apr 2021)

biggs682 said:


> An upturned rusty funnel ?
> 
> View attachment 586270


It is the wrecked and no longer useable reamains of @Drago intergalactic space craft . Which as he is unable to return to the distant planet he came from ,Planet Earth is stuck with him 😱


----------



## biggs682 (30 Apr 2021)

Mbifo a dog agility course


----------



## flake99please (30 Apr 2021)

My bike in front of a dry ski slope (Hillend).


----------



## tyred (1 May 2021)

Assorted horse-drawn farm implements


----------



## biggs682 (2 May 2021)

A giraffe in Yardley Hastings


----------



## ChangFai (3 May 2021)

My CdeF in front of a baby Heilan Coo.


----------



## figbat (3 May 2021)

My bike in front of a cricket match.


----------



## gtmet (7 May 2021)

....in front of landfill. The true nature of this pleasant grassy hill on the edge of the marshes is revealed by the methane vent pipes. About the turn of the century bulldozers were still crawling over it compacting the rubbish.


----------



## briantrumpet (8 May 2021)

MBIFO the Double Locks pub sign


----------



## PeteXXX (8 May 2021)

flake99please said:


> My bike in front of a dry ski slope (Hillend).
> View attachment 586539


Could you ride down that? 😁


----------



## PeteXXX (8 May 2021)

My CX not quite in front of a big lump of Derbyshire limestone (?) the shape of South America, on yesterday's ride along the High Peak Trail.


----------



## Mark Grant (8 May 2021)

Sundial in Enfield.


----------



## stoatsngroats (8 May 2021)

MBIFO The Cloisters, at Chichester Cathedral, taken from St Richards Walk.
(Errr... I may have strayed a little from the original thread post with this.... I’ll remove the offending image and replace if necessary....)


----------



## Sadgran12 (8 May 2021)

briantrumpet said:


> A challenge, which will get harder if and when the thread progresses.
> 
> No gates, churches, railings, water, bridges (or from any other themed threads - I'll admit I'm a prime culprit, and enjoy looking for such regular back-drops).
> 
> ...


My bike with his grandad, in india


----------



## mistyoptic (8 May 2021)

My (our) bike in front of (on the front of) the ferry from Hendaye to Hondaribbia, secured by a bungee


----------



## ChangFai (8 May 2021)

My bike in front of behind a farmer rolling the road 😉


----------



## gtmet (10 May 2021)

Rainbow, Ladies Mile.


----------



## Willd (14 May 2021)

2 large erections  Charwelton BT Tower 118m tall


----------



## Vertego (16 May 2021)

From a few years ago...MBIFO...a beach


----------



## PeteXXX (17 May 2021)

MBIFO a big rock in Derbyshire


----------



## Vertego (17 May 2021)

MBIFO...Skid Risk!!!


----------



## dave r (18 May 2021)

On my bimble this morning, Penn Lane my bike in front of a concrete block with a pond on the right.


----------



## Vertego (18 May 2021)

MBIFO...a tunnel. And, yes, there is light at the end of it!


----------



## Andy in Germany (21 May 2021)

My bike in front of a Red Cross sign encouraging people to give blood in our village today.

Unfortunately I can't in Germany, but the thought is there...


----------



## IaninSheffield (22 May 2021)

Roche Abbey, or more correctly, the remains of:




https://www.english-heritage.org.uk/visit/places/roche-abbey/history/​


----------



## tyred (22 May 2021)

Taking the train.

The 1907 "Meenglass." It was retired in 1959 when the line closed and has sat there ever since. The council gave it a tidy up a few years ago.


----------



## biggs682 (23 May 2021)

To me an artichoke is different


----------



## PeteXXX (23 May 2021)

biggs682 said:


> To me an artichoke is different
> 
> View attachment 590141


I know that pub


----------



## PeteXXX (23 May 2021)

MBIFO some tulips 🌷 in Burton Latimer on last night's ride from work..


----------



## briantrumpet (27 May 2021)

MBIFO one of the Onedin Line locations (aka Exeter Quay):







View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vK0UkIofHSE


----------



## Solocle (27 May 2021)

Trains.


----------



## briantrumpet (27 May 2021)

Vertego said:


> MBIFO...a tunnel. And, yes, there is light at the end of it!
> 
> View attachment 589428


Haha, missed this one too! One of my favourite rides from my place: two hours up, one hour home, 50 miles total. And if the ride's not worth it by itself, the view of Mont Aiguille and Trièves at the other end of the tunnel is the icing on the cake! 

Where are/were you staying?


----------



## Vertego (28 May 2021)

briantrumpet said:


> Haha, missed this one too! One of my favourite rides from my place: two hours up, one hour home, 50 miles total. And if the ride's not worth it by itself, the view of Mont Aiguille and Trièves at the other end of the tunnel is the icing on the cake!
> 
> Where are/were you staying?


We had about 10 days at Saint-Roman, in a gite just off the Route de Chatillon en Diois, in September 2018.


----------



## briantrumpet (28 May 2021)

Vertego said:


> We had about 10 days at Saint-Roman, in a gite just off the Route de Chatillon en Diois, in September 2018.



Ah yes, I think I remember you going now... feels like a lifetime ago!!


----------



## IaninSheffield (28 May 2021)

Rather sad looking cliff lift at Margate, hoping for restoration.


----------



## IaninSheffield (28 May 2021)

Those rowers must have been going at a fair stroke to beach the Hugin atop a cliff!


----------



## IaninSheffield (28 May 2021)

Neptun'es Tower, Broadstairs


----------



## Alex H (28 May 2021)

My bike in front of the highest hill in the county (on the right with the trig point)


----------



## PeteXXX (28 May 2021)

IaninSheffield said:


> Those rowers must have been going at a fair stroke to beach the Hugin atop a cliff!
> 
> View attachment 591040​


I used to live 200 yards from that!


----------



## Solocle (28 May 2021)

Three Shire Stones - meeting point of Wiltshire, Somerset, and Gloucestershire.




About to go under the M4 on the Fosse Way, but couldn't resist pushing my bike past the "no vehicles" sign to see what happened...




I was pleasantly surprised to find that Highways England had actually bothered to put a chopsticks sign up, instead of it being a case of ending up on a motorway without encountering prohibitive signage.


----------



## PeteXXX (28 May 2021)

MBIFO a row of Electric scooters outside my workplace.


----------



## dave r (29 May 2021)

My bike in front of a piece of abandoned machinery on my ride this morning.


----------



## Willd (29 May 2021)

Some funny looking sheep


----------



## Willd (29 May 2021)

Northamptonshire sentries must have been small


----------



## IaninSheffield (30 May 2021)

Willd said:


> Northamptonshire sentries must have been small
> 
> View attachment 591162


Are sure that's Northamptonshire and not Knotty Ash?


----------



## Andy in Germany (30 May 2021)

My bike in front of a local kindergarten's Corona Lockdown project, an insect hotel, and the local pastor's house.


----------



## Andy in Germany (31 May 2021)

My bike in front of a Turksh language advert about Covid-19 vaccines:






Turkish text with German Translation reads "Vaccines bring happiness"

There are a lot of these about. I don't know if that's because of our large Turkish community or of there's a greater reticence amongst the community to be vaccinated.


----------



## gtmet (2 Jun 2021)

.... a recycled railway, complete with cycling cyclists.







The Strawberry Line, not just a route, but a destination....


----------



## ChangFai (3 Jun 2021)

A Distillery ..


----------



## Brooks (3 Jun 2021)

Brixton windmill


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (4 Jun 2021)

Just came across this from 2017, HMS Queen Elizabeth in the process of leaving Rosyth for the first time.


----------



## briantrumpet (4 Jun 2021)

MBIFO arum lilies on the Exeter Canal


----------



## briantrumpet (5 Jun 2021)

MBIFO a Dartmoor farm today - South Kingwell, near Moretonhampstead:


----------



## biggs682 (6 Jun 2021)

Mbifo either wild orchids or irises found on the side of a quiet country lane this morning.


----------



## Mr Celine (7 Jun 2021)

MBIFO a blaze of colour, B6400 near Ashkirk, Selkirkshire.


----------



## BoldonLad (8 Jun 2021)

A (ruined) mill, built into a (ruined) Abbey Gatehouse - St Benet's Abbey, Norfolk


----------



## Willd (12 Jun 2021)

A giant turkey, at least it wasn't a cockerel


----------



## Willd (12 Jun 2021)

A set of stocks


----------



## dave r (12 Jun 2021)

This was an old railway cutting, heavily wooded and full of birds and other wild life, Its now been cleared.


----------



## Andy in Germany (12 Jun 2021)

dave r said:


> This was an old railway cutting, heavily wooded and full of birds and other wild life, Its now been cleared.
> 
> 
> View attachment 593446
> ...



Why was it cleared? Is the railway being rebuilt?


----------



## dave r (12 Jun 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Why was it cleared? Is the railway being rebuilt?



I thought it was part of the Kenilworth Greenway Project, but now it appears that the HS2 railway project has taken it over.

https://countryparks.warwickshire.gov.uk/kenilworthgreenway


----------



## Willd (12 Jun 2021)

Shuckburgh Hall


----------



## Andy in Germany (12 Jun 2021)

MBIFO A crucifix, of which there are quite a lot across the south of Germany.







Stone isn't a very common material though...


----------



## Vertego (13 Jun 2021)

MBIFO stuff in the garage, before it was 'tidied up'...






and afterwards...


----------



## RoMeR (13 Jun 2021)

Newstead Abbey today, no crowds as everyone's watching the football.


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Jun 2021)

My bike on front of a medieval rampart and an American pickup truck.


----------



## MichaelW2 (15 Jun 2021)

Cross posted in Bike in front of Water but the water has gone.


----------



## Alex H (15 Jun 2021)

My bike in front of St Cuthbert (carved by Tom Fiddes - one talented guy - https://tomfiddessculpture.com/about)


----------



## further (15 Jun 2021)

My bike in front of an electric hook up


----------



## Andy in Germany (15 Jun 2021)

My bike in front of part of a digger.


----------



## Andy in Germany (15 Jun 2021)

My bike in front of the AUtobahn sign to Basel (Switzerland). I've lived in Germany for two decades and it still seems impossibly exotic to be able to just drive to Switzerland.


----------



## BoldonLad (16 Jun 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> My bike in front of the AUtobahn sign to Basel (Switzerland). I've lived in Germany for two decades and* it still seems impossibly exotic to be able to just drive to Switzerland.*



Yes, it is one of the things which I so enjoy about mainland Europe, ie, the ability to just "travel", eg, once, when visiting Germany, we decided, on a whim, to drive to Prague, on another occasion, when in France, we decided to drive to Sweden to visit a friend of my wife. 

This is all made so much easier of course with free movement, virtually no borders etc.

Perhaps, it is because we live on an island?


----------



## RoMeR (16 Jun 2021)

My bike in front of a torpedo and some missiles today at Anchor Supplies in Nottingham


----------



## Oldhippy (16 Jun 2021)

Now there's a must have busy traffic accessory!


----------



## matticus (16 Jun 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> Yes, it is one of the things which I so enjoy about mainland Europe, ie, the ability to just "travel", eg, once, when visiting Germany, we decided, on a whim, to drive to Prague, on another occasion, when in France, we decided to drive to Sweden to visit a friend of my wife.
> 
> This is all made so much easier of course with free movement, virtually no borders etc.


On my first Euro tour I got impossibly excited riding through the seething metropolis of Schengen. Sadly the bridge is not too exciting, and it was pitch black, so I won't bother posting the photos I took....


----------



## biggs682 (19 Jun 2021)

A cattle grid


----------



## Willd (19 Jun 2021)

View from Nottinghamshire


----------



## Scotchlovingcylist (19 Jun 2021)

Was just passing by, honest.......


----------



## figbat (19 Jun 2021)

I stopped here for a rest and lunch. The stories they could tell. They are located just in front of the church in Islip, Oxon.


----------



## biggs682 (20 Jun 2021)

A horse mounting block hidden by my bike .


----------



## Andy in Germany (20 Jun 2021)

My bike in front of a murderous looking set of entrance defences in the Emmendingen Hochburg: this is a dining-room sized space with three of these pointing at anyone who comes through the gate; these from the side and one to the right of where I was standing; (gate to my left).






In the days of castles anyone entering there who the defenders didn't want to allow further wouldn't be as much carried out as scraped off the walls.


----------



## Hedgemonkey (20 Jun 2021)

MBIFO industrial Heritage, Pleasley Pit.


----------



## Alex H (23 Jun 2021)

My Bike in front of (ish) a UFO Monitoring Station 👽👽👽











More info HERE


----------



## Andy in Germany (23 Jun 2021)

Alex H said:


> My Bike in front of (ish) a UFO Monitoring Station 👽👽👽
> 
> View attachment 595365
> 
> ...



So, now you've seen it, do you have to call the number?


----------



## briantrumpet (23 Jun 2021)

MBIFO a rotating lych gate, at Cruwys Morchard church.


----------



## Juan Kog (24 Jun 2021)

MBIFO a sign, not sure if this is different enough.


----------



## Peugeotrider (25 Jun 2021)




----------



## Peugeotrider (25 Jun 2021)

The old cross , ardboe, northern Ireland and behind it is Lough Neagh


----------



## srj10 (26 Jun 2021)

Oor Wullie


----------



## Justified_Sinner (26 Jun 2021)

My bike in front of a standing stone - 






Top of Clent hills. Not so much of a "stone circle" as a "stone quadrilateral".


----------



## PeteXXX (26 Jun 2021)

My Boris Bike in front of Cleopatra's Needle


----------



## Toe Clip (27 Jun 2021)

Affetside Cross on Watling Street.


----------



## Andy in Germany (27 Jun 2021)

Gun embrasure Hochburg bei Emmendingen, on the edge of the Black Forest.

This is why bicycles aren't used in castle assaults.


----------



## biggs682 (27 Jun 2021)

My Koga behind a pair of spheres


----------



## Willd (27 Jun 2021)

"Secret"  access to the M6 at M1 Junction 19.


----------



## Andy in Germany (30 Jun 2021)

My bike in front of a bridge for the Karlsruhe-Basel Autobahn.


----------



## classic33 (30 Jun 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> My bike in front of a bridge for the Karlsruhe-Basel Autobahn.
> 
> View attachment 596690


Isn't it under the bridge.


----------



## Andy in Germany (1 Jul 2021)

classic33 said:


> Isn't it under the bridge.



It's both, man, just depends on your perspective...

We're such a bunch of hippies in Freiburg that even our _Autobahns _are post modern.


----------



## IaninSheffield (2 Jul 2021)

It may look like a trig point, but it's almost on the valley floor. Any suggestions?


----------



## Baldy (3 Jul 2021)

Tank trap. Although they normally come in long lines. There high enough and solid enough to stop a tank from driving over them or pushing them over.


----------



## IaninSheffield (4 Jul 2021)

Baldy said:


> Tank trap. Although they normally come in long lines. There high enough and solid enough to stop a tank from driving over them or pushing them over.


It does look like one doesn't it, but I don't think there was too much concern about Panzers rolling up the Don valley when this one was installed. However, the Iron Lady could be argued to have been somewhat responsible.


----------



## gtmet (5 Jul 2021)

in front of a pile of roadstone, but the flowers are pretty.





Flax Bourton, I decided that digging the picnic table out of the nettles was too much this time, so this was the next best thing.


----------



## gtmet (7 Jul 2021)

... my bike facing the English rural byway.









Common Lane, Easton in Gordano, a different way to Failand. Smooth surface, narrowed by vegetation. The muddy part is usually fine, but this week was slippery after rain.


----------



## Jenkins (9 Jul 2021)

The Trimley Gun - hence the name of the lane


----------



## tyred (9 Jul 2021)

One of the mile post thingies.


----------



## Andy in Germany (11 Jul 2021)

My bike in front of a happy shed and some cycleway signposts.


----------



## Andy in Germany (11 Jul 2021)

My bike out in the wilds of the upper Rhine valley, a few kilometres from the previous image:






The church will feature in the appropriate thread at some point, but the sign on the building says (in too many different fonts)
"Ehret country butchers" and advertises their main services:

Own slaughterhouse
Party service
All will be well as long as they don't mix them up.


----------



## biggs682 (11 Jul 2021)

Mbifo a Stephen Fry book is that different enough


----------



## Oldhippy (11 Jul 2021)

I think it represents wheat. Seen on today's amble through the countryside.


----------



## Baldy (11 Jul 2021)

Forget log piles, whiskey barrels are so much more.


----------



## Baldy (11 Jul 2021)

A rather dilapidated Dovecote. Dumyat in the background.


----------



## Sniper68 (11 Jul 2021)

MBIFO a vinegar pot,Wentworth,South Yorkshire.


----------



## dave r (11 Jul 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> I think it represents wheat. Seen on today's amble through the countryside.



Strange! Makes think of something else.


----------



## Oldhippy (11 Jul 2021)

What do you see?


----------



## oldwheels (11 Jul 2021)

Baldy said:


> View attachment 598555
> 
> 
> Forget log piles, whiskey barrels are so much more.


If they are ex bourbon barrels whiskey is correct but scotch has no e.


----------



## oldwheels (11 Jul 2021)

Baldy said:


> View attachment 598556
> 
> 
> A rather dilapidated Dovecote. Dumyat in the background.


Let's be pedantic in Scotland it is a doocot.


----------



## Baldy (11 Jul 2021)

Ex-bourbon barrels are used to refill with malt whiskey, so it could be spelt either way. They can't be reused in the US by law. So they're shipping over here. 

Nobody likes a pedant.


----------



## Baldy (11 Jul 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Let's be pedantic in Scotland it is a doocot.


Like I said nobody likes a pedant.


----------



## oldwheels (11 Jul 2021)

Baldy said:


> Ex-bourbon barrels are used to refill with malt whiskey, so it could be spelt either way. They can't be reused in the US by law. So they're shipping over here.
> 
> Nobody likes a pedant.


But you cannot get malt whiskey from Scotland. I spent 20 years in the whisky industry and we had our own cooperage.


----------



## dave r (11 Jul 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> What do you see?



The outline of something fundamental.


----------



## Andy in Germany (11 Jul 2021)

My bike in front of a bike...

This bike is on the step of the town hall to publicise the campaign to get people cycling: it's a state wide campaign that towns can join, and a lot do in this region.

My favourite detail is that not only are they advertising it with a bike carrying a beer crate, but they also made sure it was from the local brewery...

Here is the bike in context on the front steps of Riegel am Kaiserstuhl town hall:


----------



## tyred (11 Jul 2021)

A railway line. I think I might have missed the last train...by several decades.


----------



## Andy in Germany (11 Jul 2021)

tyred said:


> A railway line. I think I might have missed the last train...by several decades.
> View attachment 598685



Where is it? It looks like 3' gauge.


----------



## tyred (11 Jul 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Where is it? It looks like 3' gauge.


Irish narrow gauge. It's on the outskirts of Derry City where it crosses the border. 

The original line was where the cycle path is. That's actually part of few miles of line that was laid alongside belonging to a railway museum based where the old station was in the 1970s and they used to run a 1930s diesel railcar along it but it hasn't ran since about the 1990s.


----------



## Buck (11 Jul 2021)

A brief stop on yesterday’s CC Century ride


----------



## briantrumpet (14 Jul 2021)

You'll just have to imagine you're standing the other side of that gert big planter, admiring my 1975 orange Falcon. I'll admit that from this perspective, everything else in in front of the bike. Well, apart from the pigeon. It was probably frightened by the Falcon.


----------



## PeteXXX (14 Jul 2021)

MBIFO a bike in front of a fence..


----------



## stoatsngroats (15 Jul 2021)

MBIFO a Penny Farthing, outside The Stonemasons Inn, at Petworth. 
I have been considering a ride to get this image for a couple of months, and as I approached, I thought it had been removed during lockdown!
But no! There it is, and I had a 5 minute break after taking this, and headed back into Petworth to grab some antihistamine, as I was selected by a wasp who wanted to relieve its self of its stinger at 20mph having struck the bridge of my glasses!


----------



## IaninSheffield (15 Jul 2021)

stoatsngroats said:


> View attachment 599243
> 
> MBIFO a Penny Farthing, outside The Stonemasons Inn, at Petworth.
> I have been considering a ride to get this image for a couple of months, and as I approached, I thought it had been removed during lockdown!
> But no! There it is, and I had a 5 minute break after taking this, and headed back into Petworth to grab some antihistamine, as I was selected by a wasp who wanted to relieve its self of its stinger at 20mph having struck the bridge of my glasses!


'Like' for the image, not the wasp obvs


----------



## Andy in Germany (15 Jul 2021)

My bike in front of a barrier and some serious damage on the grass verge where quite a few drivers have driven around it in search of a way around the diversion while the main road is closed.

The road where the bike is standing, is a traffic free route for bikes and pedestrians, so the cars shouldn't be there at all.

What those drivers didn't know, but will have since found out, is that a few hundred metres around the corner a lot of policepersons are waiting to take their details and explain the error of their ways.

They will also hopefully be adding some points on licences and subtracting come Euros from bank accounts...


----------



## IaninSheffield (16 Jul 2021)

Saltworkers sculpture in Droitwich Spa


----------



## BoldonLad (16 Jul 2021)

Don't know if this qualifies? My bike in front of a Canal Lock


----------



## Andy in Germany (17 Jul 2021)

My bike in front of something metal. I think it's the remains of an older bridge that presumably bridged this river in the past; there's a pair of these on both ends of the new concrete bridge, but there's no explanation.


----------



## chriswoody (17 Jul 2021)

My bike in front of the ship lift at Niederfinow. From Wikipedia:

"The *Niederfinow Boat Lift* is the oldest working boat lift in Germany. It lies on the Oder-Havel Canal near Niederfinow in Brandenburg. The lift overcomes a difference in elevation of 36 metres"


----------



## Oldhippy (17 Jul 2021)

On today's ride.


----------



## Oldhippy (17 Jul 2021)

This was interesting I thought.


----------



## IaninSheffield (17 Jul 2021)

While I applaud the principle, I'm not sure about the practicality of siting a defibrillator in a rural former phone box, which serves no more than a few scattered houses.


----------



## cyberknight (17 Jul 2021)




----------



## PeteXXX (17 Jul 2021)

MBIFO and alongside a sign about not cutting the verge so bees can do bee stuff, on tonight's ride from work.


----------



## Spokesmann (18 Jul 2021)

1969 Sun Chris Barber 10 TR


----------



## Scotchlovingcylist (18 Jul 2021)

Tidal barrier Hull. Only ever seen it down once in my life.


----------



## tyred (18 Jul 2021)

Small square bales of hay, an increasingly rare sight. Nothing like the smell of freshly baled hay.


----------



## IaninSheffield (19 Jul 2021)

Interesting mosaic providing historical information about the village(s) and with the tesserae arranged to provide a detailed map.


----------



## tinywheels (20 Jul 2021)

How's about this


----------



## dave r (20 Jul 2021)

tinywheels said:


> How's about this
> View attachment 600120



I like that.


----------



## PeteXXX (21 Jul 2021)

MBIFO a man cuddling a nude statue...


----------



## hoopdriver (21 Jul 2021)

A Sense of Plaice - The Stade, at Hastings


----------



## IaninSheffield (21 Jul 2021)

The gateway for the cyclepath marks where a railway spur ran into the brewery. The sign above my bike says:


> Chains were drawn through these openings across the road to stop traffic and allow trains to cross from the brewery sidings to the gas works


----------



## tinywheels (21 Jul 2021)

OK so it's behind a table n snacks


----------



## carpiste (22 Jul 2021)

Luckily these cows were the friendly type


----------



## gtmet (22 Jul 2021)

... in front of a disused nuclear power station...







Thornbury Vale, seen from Hill.


----------



## Spokesmann (23 Jul 2021)




----------



## briantrumpet (23 Jul 2021)

MBIFO a mural in Châtillon:


----------



## Willd (23 Jul 2021)

Bottoms  I think my 20 year old Sony camera has had it, it was warm, but not quite that warm


----------



## Willd (23 Jul 2021)

A perfect stop for a jam sandwich


----------



## tyred (24 Jul 2021)

A big gun.


----------



## Mr Celine (24 Jul 2021)

MBIFO a field of flax.


----------



## briantrumpet (25 Jul 2021)

MBIFO a mountain range - this is the eastern flanc of the Vercors plateau - you'll know it if you've driven south from Grenoble along the route nationale that heads towards Gap & Sisteron.


----------



## BoldonLad (26 Jul 2021)

briantrumpet said:


> MBIFO a mountain range - this is the eastern flanc of the Vercors plateau - you'll know it if you've driven south from Grenoble along the route nationale that heads towards Gap & Sisteron.
> 
> View attachment 600907



Your photographs are making me miss my trips to France, even more!


----------



## RoMeR (26 Jul 2021)

General Cemetery, Nottingham today


----------



## Baldy (26 Jul 2021)

RoMeR said:


> General Cemetery, Nottingham today
> View attachment 601052


General Cemetery? Does he know Major Catastrophe?


----------



## PeteXXX (26 Jul 2021)

Not my bike, but a friends (and his friend) bikes at the base of the Angel of the North, yesterday, on their pedal northwards from Hamtun to John O'Groats.


----------



## PeteXXX (26 Jul 2021)

MBIFO a big iron wheel thingie where British Timken used to be in Hamtun.


----------



## RoMeR (26 Jul 2021)

Baldy said:


> General Cemetery? Does he know Major Catastrophe?


Yes, through Corporal Punishment.


----------



## briantrumpet (26 Jul 2021)

MBIFO one of those geological features that has a specific name (which I forget) where a gorge is cut between to sets of rocks sloping towards each other... anyway, this was coming back from the shops this morning...


----------



## briantrumpet (26 Jul 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> Your photographs are making me miss my trips to France, even more!



Sorry... my pleasure... de rien ! (Take your pick.) Still about five weeks to go too


----------



## gtmet (26 Jul 2021)

Aaah!






The essence of rural life, the English rural scene for the consolation of all those missing trips abroad.

Clapton-in-Gordano.


----------



## dave r (29 Jul 2021)

Just outside Meriden this morning, the entrance to the golf course, theres a path that runs up the side of the course. My bike in front of a line of large concrete lego bricks.


----------



## IaninSheffield (29 Jul 2021)

Chainsaw sculpture aside the Sheffield and South Yorkshire Navigation, Mexborough


----------



## biggs682 (30 Jul 2021)

It's what cycling makes me do smile .


----------



## briantrumpet (30 Jul 2021)

MBIFO one gert big rockfall at le Claps, near Luc-en-Diois. A great chunk of mountain slid down in 1442, and these are some of the boulders that blocked the course of the river Drôme, creating two lakes in the process. Well worth a visit, if you're passing. https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Le_Claps


----------



## briantrumpet (1 Aug 2021)

MBIFO... an apple espalier hedge... and a 6,600ft mountain... and my house (though it's not the posh one you can see behind my hoods)


----------



## BoldonLad (2 Aug 2021)

My wife's bike, infront of some "street art" at South Shields, Little Haven


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Aug 2021)

MBIFO Dewi, the dragon that guards Harlech castle. 🏴󠁧󠁢󠁷󠁬󠁳󠁿


----------



## tyred (2 Aug 2021)

Will your anchor hold in the storms of life.


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Aug 2021)

MBIFO a burnt out caravan on Ecton Lane on today's ride..


----------



## gtmet (3 Aug 2021)

... in front of ferro-concrete barge FCB 75.





Purton Hulks.




A curated collection of wrecks in mud. The schooner Sally:


----------



## BoldonLad (4 Aug 2021)

My bike infront of:

a) an outsize Rivet

b) an outside Nut

Street furniture on the site of a former Shipyard, Monkwearmouth, Sunderland, along side the River Wear, near Sunderland Galss Centre.


----------



## Scottish Scrutineer (4 Aug 2021)

Cairn William, Pitfichie Forest, Aberdeenshire


----------



## IaninSheffield (4 Aug 2021)

'A Spire for Mansfield' sculpture - https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/A_Spire_for_Mansfield


----------



## IaninSheffield (4 Aug 2021)

Didn't spot *any *toads, let alone 20!


----------



## tyred (7 Aug 2021)

I met a Heiland coo and her wean.


----------



## briantrumpet (8 Aug 2021)

MBIFO a pasture topper (and a village sign):


----------



## Oldhippy (9 Aug 2021)

Not great photos, but in front of a Thames barge


----------



## briantrumpet (9 Aug 2021)

MBIFO an old garage door with a "no parking" sign, in Saillans


----------



## tyred (9 Aug 2021)

Old Land Rovers grow in hedgerows around these parts.


----------



## JVRider (10 Aug 2021)

Anyone else love bicycling?


----------



## briantrumpet (10 Aug 2021)

MBIFO an old petrol pump still priced in francs:


----------



## JVRider (11 Aug 2021)

briantrumpet said:


> MBIFO an old petrol pump still priced in francs:
> 
> View attachment 603568


That's a nice looking bicycle, colors (or lack of) are great and a perfect match to my shirt/kit. I like those rim brakes, too.


----------



## JVRider (11 Aug 2021)

Here's a pic of the bike in front of something few have probably ever seen - so yes, something *completely* different. The Wichita State University mascot is "WuShock" and here's his face painted on a water tower on the University.







A picture of the mascot at one of the basketball games.


----------



## briantrumpet (13 Aug 2021)

MBIFO a bench carved out of a gert big lump of old tree:


----------



## JVRider (13 Aug 2021)

briantrumpet said:


> MBIFO a bench carved out of a gert big lump of old tree:
> 
> View attachment 603896


Seeing that couch/bench makes me think of Kansas. Emporia, Kansas is the home of a 205 mile gravel road race that draws over 3,000 riders from around the world, including many professional riders and teams, to compete in the scenic flint hills. It is not for the timid. So they put a couch on the course near the end of the race as an incentive to try and get people to take a break for a photo op. If you can make it to the couch, your odds of finishing are much greater. 

You can read about it: 
https://www.velonews.com/news/gravel/salsa-put-chaise-lounge-dirty-kanza-course-awesome/

Or watch one of MANY videos every year on youtube:

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F2DutEnX3l8







This next picture is a reference to George Castanza in an TV episode of Seinfeld if anyone knows what that is.





There are many places where the race is a cyclocross.


----------



## tyred (13 Aug 2021)

First time I have ever photographed my bike in front of a whiskey distillery and also first time in front of an ashtray!


----------



## biggs682 (14 Aug 2021)

Stevington wind mill


----------



## Zipp2001 (14 Aug 2021)




----------



## Andy in Germany (15 Aug 2021)

Schenkenzell, Black Forest, Apparently parking is at a premium in the area.


----------



## Gunk (15 Aug 2021)

My MTB in front of what used to be a nice green oak structure/seating area on the Phoenix trail in Thame. (sadly all the oak architecture on the trail is falling apart)


----------



## tyred (15 Aug 2021)

A wishing well. Got my feet wet trying to collect all the coins


----------



## IaninSheffield (16 Aug 2021)

Barnstaple Clock Tower


----------



## IaninSheffield (16 Aug 2021)

From one of the back lanes in Devon. We don't have so many of these in South Yorkshire.


----------



## uphillstruggler (16 Aug 2021)

A pill box on the Taunton-Bridgewater canal

lots of them on the AvonKennett canal too


----------



## Zipp2001 (17 Aug 2021)




----------



## Trickedem (17 Aug 2021)

Popped along to this newly placed plaque in Halling, Kent. A very brave man.
http://www.vconline.org.uk/thomas-j-harris-vc/4586910944


----------



## briantrumpet (20 Aug 2021)

I'm aware that my bike isn't really in front of this pretend harp and music at Vassieux-en-Vercors, but since the music is actually real music, and the harp is rather lovely, I thought it would be a shame to cover them up with some old bike.


----------



## biggs682 (21 Aug 2021)

A big log pile


----------



## Spokesmann (22 Aug 2021)

Outside my old Art College.


----------



## Oldhippy (22 Aug 2021)

Came across an Oast House.


----------



## tyred (24 Aug 2021)

In front of a boat.


----------



## biggs682 (25 Aug 2021)

Mbifo a suction excavation machine


----------



## Willd (26 Aug 2021)

M1 & M6, as we are blessed with lots of motorways around here


----------



## Peugeotrider (26 Aug 2021)

My bike in front of Moneypennys lock on the old Newry canal in county Armagh


----------



## Peugeotrider (26 Aug 2021)

tyred said:


> First time I have ever photographed my bike in front of a whiskey distillery and also first time in front of an ashtray!
> View attachment 604002


I have been up this way many times but never ventured in


----------



## tyred (26 Aug 2021)

Peugeotrider said:


> I have been up this way many times but never ventured in


I did see around once on a visit with my ex in 2010. You do get to sample the wares if I recall correctly.


----------



## Mr Celine (27 Aug 2021)

MBIFO a stud farm.


----------



## BoldonLad (27 Aug 2021)

Mr Celine said:


> MBIFO a stud farm.
> View attachment 606294



Were you just passing, or, providing a "service"


----------



## Mr Celine (27 Aug 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> Were you just passing, or, providing a "service"


Sorry for the delay in replying, I'm feeling a bit drained.


----------



## biggs682 (28 Aug 2021)

A couple of big satalite dishes


----------



## IaninSheffield (28 Aug 2021)

A while ago it was elephants; now it's bears. Bears of Sheffield.


----------



## carpiste (29 Aug 2021)

Thought I`d cheer up Mr Raleigh so took him to the fair!


----------



## biggs682 (30 Aug 2021)

A big roll of recently harvested hay / straw


----------



## Jenkins (30 Aug 2021)

I don't think much effort was put into the Great Blakenham BMX track


----------



## avecReynolds531 (31 Aug 2021)

MBIFO the clash of two light beams: sunrise & an LED (I'd left the front light on).


----------



## All uphill (3 Sep 2021)

I was surprised to find myself and my bike in the Holy City today. I thought I was in East Devon!


----------



## tyred (3 Sep 2021)

In front of a well used and well worn Massey Ferguson 65 in it's working clothes, similar to the one I learned to drive on more years ago than I care to admit...


----------



## KnittyNorah (3 Sep 2021)

MBIFO an anchor ... on the shore at Lytham, an anchor (and a similar, more damaged, smaller one on t'other side) 


and the story of the two anchors is told here:


But wait! There's more! Further along the coast, in St Annes, we find this gentleman in front of the public toilets, eyes determinedly ignoring his incongruous backdrop



As he gazes into the distance, I gaze at a plaque fixed at eye level on the stump on which he stands ... 
Remember the big anchor in Lytham? Here's the rest of the story! 


A tragedy - but just imagine finding the ship's anchor after so long!


----------



## sebinho (4 Sep 2021)

In front of herd of capivara:


----------



## KnittyNorah (4 Sep 2021)

sebinho said:


> In front of herd of capivara:



Oh wow! Are they wild or domesticated? (I remember when some got loose here in the UK and bred successfully. There was a really concerted - and eventually successful - effort to eliminate them)


----------



## sebinho (4 Sep 2021)

KnittyNorah said:


> Are they wild or domesticated?


Wild ones. There are apparently alligators in this lake too (in Brasilia) but I've never seen one.


----------



## briantrumpet (4 Sep 2021)

MBIFO one of my favourite water fountains... and yes, the water is drinkable!


----------



## tyred (5 Sep 2021)

I was going to put this in the windmill thread but it seems to me mostly proper Mills so I'll stick it here. 

It was so eerie up here today, the camera doesn't capture the mist properly but when I crested the hill just before the wind farm they all seemed to just floating above the mist. It was amazing to see and not what you'd see if you sit at home on a wet Sunday afternoon watching the Coronation Street omnibus edition


----------



## Mr Celine (6 Sep 2021)

I didn't have any to drop. 
Why not just take it home? An empty gel wrapper takes up less space than the full one the rider must have been carrying and its weight isn't going to make any measurable difference on a climb.


----------



## BrumJim (6 Sep 2021)

Mark 2F railway carriage pretending to be a classic GWR one, whilst serving as a focal point and exhibition in a cafe near Tintern Abbey.
It was an old station, hence the excuse for a railway carriage.


----------



## JVRider (6 Sep 2021)

Don't know for certain if this restaurant chain exists in anyone's particular area, but here is MBIFO the first (original) Pizza Hut. Had to look it up, but sounds like there are approximately 18,000 of these (for better or worse) in over 100 different countries. The building has been moved at various time from its original location, but is now a museum (of sorts) on the campus of Wichita State University.


----------



## tyred (9 Sep 2021)

A weird spiral-shaped tourist info thingy.


----------



## PeteXXX (10 Sep 2021)

I spy MBIFO MI5 head office.. I could feel lots of eyes upon me.... 👀


----------



## tyred (10 Sep 2021)

Big gun at the Battle of the Boyne heritage centre.


----------



## MachersMan (10 Sep 2021)

Loch Dee, Galloway forest.


----------



## Oldhippy (11 Sep 2021)

A moody cloud shot.


----------



## pjd57 (11 Sep 2021)

In front of one of the COP 26 temporary buildings going up in Glasgow.
One of many.


----------



## mikeIow (11 Sep 2021)

a rare shot……


----------



## Oldhippy (12 Sep 2021)

Cows.


----------



## tyred (13 Sep 2021)

A canal boat


----------



## Jenkins (13 Sep 2021)

A great big chicken!


----------



## tyred (14 Sep 2021)

A sculpture in the form of old railway sleepers made into a wagon shaped object.


----------



## mikeIow (15 Sep 2021)

Nice!
Are those bottles deliberately lubricating the BB for you?


----------



## Juan Kog (15 Sep 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> View attachment 608815
> 
> 
> Cows.





tyred said:


> A canal boat
> View attachment 608900


@Oldhippy and @tyred they are serious saddle bags makes my Carradice Nelson look quite puny .


----------



## tyred (15 Sep 2021)

There's a sculpture of a mermaid at the water's edge.


----------



## KnittyNorah (15 Sep 2021)

My bike in front of a massive thing in the old docks. I think it's a thing for lifting up boats/ships. 


The giant bobbins of steel rope and pulleys which could reel the rope up and down on a thingamajig that looks as if it can slide back and forth at a great height makes me think that's what it is, anyway. Maybe so the hulls can be scrubbed or repaired or something?


----------



## sebinho (17 Sep 2021)

In front of Capivaras/Capybarras again, this time on film:


----------



## tyred (17 Sep 2021)

A now out of service level crossing and station


----------



## KnittyNorah (18 Sep 2021)

My bike in front of an RAF 500lb general purpose bomb, as used 1939 - 1945. It has been deactivated and adapted to use as a collection box underneath the replica Spitfire which is at the Fairhaven Marine Lakes and Gardens in Lytham.


----------



## biggs682 (18 Sep 2021)

A Desborough dinosaur


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Sep 2021)

MBIFO a sign that needs replacing..


----------



## Oldhippy (19 Sep 2021)

Oops!


----------



## Andy in Germany (19 Sep 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 609999
> 
> 
> MBIFO a sign that needs replacing..



I think your brakes may need replacing too...


----------



## briantrumpet (19 Sep 2021)

I think I can safely say that no-one else has done a 'MBIFO a circular tumbling weir' before...






https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tumbling_Weir


----------



## Andy in Germany (19 Sep 2021)

MBIFO an Austrian Federal Railways class 1016 (Made by Siemens as the "Eurosprinter") on a Stuttgart-Zürich train.


----------



## Juan Kog (19 Sep 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 609999
> 
> 
> MBIFO a sign that needs replacing..


@Drago and his E bike strike again.


----------



## PeteXXX (20 Sep 2021)

MBIFO a sign declaring that I was the 24th person to ride past it yesterday morning..


----------



## gtmet (21 Sep 2021)

... in front of fish pens:






Chew Valley Reservoir.


----------



## gtmet (21 Sep 2021)

... in front of:
*A prospect*,
stretching to Wales.

Prospect Stile, Hinton Blewett.


----------



## Oldhippy (22 Sep 2021)

Saw this in Margate.


----------



## PeteXXX (22 Sep 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> View attachment 610418
> 
> 
> Saw this in Margate.


I used to live just behind that, on Lewis Crescent. Had a flat overlooking the sea at the front, and the theatre at the back 😁


----------



## PeteXXX (22 Sep 2021)

MBIFO a B17 Flying Fortress propeller at Sywell Aerodrome.


----------



## BoldonLad (23 Sep 2021)

Wasn't sure if this should be "My bike in front of a bridge", but, it is not a bridge, it is a sort of arch, fashioned from fallen, but, live, trees. On a path near Chedgrave, Norfolk.


----------



## stoatsngroats (25 Sep 2021)

MBIFO a Hawker Hunter, simulating a take off from Ford Airfield, West Sussex today.
Operational from 1920, and built in part by German POWs from WW1, RNAS Ford was operational during WW2. 23 people were killed when it was attacked on August 18th 1940 by the German Luftwaffe.

It has long been on my mind to cycle there, only managing this today, for the first time.


----------



## uphillstruggler (25 Sep 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> View attachment 610043
> 
> 
> MBIFO an Austrian Federal Railways class 1016 (Made by Siemens as the "Eurosprinter") on a Stuttgart-Zürich train.



it always strikes me that there are no fences - just common sense required


----------



## Oldhippy (25 Sep 2021)

The Lido sign in Margate.


----------



## Andy in Germany (25 Sep 2021)

uphillstruggler said:


> it always strikes me that there are no fences - just common sense required



That's a station, so not many fences. However, this is very much the case elsewhere. Here's my bike in front of a complete lack of fence and a new Alstholm Coradia Continental, ironically with a yellow end because the new state railway colours happen to have a yellow element:


----------



## BoldonLad (25 Sep 2021)

uphillstruggler said:


> it always strikes me that there are no fences - *just common sense required*



Yes, exactly this thought occurred to me, on a first visit to Sweden, many years ago, railway lines,,without fences!


----------



## gtmet (26 Sep 2021)

dave r said:


> A bucket full of that would do my plants no end of good.



Available retail near Oldbury on Severn: my bike in front of a dung stall.


----------



## briantrumpet (26 Sep 2021)

MBIFO a cannon and a Customs House


----------



## Saluki (26 Sep 2021)

Pics of my bike (2 different ones), in front of the sea wall at Sea Palling, Norfolk. A big sign at Long Sutton and a field of maize.
I do seem to get around a bit.


----------



## oldwheels (27 Sep 2021)

St Ninian’s Cave in Wigtownshire can be clearly seen.


----------



## pjd57 (3 Oct 2021)

Entrance to Glasgow Green on the Saltmarket


----------



## Willd (4 Oct 2021)

Infomation board about the battle of Naseby


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Oct 2021)

MBIFO some metal silhouettes outside the (ding dong, Avon calling) offices.


----------



## gtmet (6 Oct 2021)

Clevedon Transmitting station, by the Blind Yeo.
Radio 5 Live, 909 kHz.


----------



## biggs682 (7 Oct 2021)

The start or finish of Offa's dyke


----------



## IaninSheffield (7 Oct 2021)

The Penny Farthing Seat Sculpture, Toton:


----------



## IaninSheffield (8 Oct 2021)

Although I've posted a couple of photos related to the Mayflower and Pilgrim Fathers previously, I hadn't really appreciated how significant this corner of North Notts. was in contributing the pilgrims.


----------



## carpiste (9 Oct 2021)

This canal barge makes riding the tow path on the Bridgewater canal at Walton park, Sale much more welcoming  Open every day except Mondays I think it`ll be a regular stop for me


----------



## Oldhippy (9 Oct 2021)

The Medway Queen, one of the last Little Ships to survive from Dunkirk. She is still slowly being renovated one donation at a time.


----------



## Oldhippy (9 Oct 2021)




----------



## Willd (9 Oct 2021)

Lamport Hall


----------



## PeteXXX (10 Oct 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> View attachment 612691


I used to live a few hundred yards from that 😊


----------



## PeteXXX (10 Oct 2021)

My Brommie on a well lit path..


----------



## dwk789 (10 Oct 2021)

chriswoody said:


> My bike in front of the ship lift at Niederfinow. From Wikipedia:
> 
> "The *Niederfinow Boat Lift* is the oldest working boat lift in Germany. It lies on the Oder-Havel Canal near Niederfinow in Brandenburg. The lift overcomes a difference in elevation of 36 metres"
> 
> View attachment 599509


Its incredible!


----------



## gtmet (10 Oct 2021)

... in front of the new mural at Sea Mills station: something to uplift the soul, unlike the 'edgy', apocalyptic work at Montpellier station.


----------



## IaninSheffield (10 Oct 2021)

Rotherham Heart of Steel sculpture, in front of All Saints Church


----------



## tyred (10 Oct 2021)

A fancy fountain thingy in front of a castle.


----------



## gtmet (10 Oct 2021)

... in the arch at the end of the dramway, an early waggonway, Ram Hill colliery, Coalpit Heath.


----------



## Mr Celine (11 Oct 2021)

MBIFO the alleged centre of Scotland.


----------



## GM (11 Oct 2021)

From yesterday's London Ride, an air vent shaft in Pimlico...


----------



## Andy in Germany (11 Oct 2021)

Mr Celine said:


> MBIFO the alleged centre of Scotland.
> View attachment 613135



Classier than the alleged centre of my local town, that's marked with an "art installation" in the form of a giant carrot.


----------



## briantrumpet (11 Oct 2021)

MBIFO sandstone cliffs at Orcombe Point


----------



## PeteXXX (12 Oct 2021)

MBIFO a bus and brommie short cut ..


----------



## Andy in Germany (12 Oct 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 613356
> 
> 
> MBIFO a bus and brommie short cut ..



How is that supposed to work? Should it stop cars somehow but let buses through?


----------



## PeteXXX (12 Oct 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> How is that supposed to work? Should it stop cars somehow but let buses through?


If a car attempts to drive through, it'll probably fall into one of the channels and likely rip the sump off as it's too wide for it.


----------



## Andy in Germany (12 Oct 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> If a car attempts to drive through, it'll probably fall into one of the channels and likely rip the sump off as it's too wide for it.



What an excellent idea. Hopefully this also triggers with a camera showing a live feed

Reminds me of a place in Stuttgart where the tram lines run along the central reservation of a major road. At one point the road dips into two parallel tunnels and the tram lines go straight up; you'd be surprised how many drivers either mistake it for a road or think their cars can drive along railway track...


----------



## IaninSheffield (14 Oct 2021)

MBIFO a Bessemer converter:


----------



## mikeIow (15 Oct 2021)

So.....not an outstanding photo....& not exactly something 'different'.....but with a small story!

Two friends of ours only ride their chunky eBikes, & another pal who struggles with hills and distance is strongly considering getting one.
I spotted the Halfords offer to try an eBike for up to 6 hours this week, so he & I booked a couple for today, rode to the other two, & we had a play for 35 miles (well, 33 until both our bikes ran out of juice )

We realised this was the third defibrillator-inna-phone-box we'd spotted.....& given how 'going eBike' is basically an admission of getting old (I generalise, of course 😉)

So here it is: my Mystery Defib Tour, sponsored by Halfords!





_FWIW, it did confirm to me I am not quite ready for an ebike yet!_


----------



## Willd (16 Oct 2021)

A small part of Kenilworth Castle, couldn't quite get the bike in too


----------



## GeekDadZoid (17 Oct 2021)

...some Street Art, unfortunately it's already been altered by the local yoof.


----------



## gtmet (18 Oct 2021)

... in front of something different for the gardener: a fine pile of valuable topsoil, safely under lock and key.


----------



## PeteXXX (20 Oct 2021)

My bike beside a fungus thingie on this afternoon's ride.


----------



## Oldhippy (23 Oct 2021)

You don't see many in Kent these days, at least I don't.


----------



## IaninSheffield (23 Oct 2021)

Respect for the Lord Protector somewhat lacking in St Ives:




​Not sure why he's pointing at that lamp ;-)


----------



## KnittyNorah (23 Oct 2021)

IaninSheffield said:


> Not sure why he's pointing at that lamp ;-)


I thought he was pointing at the guilty conspirator who put his new hat on - one of those two grey-haired ladies sitting n the benches.


----------



## dave r (23 Oct 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> View attachment 614726
> 
> 
> You don't see many in Kent these days, at least I don't.



I ain't seen one of those for years, I was brought up in Kent and remember those dotted about, I also remember the Martello Towers as well.


----------



## PeteXXX (23 Oct 2021)

MBIFO a pumpkin.


----------



## briantrumpet (25 Oct 2021)

MBIFO a globe thingy sculpture on Exeter Quay


----------



## Low Gear Guy (25 Oct 2021)

My bike in front of the Long Man of Wilmington.


----------



## carpiste (25 Oct 2021)

This was a nice surprise to come across on todays ride on the Transpennine way at Lymm 





Lovely coffee ☕


----------



## PeteXXX (26 Oct 2021)

Me and my bike almost in front of the blood donoring van when I was about to have the 61st pint of blood sucked out of my body.


----------



## Willd (31 Oct 2021)

Some sheep bravely defending Lilbourne Castle. Norman earthwork motte and bailey fortress, founded by Robert, earl of Leicester.


----------



## Willd (31 Oct 2021)

They named a road after me, missing an apostrophe though


----------



## Sharky (31 Oct 2021)

This tree had fallen over night, completely blocking the road. I somehow managed to drag myself and the bike under the branches to the other side where the photo was taken.


----------



## gtmet (2 Nov 2021)

... in front of an advertisement....






... for Hill village combined Bonfire & Halloween Evening. Presumably Mischief Night is also included.


----------



## Willd (6 Nov 2021)

Remember remember the 6th of November, OK so I was a day late


----------



## Willd (6 Nov 2021)

The turkey has a friend 





and if you look closely enough there are turkeys in there somewhere


----------



## Willd (6 Nov 2021)

You know when a village is posh when they build a little house for a water stand-pipe


----------



## Oldhippy (7 Nov 2021)

Proving once again that some animals are rubbish at taking directions for photos.


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Nov 2021)

Alpaca's are much nosier than horses!


----------



## Oldhippy (8 Nov 2021)

They don't take artistic direction for photos either.


----------



## pjd57 (9 Nov 2021)

In front of a busy hire rack, the Clyde , a bit of bridge , beside the COP26 exclusion zone


----------



## FrothNinja (9 Nov 2021)

My bike in front of a weir.


----------



## PeteXXX (15 Nov 2021)

MBIFO a burnt out motorbike


----------



## PeteXXX (18 Nov 2021)

MBIFO a railway signal


----------



## mikeIow (19 Nov 2021)

A not-quite-so-wooly mammoth, anyone?


----------



## Sharky (20 Nov 2021)

^^^^^ Is that on a trunk road?


----------



## Fredo76 (20 Nov 2021)

My bike in front of Black Mesa.

https://www.archaeology.org/issues/249-1703/features/5301-new-mexico-pueblo-revolt


----------



## mikeIow (20 Nov 2021)

Sharky said:


> ^^^^^ Is that on a trunk road?


The view he had suggested he might need swimming trunks 🤪





It was a beautiful day for cycling yesterday!


----------



## Willd (20 Nov 2021)

T Mobile mast at Borough Hill


----------



## Willd (20 Nov 2021)

One of various reasons I dont average 20 mph  Went over 5 today  Even the Google camera van doesn't bother with this bit


----------



## Dogtrousers (21 Nov 2021)

My bike in front of a postbox wearing a multicoloured knitted hat featuring soft toys. Outwood, Surrey




A closer look


----------



## PeteXXX (23 Nov 2021)

MBIFO a Drive Through hatch. Obviously not a McD's!!


----------



## briantrumpet (25 Nov 2021)

MBIFO some play equipment in Topsham:


----------



## Blue Hills (25 Nov 2021)

Phone/book box and a bit of poetry.
Taken between lockdowns.
There's other bits of poetry slabs/slates along the same road.


----------



## briantrumpet (29 Nov 2021)

MBIFO some shrub whose stalks go a pretty colour:


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Dec 2021)

MBIFO a delivery drone thingie that was totally confused by the Road Closed sign ahead


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Dec 2021)

MBIFO Jab Central...


----------



## Willd (4 Dec 2021)

Mobile phone? mast


----------



## gtmet (6 Dec 2021)

... in front of Venus AND the moon.
Tonight should see the kind of astronomical conjunction that brings men from the East Riding on camels.





Stoke Bishop.


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Dec 2021)

MBIFO a metal horse 🐴


----------



## FrothNinja (11 Dec 2021)

briantrumpet said:


> shrub whose stalks go a pretty colour


Looks like a willow variety


----------



## FrothNinja (11 Dec 2021)

She turned me into a newt


----------



## dave r (11 Dec 2021)

FrothNinja said:


> She turned me into a newt
> View attachment 621538



Who is she?


----------



## FrothNinja (11 Dec 2021)

dave r said:


> Who is she?


One of the Pendle Witches


----------



## Blue Hills (12 Dec 2021)

FrothNinja said:


> She turned me into a newt
> View attachment 621538


snap - posted somewhere else on a photogallery before I think.


----------



## Willd (12 Dec 2021)

M69


----------



## PeteXXX (15 Dec 2021)

MBIFO the house in Bedford bought for Jesus when he returns (to Bedford!)


----------



## Blue Hills (17 Dec 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 622178
> 
> 
> MBIFO the house in Bedford bought for Jesus when he returns (to Bedford!)


ah, think I remember reading about that merry bunch - all very odd - I seem to recall also seeing pics of big posters they put up in towns (late 50s/early-mid 60s?) telling people about the return. Something to do with something being opened that would tell all?
Did you knock on the door?

(edit - anyways - we all know that in this age s/he'll announce his/her return on NACAs - s/he may even already amongst us/them.)

edit edit - for info/education/amusement of all - though pete clearly knows all about - story features a pic of one of the ads.

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-beds-bucks-herts-48540607


----------



## PeteXXX (17 Dec 2021)

Blue Hills said:


> ah, think I remember reading about that merry bunch - all very odd - I seem to recall also seeing pics of big posters they put up in towns (late 50s/early-mid 60s?) telling people about the return. Something to do with something being opened that would tell all?
> Did you knock on the door?
> 
> (edit - anyways - we all know that in this age s/he'll announce his/her return on NACAs - s/he may even already amongst us/them.)


I didn't knock as it was still quite early!


----------



## FrothNinja (17 Dec 2021)

Blue Hills said:


> all very odd


Pleasantly barking


----------



## gtmet (17 Dec 2021)

... in front of the Tower Hide, Portbury Wharf nature reserve.


----------



## biggs682 (18 Dec 2021)

Found this motley crew whilst out this morning


----------



## FrothNinja (18 Dec 2021)

biggs682 said:


> this motley crew


Done better than any others I have seen so far - no premmy baby J, still tucked away safely in Mary


----------



## FrothNinja (18 Dec 2021)

The north east entrance to Foulridge canal tunnel & some very very odd steps that go nowhere now and never appear to have in the past unless it was pre 1840s...also MBIFO a (sort of) bridge + MBIFO water


----------



## briantrumpet (19 Dec 2021)

MBIFO the bascule bridge at Exmouth Harbour:


----------



## mpemburn (19 Dec 2021)

…chicken coop!


----------



## PeteXXX (20 Dec 2021)

Especially for @Blue Hills and @Oldhippy

The mothership, or CO-OP, as we call it around here..


----------



## Blue Hills (20 Dec 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 622960
> 
> 
> Especially for @Blue Hills and @Oldhippy
> ...


Are they interfered with/vandalised/robbed much?
(I assume they can't fight back)


----------



## PeteXXX (20 Dec 2021)

Blue Hills said:


> Are they interfered with/vandalised/robbed much?
> (I assume they can't fight back)


I'm not sure. I assume they don't have death rays, flame throwers or 50,000 volt stun guns, but they can't be opened unless you have the app/order details etc

They seem to fare better than the E Scooters, though!!


----------



## nomisp (20 Dec 2021)

what happens if they fall on their sides or back , do they just continue to move much like an upsidedown tortoise/


----------



## PeteXXX (21 Dec 2021)

MBIFO an E Scooter.. No idea how far the rider flew!! 😂


----------



## biggs682 (21 Dec 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 622960
> 
> 
> Especially for @Blue Hills and @Oldhippy
> ...


These make me laugh when they approach a zebra crossing


----------



## PeteXXX (22 Dec 2021)

MBIFO my Brussels that are strapped onto my rucksack.

My bike is also in front of the new shower drip strip that's cable tied to the cross bar.. 👍


----------



## FrothNinja (22 Dec 2021)

My bike in front of a Pendle (& a gate)


----------



## briantrumpet (26 Dec 2021)

MBIFO a kind of catamaran canoe today:


----------



## briantrumpet (28 Dec 2021)

MBIFO some boats at Budleigh Salterton. Excellent riding skills exhibited: no hands or feet


----------



## biggs682 (30 Dec 2021)

Some lights around a tree


----------



## uphillstruggler (30 Dec 2021)

nomisp said:


> what happens if they fall on their sides or back , do they just continue to move much like an upsidedown tortoise/



we had them round our way, one had a broken wheel so we called them, the technician at the other end already knew and had sent someone to sort it out (very quickly as it happened)


----------



## uphillstruggler (30 Dec 2021)

On the wall outside Ivinghoe Church


----------



## Willd (31 Dec 2021)

Princethorpe College


----------



## IaninSheffield (31 Dec 2021)

A decorated Christmas tree hay stack?


----------



## FrothNinja (31 Dec 2021)

My bike behind a lemon chip ice cream and in front of a picnic bench and a Pendle in summer


----------



## Oldhippy (1 Jan 2022)

I like these and always take a picture of them when seen.


----------



## plantfit (1 Jan 2022)

My Ladies Humber sports at the side of a wooden hare on our shared cycle/foot path


----------



## Oldhippy (2 Jan 2022)

In Faversham town square today.


----------



## briantrumpet (5 Jan 2022)

MBIFO a double lock (and various other things)...


----------



## FrothNinja (5 Jan 2022)

briantrumpet said:


> MBIFO a double lock (and various other things)...
> 
> View attachment 625138


Its "down lock" the panacea for "lock down"!!!


----------



## FrothNinja (5 Jan 2022)

Taking stock in Downham - aka Ducky Village (because people come specifically to visit the ducks...and because 'Born and Bred' was filmed there)


----------



## mickle (6 Jan 2022)




----------



## briantrumpet (9 Jan 2022)

MBIFO pheasants


----------



## FrothNinja (9 Jan 2022)

briantrumpet said:


> MBIFO pheasants
> 
> View attachment 625621


A pheasants revolt?


----------



## briantrumpet (9 Jan 2022)

FrothNinja said:


> A pheasants revolt?



They were just hanging out together.


----------



## Jenkins (9 Jan 2022)

The THV Alert moored up in Ipswich Marina


----------



## Trickedem (9 Jan 2022)

my bike in front of an old IFOR badged Sultan CVRT on Lydd ranges


----------



## IaninSheffield (11 Jan 2022)

Steelhenge - Centenary Riverside Nature Park, Rotherham


----------



## Vertego (12 Jan 2022)

briantrumpet said:


> MBIFO one of the 'tunnels' (actually this is just an arch) carved out of the rockface at Combe Laval. Come here sometime before you die.
> 
> View attachment 538878


Or come here when you come to Die?


----------



## briantrumpet (12 Jan 2022)

Vertego said:


> Or come here when you come to Die?



Yes. Die in France.


----------



## PeteXXX (13 Jan 2022)

MBIFO a very bright concrete barrier.


----------



## Oldhippy (13 Jan 2022)

You can probably see that from space!


----------



## Vertego (13 Jan 2022)

briantrumpet said:


> You'll just have to imagine you're standing the other side of that gert big planter, admiring my 1975 orange Falcon. I'll admit that from this perspective, everything else in in front of the bike. Well, apart from the pigeon. It was probably frightened by the Falcon.
> 
> View attachment 599133


Perhaps 'MBIFO a market'? Die?


----------



## Vertego (13 Jan 2022)

MBIFO...the Jailhouse at the Hinds Head, Aldermaston, Berkshire.






Here it is before the door was replaced, taaken by me (without MBIFO but it was leant up against the fence)...






A little history from https://www.hindsheadaldermaston.co.uk/history

_"At the back of the building you’ll find a small, grade-II listed jailhouse, made of red brick with a domed roof. This building was last used in 1865 to house a customer who had drunk too much. Unhappily, he lit a fire to keep warm and burned to death – after which it was never used again."_


----------



## uphillstruggler (13 Jan 2022)

We’ve got concrete cows and dinosaurs, we now have wooden sheep


----------



## briantrumpet (13 Jan 2022)

Vertego said:


> Perhaps 'MBIFO a market'? Die?



Yes, Die. All being well, now Macron has relented, I'll be there on 18 Feb.


----------



## Vertego (13 Jan 2022)

briantrumpet said:


> Yes, Die. All being well, now Macron has relented, I'll be there on 18 Feb.


I should be so lucky! 

Plus I have to renew my passport before I can go anywhere, now that you have to have 6 months left on it.


----------



## briantrumpet (15 Jan 2022)

Vertego said:


> I should be so lucky!
> 
> Plus I have to renew my passport before I can go anywhere, now that you have to have 6 months left on it.



Yes, I'm going to lose even more than 6 months off my passport, as it was issued a few months before the old one was due to expire, so had those months added onto the new one, but for some annoying reason, the effective expiry date will be 10 years after the _issue_ of the passport, not the expiry date as stated on the passport. Grrr. 

One to check carefully, as people have be turned back at passport control, thinking that they were outside of the final 6 months, when they weren't, according to the new rules.


----------



## Oldhippy (16 Jan 2022)

Does an ocean going tanker count?


----------



## Oldhippy (16 Jan 2022)




----------



## IaninSheffield (18 Jan 2022)

Catcliffe glass cone - https://www.atlasobscura.com/places/catcliffe-glass-cone



> The Catcliffe Glass Cone is a glass cone in the village of Catcliffe in South Yorkshire, England. It is the oldest surviving structure of its type in Western Europe, and it is a Grade I listed building and Scheduled Ancient Monument. Only three other glass cones survive in the United Kingdom; at Lemington, Wordsley and Alloa.


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Catcliffe_Glass_Cone​


----------



## Blue Hills (19 Jan 2022)

Only had two panniers with me.


----------



## briantrumpet (23 Jan 2022)

MBAMIFO a heifer that had escaped. The good deed of the day was to pop her into a safe field and to get a nearby householder to alert the farmer, so he could put her back in the right field with her friends.


----------



## Willd (23 Jan 2022)

Information board about the battle of Edge Hill exhibition in Radway church


----------



## Willd (23 Jan 2022)

A Library


----------



## dave r (24 Jan 2022)

Stretton Under Fosse on this mornings bimble.


----------



## briantrumpet (24 Jan 2022)

MBIFO a posh cattle grid.


----------



## srj10 (25 Jan 2022)

New artwork installed at Greenock waterfront as part of the regeneration in partnership with Sustrans amongst others.


----------



## Oldhippy (25 Jan 2022)

Are you a giant or are they small sculptures? 😁


----------



## PeteXXX (25 Jan 2022)

MBIFO a bit of an Audi.. I wonder what happened to the rest of it? 🤔


----------



## FrothNinja (25 Jan 2022)

MBIFO of a Victorian (circa) initialled stone water tank


----------



## briantrumpet (28 Jan 2022)

srj10 said:


> New artwork installed at Greenock waterfront as part of the regeneration in partnership with Sustrans amongst others.
> View attachment 628126
> 
> 
> View attachment 628127


Arghh... the Y is back to front! My eyes!!!


----------



## oldwheels (28 Jan 2022)

Near Scone. There is no ferry now.


----------



## Willd (29 Jan 2022)

Camouflaged bike  at a WWII Observer Post


----------



## briantrumpet (30 Jan 2022)

MBIFO the swing bridge over the Exeter Ship Canal - recently completely renovated.


----------



## FrothNinja (30 Jan 2022)

Couple of MBIFOs here but in this case there is something really quite odd - I wonder if it's for some subterranean hedge dwelling folk


----------



## Oldhippy (2 Feb 2022)




----------



## briantrumpet (3 Feb 2022)

MBIFO a floating tree....


----------



## IaninSheffield (4 Feb 2022)

Ventiford Basin on the long abandoned Stover Canal:


----------



## dave r (5 Feb 2022)

From my ride this morning, my bike in front of a large carved stone block on Ansley village green.






https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1888697


----------



## briantrumpet (5 Feb 2022)

MBIFO snowdrops


----------



## briantrumpet (7 Feb 2022)

MBIFO seagulls


----------



## avecReynolds531 (9 Feb 2022)

...leaning trees with a leaning cross, snowdrops & shadows in morning sunshine...


----------



## wheresthetorch (9 Feb 2022)

MBIFO . . . a sign!


----------



## mikeIow (9 Feb 2022)

MBIFO…..a celebration of historic important 🤪


----------



## Dogtrousers (10 Feb 2022)

wheresthetorch said:


> MBIFO . . . a sign!







You can't park your bike there. That's the Vicar's parking space!


----------



## wheresthetorch (10 Feb 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> View attachment 630382
> 
> You can't park your bike there. That's the Vicar's parking space!


I'm her curate, so she lets me! 😊


----------



## KnittyNorah (10 Feb 2022)

If you buy leeks, there's a good chance they come from round where I was today; there are hundreds of acres of leeks either side of the road for miles and miles!

My bike in front of a field of leeks.


----------



## Willd (12 Feb 2022)

Lots of snow-drops today too and a few daffodils , plus ignorant gits dumping all kinds of rubbish


----------



## avecReynolds531 (12 Feb 2022)

...Vintage road signage & bike...


----------



## gtmet (14 Feb 2022)

Very Different ...


----------



## FrothNinja (15 Feb 2022)

gtmet said:


> Very Different ...
> 
> 
> View attachment 631039


Hope you weren't too clapped out when you arrived


----------



## briantrumpet (15 Feb 2022)

MBIFO a Jurassic Coast info board at Orcombe Point, Exmouth. Didn't realise that this was the oldest part of it.


----------



## woodbutchmaster (18 Feb 2022)

Mbifo......a broken "twig" ?


----------



## mikeIow (18 Feb 2022)

Living dangerously with the risk of splinters there 🤣
Another victim of Storm Eunice 👀


----------



## woodbutchmaster (18 Feb 2022)

mikeIow said:


> Living dangerously with the risk of splinters there 🤣
> Another victim of Storm Eunice 👀


Ha-ha yes, splinters overload. definitely nothing to do with storm Eunice because l am in SW France in L' Occitane region 😄


----------



## briantrumpet (20 Feb 2022)

MBIFO the metal sculptures on the roundabout at Recoubeau:


----------



## briantrumpet (21 Feb 2022)

As it's grey and miserable here today, you might as well have a photo from yesterday of my bike in front of a fire hydrant.


----------



## briantrumpet (22 Feb 2022)

MBIFO the only way for the road to get through to the top part of the valley - through that gap in the rocks.


----------



## Dogtrousers (23 Feb 2022)

MBIFO a model of the Chappe Telegraph. French semaphore sytstem, the worlds first national telecommunication network.




Fans of my water bottles will spot that this is a really old photo. I lost that white bottle some time ago.


----------



## avecReynolds531 (23 Feb 2022)

One of the better climbs in this part of the world starts with this corner. Not one of the famous 21 on the way to Alp d'Huez, but plenty steep with a camber & road surface that requires care.


----------



## briantrumpet (23 Feb 2022)

MBIFO a butterfly farm:


----------



## briantrumpet (24 Feb 2022)

MBIFO people tending vines at Ponet:


----------



## IaninSheffield (25 Feb 2022)

MBIFO The Bandstand, Roundhay Park, Leeds.




Not sure how Bruce Springsteen fitted the whole of the E-Street Band in there back in the 80s 🤔


----------



## robjh (25 Feb 2022)

in front of a Belgian 'convenience'


----------



## FrothNinja (26 Feb 2022)

MBIFO a sunset that I can actually see - weather not conducive of late


----------



## briantrumpet (26 Feb 2022)

MBIFO an école communale laïque


----------



## briantrumpet (27 Feb 2022)

robjh said:


> in front of a Belgian 'convenience'
> View attachment 632721



That's just taking the pissoir.


----------



## KnittyNorah (27 Feb 2022)

MBIFO ...
A Fairy Garden.





It's a little bit of track, surfaced with wood chippings, bordered with posts and rope. It's on the East of the Guild wheel on the north side of Cottam Way where the Wheel crosses it.
It's a community thing and there's something real in flower there almost all year as well as loads of fascinating things for little children - and dafties like me! - to look out for! A couple of stumps that have been transformed into full-on 'Fairy Cottages' - with tiny furniture on a balcony etc. There are toadstools, fairy people, windmills, fairy doors, an insect house, wind chimes, - all quite delightful. Certainly well worth a few minutes if you're out with young children, I understand many littlies plead to go out for a walk so they can visit the fairies ...


----------



## briantrumpet (27 Feb 2022)

"Darling, do you think this wine has a find of, well, metallic flavour?"


----------



## Willd (27 Feb 2022)

A castle 







really a ventilation shaft in a railway tunnel at Kilsby.


----------



## Willd (27 Feb 2022)

A real castle


----------



## Chap sur le velo (27 Feb 2022)

Love day for a trip to the Olympic white water course.


----------



## Fredo76 (28 Feb 2022)

MBIFO a different rock!


----------



## Willd (28 Feb 2022)

Some snowdrops under a signpost on cycle route 50, wherever that goes


----------



## Willd (28 Feb 2022)

The reason why my bike desperately needs a wash


----------



## Vertego (28 Feb 2022)

briantrumpet said:


> "Darling, do you think this wine has a find of, well, metallic flavour?"
> 
> View attachment 633077


I do love these roundabout sculptures.


----------



## briantrumpet (1 Mar 2022)

Vertego said:


> I do love these roundabout sculptures.



Yes, they are really good. There are a few more along the D93 - I'll photograph some more later in the year... should be back at Easter, for starters.

Here's another on the same roundabout... not a bad backdrop... 6,600ft of limestone


----------



## FrothNinja (1 Mar 2022)

Willd said:


> The reason why my bike desperately needs a wash
> 
> View attachment 633261


I thought you were going for the face in the road!


----------



## Toe Clip (3 Mar 2022)

In front of The Tottington Dungeon


----------



## gtmet (3 Mar 2022)

... in front of a Grecian urn, portico with ionic columns and orangery.






Blaise Castle House.


----------



## FrothNinja (4 Mar 2022)

gtmet said:


> Grecian urn


I'm sure there is a joke in that


----------



## FrothNinja (4 Mar 2022)

MBIFO of Toad's mobile home (which looks fairly immobile)


----------



## Willd (5 Mar 2022)

Battlefield, on Monday 22 August 1485 at least History


----------



## pjd57 (5 Mar 2022)

Not really my bike. I only hired it. Great service from this shop.


----------



## biggs682 (10 Mar 2022)

Not often you see a stone circle.


http://rhyl-life.blogspot.com/2009/02/stones.html?m=1


----------



## IaninSheffield (10 Mar 2022)

Not often you see an aircraft in a primary school playground:



Converted into a multi-use facility by the school. What a wonderfully stimulating idea.


----------



## gtmet (11 Mar 2022)

... in front of brand new flood defences. Another metre of freeboard for Severnside.






Severn Beach.


----------



## Sallar55 (11 Mar 2022)

An old car. What did Ford say about them, any colour as long as its black. This one makes a change


----------



## Jenkins (12 Mar 2022)

Border Force patrol vessel Vigilant




And Dutch minesweeper HNLMS Willemstad




Both mored up in Ipswich Marina


----------



## IaninSheffield (13 Mar 2022)

'Demeter' sculpture, Clowne:


----------



## FrothNinja (13 Mar 2022)

Sallar55 said:


> ny colour as long as its black


That was the Model T when it first came out. He changed his mind as soon as he realised there was coin to be had for different colours (or should I say colors in this context).


----------



## dave r (14 Mar 2022)

Outside Monks Kirby on todays ride.


----------



## Sallar55 (14 Mar 2022)

Model T Ford colours, they had a few colours at start of production. As the factory started to reduce costs with industrial innovation Mr Ford found that having one colour suited the 95% of customers who just wanted an affordable means of transport and dropped colour options to speed up production and help reduce costs.


----------



## briantrumpet (15 Mar 2022)

MBIFO a coffee cellar yesterday:


----------



## biggs682 (17 Mar 2022)

An advertisement for a duck race 
.


----------



## gtmet (17 Mar 2022)

... facing the urbanisation front line. Plantforce leading the charge.






Youngwood Lane end, Chelvey


----------



## briantrumpet (18 Mar 2022)

MBIFO the house that used to belong to the historian W.G.Hoskins... the magnolia is the bonus.


----------



## tyred (19 Mar 2022)

A phone box repurposed as an honesty box.


----------



## Willd (20 Mar 2022)

WW II remnant, on the edge of what was Long Lawford Aerodrome


----------



## briantrumpet (20 Mar 2022)

MBIFO an old cider press


----------



## briantrumpet (21 Mar 2022)

MBIFO a groyne (at Sidmouth)


----------



## FrothNinja (25 Mar 2022)

Bikes in stock now


----------



## briantrumpet (25 Mar 2022)

MBIFO a repurposed phone box:


----------



## IaninSheffield (25 Mar 2022)

"Take your bike, sir?"
At Tittesworth Water Visitor Centre


----------



## IaninSheffield (25 Mar 2022)

That someone would take the time and trouble to carve this impressive work on such a quiet, out of the way lane is one of the real joys of cycling in the UK IMHO.


----------



## RoMeR (27 Mar 2022)

General Cemetery, Nottingham


----------



## Spokesmann (27 Mar 2022)

1964 Carlton Flyer leaning against a flag pole, here in Plymouth.


----------



## FrothNinja (28 Mar 2022)

Spokesmann said:


> View attachment 637264
> 
> 1964 Carlton Flyer leaning against a flag pole, here in Plymouth.


Love the light in that pic - sunset?


----------



## briantrumpet (28 Mar 2022)

MBIFO an 18th-century door:


----------



## Spokesmann (29 Mar 2022)

FrothNinja said:


> Love the light in that pic - sunset?


Very early morning


----------



## Spokesmann (29 Mar 2022)

Plym Valley Railway line, crossing at Plym Woods. Near Plymouth.


----------



## Andy in Germany (29 Mar 2022)

My bike in front of a GPO telephone box, which is pretty unusual in the Rhine valley...






Taken from the back of the phone box because the other direction was even worse...


----------



## Sallar55 (1 Apr 2022)

Penicillin, this person was a game changer


----------



## gtmet (3 Apr 2022)

... in front of landing lights.




The Duke of Beaufort's airstrip, Badminton.
Looking the other way, across the road, more recognisable lamps.


----------



## FrothNinja (3 Apr 2022)

MBIFO the two retainers from a WWII home guard roadblock. There was a pillbox (see, or don't, MBIFO something misssing) very close too.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (4 Apr 2022)

The Mid Calder Coo.


----------



## briantrumpet (5 Apr 2022)

I stopped for a selfie today. Think I might go back to the more usual cycling kit tomorrow.


----------



## briantrumpet (6 Apr 2022)

I think I might have done this pretend wine press from the other side... bt it's pretty enough to warrant a repeat, if so...


----------



## briantrumpet (7 Apr 2022)

MBIFO a bank of primroses and violets. (In case you're wondering, I'd just bought the shovel at the local garden centre.)


----------



## briantrumpet (8 Apr 2022)

Not sure whether to go with the _chariot bleu_ or the piano...


----------



## Andy in Germany (8 Apr 2022)

briantrumpet said:


> Not sure whether to go with the _chariot bleu_ or the piano...
> 
> View attachment 639048



Put the piano in the cart. Simples.


----------



## IaninSheffield (8 Apr 2022)

I'm happy to be corrected, but I think this may be the first 'Trysting Tree' to get a mention in this thread?
The Robin Hood Trysting Tree between Todwick and Kiveton Park:




​This is a scant four miles from home and I must have passed it countless times without being aware it was there. It's just a few short yards from the road which runs behind the hedge in the background.


----------



## FrothNinja (9 Apr 2022)

A shy old milestone with its own bespoke niche in life.


----------



## briantrumpet (9 Apr 2022)

MBIFO the 1000m ridge I'd just walked along.


----------



## Oldhippy (10 Apr 2022)

A real money collecting Toll gate on my ride today.


----------



## briantrumpet (10 Apr 2022)

Another of the rusty sculptures on roundabouts in the Drôme, this one at Saillans. Apparently, the bloke who does them used to produce sheep's milk cheese in the Ardeche, but he's given that up now and just does these sculptures. They are really good.


----------



## FrothNinja (10 Apr 2022)

MBIFO a phone box with a working phone in it - also does email and text


----------



## briantrumpet (12 Apr 2022)

MBIFO a water thing that at the best of times only had a few drops coming out of it ('Pennes le Sec' is called 'dry' for a very good reason), and now they've stopped the end of the pipe completely.


----------



## briantrumpet (13 Apr 2022)

MBIFO a cherry tree in a pot.


----------



## briantrumpet (14 Apr 2022)

Do you really care that there's an empty fountain with bears behind my bike?


----------



## FrothNinja (14 Apr 2022)

briantrumpet said:


> Do you really care that there's an empty fountain with bears behind my bike?
> 
> View attachment 640041


A crème brûlée? Yum


----------



## briantrumpet (14 Apr 2022)

FrothNinja said:


> A crème brûlée? Yum



No, flan (said with a French accent): basically glazed egg custard - great cycling food, and good value for the fill-you-up quotient. Chocolate flan is good too, if they have it.


----------



## briantrumpet (14 Apr 2022)

briantrumpet said:


> No, flan (said with a French accent): basically glazed egg custard - great cycling food, and good value for the fill-you-up quotient. Chocolate flan is good too, if they have it.


I make it sound like crème brûlée, but this is more of a set, jelly-like custard, and the glaze ain't bruléed. And it's in pastry.


----------



## FrothNinja (14 Apr 2022)

briantrumpet said:


> I make it sound like crème brûlée, but this is more of a set, jelly-like custard, and the glaze ain't bruléed. And it's in pastry.


Still sounds yum - a super duper egg custard tart.


----------



## briantrumpet (15 Apr 2022)

MBIFO a 2341m mountain (and a chapel)


----------



## Willd (15 Apr 2022)

A pig


----------



## Willd (15 Apr 2022)

A sheep 






ps. don't tell them about the farm shop


----------



## briantrumpet (16 Apr 2022)

MBIFO the 300-year-old wisteria in Crest, now getting its act in order, after the snow of a fortnight ago...


----------



## briantrumpet (17 Apr 2022)

Riding up a 500m ascent to the start of a 600m walking climb might have been a slightly silly thing to do, but at least I parked the bike against a pretty information board.


----------



## Willd (17 Apr 2022)

Information board at Eyebrook Reservoir


----------



## Sallar55 (17 Apr 2022)

The Romans decided to stop here and build a wall.


----------



## cycling_eejit (18 Apr 2022)

In front of a statue of Jesus' mam.


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 Apr 2022)

My bike in front of a signal box, possibly, in Freiburg.


----------



## FrothNinja (23 Apr 2022)

MBIFO an out of focus blob. Having said that if were the other side of the blob, the bike would be behind it.
I have tried looking at the pic with my glasses off to see if it would go into focus


----------



## Oldhippy (24 Apr 2022)

Saw this outside Lidl picking up bread.


----------



## Andy in Germany (24 Apr 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> View attachment 641590
> Saw this outside Lidl picking up bread.
> View attachment 641591




Very nice.

Clever too, my bike can't pick up bread without me riding it.


----------



## Willd (24 Apr 2022)

Offroading today


----------



## Willd (24 Apr 2022)

25 mm slicks aren't much good on gravel


----------



## FrothNinja (24 Apr 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> View attachment 641590
> Saw this outside Lidl picking up bread.
> View attachment 641591



Those bars and the stands were twisting my melon for bit - post ride Duvel Tripel Hop may have helped too


----------



## RoMeR (24 Apr 2022)

Sky Mirror opposite Nottingham Playhouse today.


----------



## briantrumpet (25 Apr 2022)

MBIFO the pointy thing at Orcombe Point, Exmouth


----------



## Andy in Germany (25 Apr 2022)

briantrumpet said:


> MBIFO the pointy thing at Orcombe Point, Exmouth
> 
> View attachment 641812



My dad used to try and convince me they were to deter paratroopers.


----------



## briantrumpet (29 Apr 2022)

MBIFOOSR


----------



## Vertego (29 Apr 2022)

Which is the work of the Devil!


----------



## tyred (29 Apr 2022)

A stag's head. There is actually a 100W filament bulb in that lantern. How quaint. 




For younger viewers, that's what we used before LEDs and global warming.


----------



## Dogtrousers (30 Apr 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> My dad used to try and convince me they were to deter paratroopers.



What is it really?


----------



## Andy in Germany (30 Apr 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> What is it really?



You mean it _isn't_ to deter paratroopers?


----------



## Oldhippy (30 Apr 2022)

The Royal Engineers Museum in Chatham today.


----------



## Oldhippy (30 Apr 2022)

Not everyday I see a nesting Swan.


----------



## Sallar55 (1 May 2022)

Street art, the Spanish have a talent for the unusual.


----------



## Zipp2001 (1 May 2022)

Shopping for some speed.


----------



## Oldhippy (2 May 2022)

With thanks to the staff of Hawkinge Battle of Britain museum who escorted me around letting me take photos of my bike in front of.


----------



## Sallar55 (3 May 2022)

Old grain stores, the stone blocks stopped the rodents climbing in.


----------



## Sallar55 (4 May 2022)

On the road up to the Puerto, and we see this.


----------



## FrothNinja (4 May 2022)

Sallar55 said:


> On the road up to the Puerto, and we see this.
> 
> View attachment 643085



Snow plough?


----------



## Sallar55 (4 May 2022)

Not quite, its a machine that prepares the piste ( ski runs)


----------



## dave r (5 May 2022)

The Climb through the Bluebell Woods at Purley Chase this morning.


----------



## Sallar55 (5 May 2022)

The weather is looking good, going for this.


----------



## PeteXXX (5 May 2022)

The Knife Angel Hamtun town centre.

The 27' high statue is made from more than 100,000 weapons and blades seized by the England and Wales' 43 police forces.


----------



## dave r (7 May 2022)

Hatton Locks this morning and my Eastway in front of the top lock.


----------



## briantrumpet (7 May 2022)

MBIFO a vintage Bentley, which brought the bride whose procession I played for a few minutes earlier.


----------



## Oldhippy (7 May 2022)

The Listening Ear on NCN 2. Used to hear enemy aircraft approaching across the Channel.


----------



## mikeIow (7 May 2022)

MBIFO a modestly named residence 🤣


----------



## Willd (8 May 2022)

A very long centipede


----------



## IaninSheffield (8 May 2022)

Hayfield sheep wash:


----------



## Scotchlovingcylist (9 May 2022)

I couldn't even tell you what my bike was in front of today except its used to ferry people to spurn point and then back down to the visitors centre. I remember riding it as a kid, glad it's still going.
Q plate suggests something built and pieced together, hopefully someone more informed will shed some light.
EDIT: Quick Google suggests it's a unimog.


----------



## Oldhippy (9 May 2022)

It is a military vehicle definitely and looks German or Dutch perhaps? It would make a fabulous live in vehicle though.


----------



## Andy in Germany (9 May 2022)

speedfreak said:


> I couldn't even tell you what my bike was in front of today except its used to ferry people to spurn point and then back down to the visitors centre. I remember riding it as a kid, glad it's still going.
> Q plate suggests something built and pieced together, hopefully someone more informed will shed some light.
> EDIT: Quick Google suggests it's a unimog.
> View attachment 643942



It's a Unimog; they're made by Mercedes and are popular with the military and anyone else who has to drive in unusual conditions. I think they were originally produced to bridge the gap between a tractor and a truck as German farmers sometimes have to drive a long way on roads.

This is a fairly old version, newer ones are vaguely streamlined for some reason.


----------



## Sallar55 (9 May 2022)

Entering the land of giants


----------



## briantrumpet (9 May 2022)

Well, actually in a pothole big enough to stand my bike up in at a rather jaunty angle. Just as well they've marked it on the hedge, or the repair team might not have noticed it.


----------



## lazybloke (14 May 2022)

My bike on safari


----------



## Oldhippy (14 May 2022)




----------



## Willd (14 May 2022)

A nod to Ansley's mining heritage


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 May 2022)

Willd said:


> A nod to Ansley's mining heritage
> 
> View attachment 644750



Lovely pic.

I'm suddenly struck by the irony that I spent a lot of my early childhood in mining communities, yet my kids probably wouldn't know a winding tower if they saw it.


----------



## BoldonLad (14 May 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Lovely pic.
> 
> I'm suddenly struck by the irony that I spent a lot of my early childhood in mining communities, yet my kids probably wouldn't know a winding tower if they saw it.



A variation on that theme. We live in an (ex) mining area. I took my two grandsons (then age 9 and 10), to Beamish Museum, where they have a coal seam exhibit. Grandsons listened carefully, but, could not quite grasp that we used to burn “stones”, to keep warm.


----------



## dave r (14 May 2022)

Willd said:


> A nod to Ansley's mining heritage
> 
> View attachment 644750




I cycle that island regular and often, I've never thought to get a picture.


----------



## FrothNinja (14 May 2022)

A truly surreal sight this arvo - other pics show the sign near the recumbent plushy


----------



## gtmet (15 May 2022)

BoldonLad said:


> A variation on that theme. We live in an (ex) mining area. I took my two grandsons (then age 9 and 10), to Beamish Museum, where they have a coal seam exhibit. Grandsons listened carefully, but, could not quite grasp that we used to burn “stones”, to keep warm.



The young have it easy, but only the very young. Our children, now in their thirties, vividly remember the inconvenience of their grandparents coal burning house, the dust, the inconvenience, the icy blasts away from the fire....


----------



## Sallar55 (15 May 2022)

Easy way up for a walk, bikes are at other end.


----------



## tyred (15 May 2022)

In front of Shetland Ponies (or some other miniature equines)


----------



## BoldonLad (15 May 2022)

gtmet said:


> The young have it easy, but only the very young. Our children, now in their thirties, vividly remember the inconvenience of their grandparents coal burning house, the dust, the inconvenience, the icy blasts away from the fire....



Oh yes, as a 75yo, I remember all the “joys” of heating in one room only, ice on the inside of windows etc etc


----------



## Andy in Germany (15 May 2022)

BoldonLad said:


> Oh yes, as a 75yo, I remember all the “joys” of heating in one room only, ice on the inside of windows etc etc



I'm a fair bit less than that but I can remember that too, having been a small sprog in the NE. 

Also; Mould.

On the other hand, my daughter was absolutely fascinated when I described my memories of coal deliveries by the bag, on a truck with a scales hanging off the back. I would have been about three at the time.


----------



## dave r (15 May 2022)

BoldonLad said:


> Oh yes, as a 75yo, I remember all the “joys” of heating in one room only, ice on the inside of windows etc etc



I remember that as well, also the front room being the best room, only used Xmas and special occasions.


----------



## Juan Kog (15 May 2022)

dave r said:


> I remember that as well, also the front room being the best room, only used Xmas and special occasions.


Wow Dave you must have been Posh , a separate best room . …………………..


----------



## PeteXXX (15 May 2022)

My Brommie in front of the Blade of Giants - Princes of Gwynedd on the shores of Llyn Padarn, Llanberis on yesterday's ride.


----------



## Oldhippy (15 May 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 644892
> 
> My Brommie in front of the Blade of Giants - Princes of Gwynedd on the shores of Llyn Padarn, Llanberis on yesterday's ride.



The author never mentioned King Arthur's height but I hadn't pictured him that tall.


----------



## dave r (15 May 2022)

Juan Kog said:


> Wow Dave you must have been Posh , a separate best room . …………………..



 I was brought up on a council estate on the outskirts of Folkestone.


----------



## FrothNinja (15 May 2022)

BoldonLad said:


> Oh yes, as a 75yo, I remember all the “joys” of heating in one room only, ice on the inside of windows etc etc



I'm a fair whack younger than that, but we were doing that over the winter coz our boiler got the sulks


----------



## PeteXXX (16 May 2022)

MBIFO our campsite with Snowdon in the background on the weekends trip.


----------



## Juan Kog (16 May 2022)

dave r said:


> I was brought up on a council estate on the outskirts of Folkestone.


@dave r I will make no further comment, or this could become a who had the toughest childhood competition. I’m sure you’ll agree winter in a 1950’s council house or flat would make good training for a polar explorer.


----------



## Dogtrousers (16 May 2022)

Juan Kog said:


> this could become a who had the toughest childhood competition.


My late father and my wife used to have those. Your outside toilet was _how close _to the house? Luxury! 
My mum and I were the posh ones in that conversation.


----------



## gtmet (17 May 2022)




----------



## FrothNinja (20 May 2022)

MBIFO a pillbox in Thursden (I think) - I'm sure we have an appropriate anorak who will let me know it's a Type C or whatever (I am actually interested to know)


----------



## matticus (20 May 2022)

FrothNinja said:


> it's a Type C or whatever (I am actually interested to know)



Of course it's not, you idiot!


----------



## Willd (21 May 2022)

Information board on the old Rugby - Leamington Railway line 






Part of NCN 41


----------



## mikeIow (22 May 2022)

MBIFO a serious notice….


----------



## RoMeR (22 May 2022)

Just up the road from home.


----------



## FrothNinja (22 May 2022)

RoMeR said:


> Just up the road from home.



A memorial too


----------



## mikeIow (22 May 2022)

MBIFI free range children 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Strathlubnaig (23 May 2022)

Here is my bike and an old prairie schooner


----------



## Strathlubnaig (23 May 2022)

And here is my other bike in front of one of the few


----------



## All uphill (23 May 2022)

Mbifo the check in for the ferry to the Hoek van Holland.

Exciting! We planned this two years ago, but then along came Covid.

Edit : recognise the bag you sold me @Ridgeback Roller ?


----------



## Strathlubnaig (26 May 2022)

Okay not sure if separate thread for phone booths but here


----------



## PeteXXX (26 May 2022)

I can do this!! 💪


----------



## mikeIow (26 May 2022)

MBIFO some hideous sphinx-like gate guardians!


----------



## Andy in Germany (26 May 2022)

mikeIow said:


> MBIFO some hideous sphinx-like gate guardians!
> View attachment 646391
> 
> 
> View attachment 646392



To be fair their hideousness is entirely appropriate for the house behind.


----------



## Sallar55 (27 May 2022)

Basque game


----------



## PeteXXX (27 May 2022)

mikeIow said:


> MBIFO some hideous sphinx-like gate guardians!
> View attachment 646391
> 
> 
> View attachment 646392



I'm sure I've seen those in the dim & distant past! Where are they, please? 🤔


----------



## Fredo76 (27 May 2022)

MBIFO the Rio Arriba County Administration Building, after paying my property taxes.




I took it in with me, no problem.

Retirement is good.


----------



## Sallar55 (27 May 2022)

A better one


----------



## FrothNinja (27 May 2022)

Sallar55 said:


> A better one
> 
> View attachment 646435



Getting less different the more you post 😉
I had a similar dilemma with milestones....


----------



## FrothNinja (27 May 2022)

I spy with my little eye, a bag of Poly Styrene, floating by.
And I didn't need X-Ray Specs to see inside this water riding weirdness.


----------



## tyred (27 May 2022)

St. Cholmcille's Holy Well. Very nice water.


----------



## mikeIow (27 May 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> I'm sure I've seen those in the dim & distant past! Where are they, please? 🤔



It's at https://goo.gl/maps/Eunje1aXf2sgz7hs7 - the house so beautiful they have pixellated it on google streetview!!
That took me some searching - I only knew it was between the other pictures I took, & this week has covered a lot of ground!


----------



## PeteXXX (27 May 2022)

mikeIow said:


> It's at https://goo.gl/maps/Eunje1aXf2sgz7hs7 - the house so beautiful they have pixellated it on google streetview!!
> That took me some searching - I only knew it was between the other pictures I took, & this week has covered a lot of ground!



I must have driven that road at some point. I do cover a lot of miles!! Thanks for hunting it down 👍


----------



## Andy in Germany (28 May 2022)

My bike in front of an abandoned Thunderbird 2 pod.


----------



## Andy in Germany (28 May 2022)

MBIFO the massive Baden wine processing facility.


----------



## Andy in Germany (28 May 2022)

My bike in front of an remanent of the Maginot line:


----------



## FrothNinja (28 May 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> View attachment 646653
> 
> 
> MBIFO the massive Baden wine processing facility.



Can almost smell the anti-freeze from here


----------



## briantrumpet (29 May 2022)

MBIFO broom:


----------



## Willd (29 May 2022)

Leamington to Banbury railway line


----------



## matticus (30 May 2022)

mikeIow said:


> It's at https://goo.gl/maps/Eunje1aXf2sgz7hs7 - the house so beautiful they have pixellated it on google streetview!!
> That took me some searching - I only knew it was between the other pictures I took, & this week has covered a lot of ground!



Not pixellated in all views! Hope this works: https://goo.gl/maps/YNJqVUstRxJbX85KA @PeteXXX 
Stone sphinxes/cats/sealions/whatever visible.


----------



## mikeIow (30 May 2022)

matticus said:


> Not pixellated in all views! Hope this works: https://goo.gl/maps/YNJqVUstRxJbX85KA @PeteXXX
> Stone sphinxes/cats/sealions/whatever visible.


Yeah, backing up the road un-pixelates it, which makes me wonder why the view I put was....google maps eh!

Faintly Chinese - like some Quilin statues, very worn out....


----------



## Sallar55 (30 May 2022)

Bullring in a small u




town


----------



## gtmet (30 May 2022)

*Henricus VIII D.G. Angliæ Galliæ et Hiberniæ Rex Fidei Defensor.*​






Someone in the marshes taking a broad, or warts and all, view of the royal jubilee.


----------



## Sallar55 (31 May 2022)

Walled t




own in the past.


----------



## PeteXXX (31 May 2022)

matticus said:


> Not pixellated in all views! Hope this works: https://goo.gl/maps/YNJqVUstRxJbX85KA @PeteXXX
> Stone sphinxes/cats/sealions/whatever visible.



Looking at that gated road, I'm not sure if I've seen these actual ones unless it was before the road was bypassed. 
Maybe there's similar elsewhere? 🤔


----------



## FrothNinja (1 Jun 2022)

Mile post, Marlborough College


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Jun 2022)

MBIFO the Num'bring Clock in Stratford-upon-Avon.


----------



## FrothNinja (2 Jun 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 647239
> 
> 
> MBIFO the Num'bring Clock in Stratford-upon-Avon.



Is that only a decade or so old? Not been to SuA in ages and I don't recall it.


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Jun 2022)

FrothNinja said:


> Is that only a decade or so old? Not been to SuA in ages and I don't recall it.







It's just to the west of the 41 by the lock. Not sure how old it is.


----------



## FrothNinja (2 Jun 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 647253
> 
> It's just to the west of the 41 by the lock. Not sure how old it is.



Mayhap one of the millennium follies that has actually managed to hang around


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Jun 2022)

FrothNinja said:


> Mayhap one of the millennium follies that has actually managed to hang around



I've just found ~This~ BBC linkie..


----------



## Sallar55 (2 Jun 2022)

Bothy? An old railway hut done up, or a refuge when a ⚡ storm hits.


----------



## FrothNinja (4 Jun 2022)

A bird (more likely rat) feeder, Alkincotes Woodland, Colne


----------



## Willd (4 Jun 2022)

A field of barley


----------



## Sallar55 (4 Jun 2022)

An overhead gantry for loading stone blocks onto railway wagons. From the 1890ies


----------



## Andy in Germany (4 Jun 2022)

Sallar55 said:


> An overhead gantry for loading stone blocks onto railway wagons. From the 1890ies
> 
> View attachment 647668



Interesting, thanks for sharing it. Where is that?


----------



## Sallar55 (5 Jun 2022)

Its between Angouleme and Marthon on the EV3


----------



## tyred (6 Jun 2022)

Plane getting revved up for take off.


----------



## FrothNinja (6 Jun 2022)

A representation of a bike IFO a town green (a town green - not a village one)


----------



## mikeIow (7 Jun 2022)

MBIFO some tigers…..


----------



## Bonno (7 Jun 2022)

Back roads of Campanet, Mallorca


----------



## Sallar55 (9 Jun 2022)

A rehearsal for a French cavalry parade.


----------



## FrothNinja (9 Jun 2022)

Bonno said:


> View attachment 648027
> 
> Back roads of Campanet, Mallorca



Snails must grow big on Oleander.


----------



## FrothNinja (9 Jun 2022)

Savernake Forest - was trying for a MBIFO some rather OTT security arrangements for a forest but the focus shifted to the Focus so I ended up with MBIFO things I thought were safety barriers for motorways


----------



## PeteXXX (9 Jun 2022)

MBIFO Bakewell Pudding Factory... 

Sadly, closed 😔


----------



## briantrumpet (10 Jun 2022)

I think it might be a lawn, but the middle of a road seems like an unusual place to have one.


----------



## FrothNinja (10 Jun 2022)

MBIFO a Foulridge Tunnel vent


----------



## dave r (10 Jun 2022)

briantrumpet said:


> I think it might be a lawn, but the middle of a road seems like an unusual place to have one.
> 
> View attachment 648450



Not enough traffic is the answer, I've ridden a few like that but not one as bad as that.


----------



## Andy in Germany (10 Jun 2022)

dave r said:


> Not enough traffic is the answer, I've ridden a few like that but not one as bad as that.



The former East Germany has some roads where they only have the surface whare the car wheels go, I suspect it was to keep down resource use.


----------



## briantrumpet (10 Jun 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> The former East Germany has some roads where they only have the surface whare the car wheels go, I suspect it was to keep down resource use.



To be fair, it also is 'green' in the sense that it would reduce the water running down the road when it rains, as half the surface is absorbent...


----------



## briantrumpet (11 Jun 2022)

MBIFO the lifeboat trailer at Exmouth today:


----------



## gtmet (12 Jun 2022)

... in front of Jubilee decorations.






In Somerset, where time stands still, and the Ordinary is still in use.







So probably there since Victoria's Diamond Jubilee in 1897.


----------



## Andy in Germany (12 Jun 2022)

My bike in front of a very chic shop in an unusually tatty building, Emmendingen, south Germany.

Amongst other things, this is the local agent for "SMEG" kitchenware, purveyors of remarkably large pink toasters:


----------



## tyred (12 Jun 2022)

Former CDR-JC narrow gauge locomotive called the Meenglass. Dates from 1903 IIRC.


----------



## Juan Kog (13 Jun 2022)

Bygrave near Baldock


----------



## FrothNinja (13 Jun 2022)

A wall door, near Fence


----------



## Jenkins (13 Jun 2022)

Soham water tower with added cherry picker & workmen


----------



## PeteXXX (13 Jun 2022)

MBIFO a grinding wheel outside British Pepper & Spice, Brackmills, on today's ride.


----------



## Solocle (13 Jun 2022)

*Hard Shoulders! *Hard shoulders galore this evening.


----------



## matticus (14 Jun 2022)

Jenkins said:


> Soham water tower with added cherry picker & workmen
> View attachment 648903



Your mobile phone masts are quite stylish down there.


----------



## BoldonLad (14 Jun 2022)

Penshaw Monument,


----------



## Sallar55 (14 Jun 2022)

The D day piper without the bike.


----------



## CharlesF (14 Jun 2022)

That will be Bill Millin 4 Commandos lead by Lord Lovat also of the Lovat Scouts.


----------



## BoldonLad (16 Jun 2022)

Souter Lighthouse, Whitburn, Tyne-Wear.


----------



## matticus (16 Jun 2022)

BoldonLad said:


> View attachment 649188
> 
> 
> Souter Lighthouse, Whitburn, Tyne-Wear.



oooooh, _so _close to perfect framing and timing! Have to dock you a mark for not having the sun quite lined up.

(Just needs to be a tad to the right - maybe wait another 10mins next time? )


----------



## BoldonLad (16 Jun 2022)

matticus said:


> oooooh, _so _close to perfect framing and timing! Have to dock you a mark for not having the sun quite lined up.
> 
> (Just needs to be a tad to the right - maybe wait another 10mins next time? )



"Framing" what's that? My photography skills are such that I am happy to get the bicycle and the lighthouse in the picture, anything else is a bonus


----------



## gtmet (18 Jun 2022)

... in front of the new environmentally, sound, cheaper, invisible pylons for the Hinckley Connection Project, supposedly supplied in response to local concerns about the visibility of old fashioned 400 kV lattice pylons.






Now that I have seen them close to I am not sure whether they are as bulky and obvious as I expected. It is difficult to judge without putting a nearby 400m kV lattice line to compare; but I still suspect that what is probably a monocoque assembled off site is the reason for the haul roads stretching right across the county.


----------



## FrothNinja (18 Jun 2022)

gtmet said:


> ... in front of the new environmentally, sound, cheaper, invisible pylons for the Hinckley Connection Project, supposedly supplied in response to local concerns about the visibility of old fashioned 400 kV lattice pylons.
> 
> View attachment 649424
> 
> ...



They look like demented coat hangers


----------



## dave r (18 Jun 2022)

gtmet said:


> ... in front of the new environmentally, sound, cheaper, invisible pylons for the Hinckley Connection Project, supposedly supplied in response to local concerns about the visibility of old fashioned 400 kV lattice pylons.
> 
> View attachment 649424
> 
> ...




Just as fugly as the old ones.


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 Jun 2022)

gtmet said:


> ... in front of the new environmentally, sound, cheaper, invisible pylons for the Hinckley Connection Project, supposedly supplied in response to *local concerns about the visibility of old fashioned 400 kV lattice pylons.*



Isn't the visibility of the _pylons _a rather minor issue for a project like Hinkley point?


----------



## BoldonLad (18 Jun 2022)

gtmet said:


> ... in front of the new environmentally, sound, cheaper, invisible pylons for the Hinckley Connection Project, supposedly supplied in response to local concerns about the visibility of old fashioned 400 kV lattice pylons.
> 
> View attachment 649424
> 
> ...



I don't think they as bulky or intrusive as the "standard" Pylons, but, "invisible", not quite, more work required


----------



## IaninSheffield (18 Jun 2022)

gtmet said:


> but I still suspect that what is probably a monocoque assembled off site is the reason for the haul roads stretching right across the county.


If only the plans for those construction roads had included subsequent access as cycle routes stretching across the country?


----------



## BoldonLad (19 Jun 2022)

IaninSheffield said:


> If only the plans for those construction roads had included subsequent access as cycle routes stretching across the country?



Now you are being silly, that would require joined up thinking, we can't have that, things might actually improve, heaven forbid!


----------



## tinywheels (19 Jun 2022)

in front of the scanner


----------



## FrothNinja (19 Jun 2022)

tinywheels said:


> in front of the scanner



Classic! Wonder if they would have let you scan the frame for signs of fatigue?


----------



## Willd (19 Jun 2022)

Some random flowers


----------



## Willd (19 Jun 2022)

MOD Kineton - obviously affected picture quality


----------



## briantrumpet (20 Jun 2022)

MBIFO wheat.


----------



## FrothNinja (20 Jun 2022)

MBIFO a house for Binkle-bonk and/or mini dryads


----------



## newts (20 Jun 2022)

IaninSheffield said:


> If only the plans for those construction roads had included subsequent access as cycle routes stretching across the country?



In theory it's a great idea, however i doubt very much that you'd have got a permanent 'Way Leave' from the landowners to grant public access.


----------



## gtmet (21 Jun 2022)

... in front of barley.







Background: Bleadon Hill.


----------



## Juan Kog (23 Jun 2022)

gtmet said:


> ... in front of barley.
> 
> View attachment 649971
> 
> ...


Ah so you’re a cereal photographer now .


----------



## FrothNinja (23 Jun 2022)

MBIFO a tombstone with an orthopaedic brace, just like the ones I remember from my 70s childhood, St John the Evangelist - Worsthorne, Lancs


----------



## Andy in Germany (23 Jun 2022)

Juan Kog said:


> Ah so you’re a cereal photographer now .



Hopfully


----------



## FrothNinja (23 Jun 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Hopfully



Corny pun 😉


----------



## Andy in Germany (23 Jun 2022)

FrothNinja said:


> Corny pun 😉



I didn't have to wheat long for that response.


----------



## FrothNinja (23 Jun 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I didn't have to wheat long for that response.



I couldn't help but rice to the occasion.


----------



## gtmet (23 Jun 2022)

Juan Kog said:


> Ah so you’re a cereal photographer now .



Bar(e)ly.


----------



## Oldhippy (23 Jun 2022)

Another pun thrashed.


----------



## FrothNinja (23 Jun 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> Another pun thrashed.



We're bound to reap what we sow


----------



## Oldhippy (23 Jun 2022)

Make hay while the sun shines.


----------



## Andy in Germany (23 Jun 2022)

There's be a harvest when the Moderators see this, so in an effort to get back on topic:






My bike in front of a giant penny farthing, although I doubt they call it that locally...


----------



## FrothNinja (23 Jun 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> There's be a harvest when the Moderators see this, so in an effort to get back on topic:
> 
> View attachment 650216
> 
> ...



Mayhap a pfennig groschen?


----------



## Jenkins (23 Jun 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> There's be a harvest when the Moderators see this, so in an effort to get back on topic:
> 
> View attachment 650216
> 
> ...





FrothNinja said:


> Mayhap a pfennig groschen?


More like a Pfennig Farthing


----------



## craigwend (23 Jun 2022)




----------



## FrothNinja (24 Jun 2022)

Chimney with an orthopaedic brace Queen Street Mill, Briercliffe. The metal work was added recently to stop the chimney visiting the ground - a sort of anti-Dihbna.


----------



## tyred (24 Jun 2022)

Swans at Agnew Park in Stranraer.


----------



## rualexander (24 Jun 2022)

Cemetery waiting room 😂


----------



## tyred (29 Jun 2022)

At the Scottish Maritime museum in Irvine.


----------



## biggs682 (2 Jul 2022)

A dinosaur skeleton


----------



## FrothNinja (2 Jul 2022)

A boat wreck in someone's yard near Foulridge Tunnel S - must have been a heck of a wave


----------



## Willd (3 Jul 2022)

A repeat, I'm sure @dave r has done this one before


----------



## dave r (3 Jul 2022)

Willd said:


> A repeat, I'm sure @dave r has done this one before
> 
> View attachment 651371



Yes, several times, I rode past it Saturday morning early.


----------



## Zingano (5 Jul 2022)

My bike in front of a firing range.


----------



## PeteXXX (6 Jul 2022)

MBIFO a 3 pronged teepee..


----------



## FrothNinja (7 Jul 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 651728
> 
> 
> MBIFO a 3 pronged teepee..



Was the Green Manalishi (With the Two Prong Crown) inside?


----------



## PeteXXX (7 Jul 2022)

FrothNinja said:


> Was the Green Manalishi (With the Two Prong Crown) inside?



Now, that _would _have been a coincidence!! Sadly not, though


----------



## Jenkins (8 Jul 2022)

Ive done this before, but with a different bike a few years ago


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Jul 2022)

MBIFO a Pinfold in Hathersage. The notice describes it better than I could.


----------



## FrothNinja (8 Jul 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 652005
> 
> 
> View attachment 652006
> ...



One or two around here that I often ride past


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Jul 2022)

FrothNinja said:


> One or two around here that I often ride past



This one is on the hill up to the church that is the home of Little John's grave..


----------



## FrothNinja (8 Jul 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> This one is on the hill up to the church that is the home of Little John's grave..
> 
> View attachment 652011



I'll try to remember to stop and photo the pinfolds


----------



## FrothNinja (8 Jul 2022)

Car dumping reaching plague proportions - near Burnley Barracks


----------



## lazybloke (9 Jul 2022)

My bike in front of a giant cock





My bike behind the ar*e of a giant cock


----------



## FrothNinja (9 Jul 2022)

lazybloke said:


> My bike in front of a giant cock
> View attachment 652042
> 
> 
> ...



Cor, look at the girth & how proud it's standing


----------



## Andy in Germany (9 Jul 2022)

It's this high class intellectual wit that makes Cycle Chat so popular...


----------



## lazybloke (9 Jul 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> It's this high class intellectual wit that makes Cycle Chat so popular...



From the town of "Dorking", which to Australians is a euphemism....


----------



## All uphill (9 Jul 2022)

Ms AU's Raleigh in front of Castle Gardens, Taunton today.

I'm always surprised how few local people even know these gardens exist.


----------



## Andy in Germany (9 Jul 2022)

All uphill said:


> Ms AU's Raleigh in front of Castle Gardens, Taunton today.
> 
> I'm always surprised how few local people even know these gardens exist.
> 
> View attachment 652087



I was one of those people until now, despite walking past them every day for a couple of years.


----------



## PeteXXX (10 Jul 2022)

MBIFO (Well.. beside, as it'd be a bit rude to plant my bike right in front of runner No 007) the Torch Relay for the 2022 Commonwealth Games.


----------



## Bollo (10 Jul 2022)

I’m not sure a “your bike in front of a plane” thread would go places, so I’ll stick this here. I did one of my more common loops today with a half-way stop at Lasham airfield. There was plenty of glider action going on and the cafe makes a decent stop, so I snapped this tow plane while enjoying a quick cake.


----------



## Andy in Germany (10 Jul 2022)

Bollo said:


> I’m not sure a “your bike in front of a plane” thread would go places, so I’ll stick this here.


----------



## Bollo (10 Jul 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> View attachment 652216



There’s always one! When I was typing on the iPad it was insisting that I wanted to type “toe” instead of “tow”, which brings to mind some extreme chiropody.


----------



## All uphill (10 Jul 2022)

Bollo said:


> I’m not sure a “your bike in front of a plane” thread would go places, so I’ll stick this here. I did one of my more common loops today with a half-way stop at Lasham airfield. There was plenty of glider action going on and the cafe makes a decent stop, so I snapped this tow plane while enjoying a quick cake.
> 
> View attachment 652214



You did a loop on the bike?

Not the same way a 'plane does a loop, I hope!


----------



## lazybloke (10 Jul 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> View attachment 652216



Looks like a clean bike. Nice paint job.

just surprised no grumpy so-and-so has lectured you on correct storage of planes.


----------



## All uphill (10 Jul 2022)

lazybloke said:


> Looks like a clean bike. Nice paint job.
> 
> just surprised no grumpy so-and-so has lectured you on correct storage of planes.



Should be kept in a ventilated hangar.


----------



## Andy in Germany (11 Jul 2022)

lazybloke said:


> Looks like a clean bike. Nice paint job.
> 
> just surprised no grumpy so-and-so has lectured you on correct storage of planes.



I wondered who would say that; the blade was retracted so it didn't damage the radiator. It's now back in its proper storage place.


----------



## PeteXXX (11 Jul 2022)

MBIFO a rather pointless stile at Delapre Abbey. 

Rebel that I am, I rode around it!


----------



## PeteXXX (11 Jul 2022)

MBIFO a wooden Knight on a wooden horse at Delapre Abbey. 
🐴


----------



## FrothNinja (11 Jul 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 652348
> 
> 
> MBIFO a rather pointless stile at Delapre Abbey.
> ...



I think it may be for mounting horses (oooo er missus)


----------



## IaninSheffield (11 Jul 2022)

MBIFO likenesses of Corporal Liam Riley from Killamarsh who died in Afghanistan in 2010, and Clinton Woods, a former light heavyweight world champion boxer from Sheffield. On the Trans Pennine Trail Chesterfield branch.


----------



## biggs682 (12 Jul 2022)

Mbifo of an igloo


----------



## briantrumpet (12 Jul 2022)

MBIFO 'olly 'ocks.


----------



## FrothNinja (13 Jul 2022)

A bin that hasn't been ignited or vandalised, Daneshouse Park, Burnley


----------



## FrothNinja (14 Jul 2022)

FrothNinja said:


> A bin that hasn't been ignited or vandalised, Daneshouse Park, Burnley
> View attachment 652675



MBIFO the bin's predecessor


----------



## PeteXXX (15 Jul 2022)

My CX in between some patriotic electric cabinet thingies in Moulton village.


----------



## PeteXXX (15 Jul 2022)

MBIFO Holcot library.


----------



## Alex321 (15 Jul 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 652873
> 
> 
> MBIFO Holcot library.



We have a couple of those near here, one of which I do cycle past occasionally. I'll have to get a photo.


----------



## Elybazza61 (15 Jul 2022)

AA box between Brancaster Staithe and Brancaster ;


----------



## PeteXXX (15 Jul 2022)

Alex321 said:


> We have a couple of those near here, one of which I do cycle past occasionally. I'll have to get a photo.



I have three regular library stops. Two phone boxes and one bus stop.


----------



## tinywheels (17 Jul 2022)

Some weird woodcarving on Cuckoo trail. 
Dog walkers and pedestrians are awful. 
Be warned. 
Strangely a road train of what appeared to be roadies, passed me. 
Despite being near 30 miles into my trip I managed to harrase them for a few miles.


----------



## Andy in Germany (17 Jul 2022)

MBIFO a truck to ship gravel loader, according to the notice on the side. Found on the Rhine Cycleway today...


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 Jul 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 652866
> My CX in between some patriotic electric cabinet thingies in Moulton village.



I appreciate the way British people express solidarity with my adopted city of Freiburg im Breisgau.


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 Jul 2022)

MBIFO an information panel on the local Metro station at silly O'clock on a Sunday morning...


----------



## PeteXXX (18 Jul 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I appreciate the way British people express solidarity with my adopted city of Freiburg im Breisgau.



I stayed at the Youth Hostel in Freiburg... Never knew it was Moulton's Twin town...


----------



## kingrollo (18 Jul 2022)




----------



## CharlesF (18 Jul 2022)

I don’t get it, why is the bench “different”??


----------



## Alex321 (18 Jul 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I appreciate the way British people express solidarity with my adopted city of Freiburg im Breisgau.






PeteXXX said:


> I stayed at the Youth Hostel in Freiburg... Never knew it was Moulton's Twin town...




There are at least 5 different villages called Moulton in the UK (probably more!).

A small one I ride through occasionally in the Vale of Glamorgan, then one in North Yorkshire, one in Cheshire, one in Suffolk, one in Northamptonshire.

But actually Andy was referring to the crosses - the St George's Cross is the flag of Freiburg, it isn't twinned with any Moulton


----------



## PeteXXX (18 Jul 2022)

Alex321 said:


> There are at least 5 different villages called Moulton in the UK (probably more!).
> 
> A small one I ride through occasionally in the Vale of Glamorgan, then one in North Yorkshire, one in Cheshire, one in Suffolk, one in Northamptonshire.
> 
> But actually Andy was referring to the crosses - the St George's Cross is the flag of Freiburg, it isn't twinned with any Moulton



I was being a bit tounge-in-cheek.. 🏴󠁧󠁢󠁥󠁮󠁧󠁿 

I regularly drive past a sign to Moulton off the A11.


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 Jul 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> I stayed at the Youth Hostel in Freiburg... Never knew it was Moulton's Twin town...





Alex321 said:


> There are at least 5 different villages called Moulton in the UK (probably more!).
> 
> A small one I ride through occasionally in the Vale of Glamorgan, then one in North Yorkshire, one in Cheshire, one in Suffolk, one in Northamptonshire.
> 
> But actually Andy was referring to the crosses - the St George's Cross is the flag of Freiburg, it isn't twinned with any Moulton





PeteXXX said:


> I was being a bit tounge-in-cheek.. 🏴󠁧󠁢󠁥󠁮󠁧󠁿
> 
> I regularly drive past a sign to Moulton off the A11.



I just looked it up and Freiburg is twinned with Guildford; I think Guildford got the better part of that bargain.

Or maybe it was that or Moulton?


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 Jul 2022)

Touring bike in front of... um...






I think it's a floating loader for putting gravel onto the big cargo boats that travel the Rhine, but it looks like a low budget German version of "Waterworld..."

It can be seen on Google Maps as well...


----------



## Alex321 (18 Jul 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Touring bike in front of... um...
> 
> View attachment 653392
> 
> ...



My first thought was a dredger - but it would be dredging up gravel and loading it onto barges/cargo boats.


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 Jul 2022)

Alex321 said:


> My first thought was a dredger - but it would be dredging up gravel and loading it onto barges/cargo boats.



I'm guessing that's it. They will need to dredge the river because of the locks and weirs which will mean the sediment will collect, which you don't want on hydro power stations, or indeed on a major European freight artery.


----------



## srj10 (18 Jul 2022)

Inverkip Marina


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (19 Jul 2022)

srj10 said:


> Inverkip Marina
> 
> View attachment 653408



Is that a memorial to the ferry contract ?


----------



## PeteXXX (20 Jul 2022)

MBIFO an Iron Age Roundhouse.


----------



## PeteXXX (20 Jul 2022)

A tall thingamebob near Stanwick Lakes.





And MBIFO a Choo Choo train planter in Rushden.


----------



## briantrumpet (20 Jul 2022)

MBIFO a medieval lion stile at Bosvathick


----------



## FrothNinja (20 Jul 2022)

briantrumpet said:


> MBIFO a medieval lion stile at Bosvathick
> 
> View attachment 653649



Looks more 1600s


----------



## briantrumpet (20 Jul 2022)

FrothNinja said:


> Looks more 1600s




I looked at the HE listing (G2) hoping for some info, but none there at all. You might well be right, though I was guessing they dated from the church tower building spree era.


----------



## tinywheels (20 Jul 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 653616
> 
> 
> MBIFO an Iron Age Roundhouse.



The way many fellow citizens will soon be living.


----------



## FrothNinja (21 Jul 2022)

briantrumpet said:


> I looked at the HE listing (G2) hoping for some info, but none there at all. You might well be right, though I was guessing they dated from the church tower building spree era.


The local moneybags would, and to an extent still do, make such extravagant presents to their local church, especially when the living of the parish was in their gift.


----------



## Alex321 (21 Jul 2022)

There doesn't seem to be a MBIFO a castle thread, so this has to go here.
St Quentins Castle, Llanblethian


----------



## FrothNinja (22 Jul 2022)

Solar farm, Coal Pit Lane, Gisburn


----------



## FrothNinja (22 Jul 2022)

DIY stock pens etc, Gorple Rd, Brown Edge - Pendle in the distance - just notice the bike is missing but it's in the gate thread


----------



## PeteXXX (22 Jul 2022)

MBIFO some big pretend crittur.


----------



## FrothNinja (22 Jul 2022)

Not sure if this the right spot for this, but here goes - Raven Stones from Ridehalgh Ln, Widdop


----------



## tyred (23 Jul 2022)

A ride with a friend. Unusual for me. Peugeot and Raleigh in front of assorted old farm machinery and and an old cabinet.


----------



## Andy in Germany (24 Jul 2022)

tyred said:


> A ride with a friend. Unusual for me. Peugeot and Raleigh in front of assorted old farm machinery and and an old cabinet.
> 
> View attachment 654032



Two lovely bikes there.


----------



## gtmet (24 Jul 2022)

... in front of construction of the SEE MONSTER oil rig based art installation that will delight and astound all who visit Weston this summer.






The population of Weston flee along the beach.


----------



## PeteXXX (24 Jul 2022)

gtmet said:


> ... in front of construction of the SEE MONSTER oil rig based art installation that will delight and astound all who visit Weston this summer.
> 
> View attachment 654066
> 
> ...



I might just visit Weston when this is completed!


----------



## dave r (24 Jul 2022)

gtmet said:


> ... in front of construction of the SEE MONSTER oil rig based art installation that will delight and astound all who visit Weston this summer.
> 
> View attachment 654066
> 
> ...



Fugly thing!


----------



## Willd (24 Jul 2022)

An obelisk History


----------



## Willd (24 Jul 2022)

More HS2 shenanigans


----------



## Alex321 (24 Jul 2022)

Water pump by the duckpond at St Brides Major. Not sure if it is still operational.


----------



## Alex321 (24 Jul 2022)

Aberthaw Cement works


----------



## FrothNinja (24 Jul 2022)

Alex321 said:


> Aberthaw Cement works
> 
> View attachment 654276



That road looks a bit scarey


----------



## Alex321 (24 Jul 2022)

FrothNinja said:


> That road looks a bit scarey



Not too bad actually, and I never ride more than a couple of miles on that part of it. It is fairly busy, but it quite wide, with good visibility. And a 50 limit at that point.

It is actually a B road (B4265), but really should be an A road, with the traffic that uses it and the quality of the road. It runs from Bridgend to Cardiff Airport (though not the signposted route to the airport).


----------



## Alex321 (25 Jul 2022)

Golf course - Vale Resort, Hensol.


----------



## Andy in Germany (26 Jul 2022)

MBIFOA no entry sign for large boats on the _Altrhine_, near Offenburg.

Say what you like about German, it's a great language for making emphatic statements.


----------



## Perfect Virgo (27 Jul 2022)

Covehead Harbour Lighthouse on the North Shore of Prince Edward Island, Canada.


----------



## Sallar55 (27 Jul 2022)

As the commonwealth games are about to start could not resist this one.


----------



## srj10 (28 Jul 2022)

Sculpture depicting the shipbuilders of Port Glasgow


----------



## 404 Not Found Anywhere (28 Jul 2022)

srj10 said:


> Sculpture depicting the shipbuilders of Port Glasgow
> View attachment 654725



They look like they’re about to demolish those buildings…


----------



## Sallar55 (28 Jul 2022)




----------



## tyred (29 Jul 2022)

Some big guns at Fort Dunree. A military barracks to guard the mouth of Lough Swilly from Napoleonic times until I think the 1990s, now preserved as a museum.


----------



## FrothNinja (30 Jul 2022)

No idea what this but I wonder if it might be loosely associated with @tyred's post above, and be something WWII defence like a dragon's tooth. Pilkington Bridge 114c


----------



## Spokesmann (30 Jul 2022)

Been tinkering with bikes today...


----------



## MGman (30 Jul 2022)

Not a toad in sight!


----------



## FrothNinja (30 Jul 2022)

Tow rope erosion [red box] and bench mark (yellow arrow) spot height 424.6 ft, Altham Bridge 118


----------



## tyred (30 Jul 2022)

Another military one from Fort Dunree yesterday. A Panhard armoured car. I had no idea Panhard made things like this.


----------



## Alex321 (30 Jul 2022)

A beacon marker, where beacons were lit to celebrate the Queen's Golden, diamond and platinum Jubilees and her 90th birthday.


----------



## Alex321 (30 Jul 2022)

MGman said:


> Not a toad in sight!



Well it isn't between February and April is it


----------



## FrothNinja (30 Jul 2022)

tyred said:


> Another military one from Fort Dunree yesterday. A Panhard armoured car. I had no idea Panhard made things like this.
> 
> View attachment 655028



Alvis did/does too


----------



## Andy in Germany (31 Jul 2022)

In front of a big pile of wood chips.


----------



## tyred (31 Jul 2022)

Fordson Major


----------



## FrothNinja (31 Jul 2022)

tyred said:


> Fordson Major
> 
> View attachment 655148



Older brother of Fordson Minor 😉


----------



## Sallar55 (31 Jul 2022)

Standing stones


----------



## Alex321 (31 Jul 2022)

Level crossing between Clawdd Coch and Peterstone Super-Ely


----------



## Sallar55 (1 Aug 2022)

The great divide


----------



## Sallar55 (1 Aug 2022)

The 1st flight in Scotland was from this beach


----------



## Andy in Germany (1 Aug 2022)

Sallar55 said:


> The great divide
> 
> View attachment 655258



Genuine question; between what and what?


----------



## RoMeR (1 Aug 2022)

Nottingham Uni Jubilee Campus today


----------



## Alex321 (1 Aug 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Genuine question; between what and what?



As it says on the plaque - between the monastery and the "world beyond".


----------



## Andy in Germany (1 Aug 2022)

Alex321 said:


> As it says on the plaque - between the monastery and the "world beyond".



Thanks, I couldn't read the plaque


----------



## FrothNinja (1 Aug 2022)

Sallar55 said:


> Standing stones
> 
> View attachment 655175



Prehistory!


----------



## briantrumpet (1 Aug 2022)

I don't suppose I can categorise a Really Pretty Water Fountain as 'something different', but it's going here anyway. If you complain, I'll point out the restored 16th century mural behind.


----------



## tyred (1 Aug 2022)

One of those "take a book, leave a book" boxes which seem to be everywhere now and gives people somewhere to put their unwanted Mills and Boons books.


----------



## gtmet (1 Aug 2022)

Barley harvest, Stock Hill - baling the straw.


----------



## gtmet (2 Aug 2022)

Hill.


----------



## Vertego (2 Aug 2022)

Sallar55 said:


> Standing stones
> 
> View attachment 655175



Where?


----------



## briantrumpet (5 Aug 2022)

I've done one of these recycled-metal roundabout sculptures before, but this one at Saillans looked lovely this morning.


----------



## Vertego (5 Aug 2022)

briantrumpet said:


> I've done one of these recycled-metal roundabout sculptures before, but this one at Saillans looked lovely this morning.
> 
> View attachment 655827



French roundabouts are incomparable to anything in the UK.


----------



## briantrumpet (5 Aug 2022)

Vertego said:


> French roundabouts are incomparable to anything in the UK.



And they are a definite improvement on _priorité à droite_ !!


----------



## Dogtrousers (6 Aug 2022)

Here's a dovecote on a silghtly wonky pillar. At Truleigh Manor Farm near Fulking in Sussex.




... and here's my bike in front of it


----------



## Sallar55 (6 Aug 2022)

Glacial erratic


----------



## Vertego (6 Aug 2022)

MB(& 2 others)IFO... a garden centre


----------



## Willd (7 Aug 2022)




----------



## Willd (7 Aug 2022)

A big shed, by painting it like clouds, you can't tell it covers 1.064 million square feet A bike would be handy getting about inside it


----------



## Alex321 (7 Aug 2022)

Stepping Stones across the river Ewenny today. After this, I then carried the bike over the stepping stones before riding the footpath to the first of the brides over the Ogmore (see bridge thread). Those stones were not easy with cleats on - even SPD cleats.




And Horse crossing just below the stepping stones (you can just see a bit of my bike


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Aug 2022)

MBIFO a multi-coloured crossing (on a private road, so it's not redesigning the official thing)


----------



## FrothNinja (8 Aug 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 656330
> 
> MBIFO a multi-coloured crossing (on a private road, so it's not redesigning the official thing)



Zebra on acid or identifying as a rainbow


----------



## dave r (8 Aug 2022)

FrothNinja said:


> Zebra on acid or identifying as a rainbow



I like that, should do them all like that.


----------



## Sallar55 (9 Aug 2022)

Artwork in the Aberfoyle forest


----------



## Alex321 (9 Aug 2022)

Aircraft at the eCube aircraft reclamation plant in St Athan


----------



## Alex321 (9 Aug 2022)

Free public bike repair stand at Llantwit Major beach


----------



## Alex321 (9 Aug 2022)

Morris dancers in Llantwit Major town square. I do Morris dancing, but with a different side. I dance with Sweyns'ey Morris from Swansea, and these are Cardiff Morris. We were originally due to meet them and dance together tonight, but we couldn't get enough dancers together.


----------



## Andy in Germany (10 Aug 2022)

Alex321 said:


> Aircraft at the eCube aircraft reclamation plant in St Athan



I'd heard of baggage reclamation, but that's a whole new level.


----------



## Alex321 (10 Aug 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I'd heard of baggage reclamation, but that's a whole new level.



https://www.ecube.aero/about-us/locations/united-kingdom/


----------



## tyred (10 Aug 2022)

Newmills. Used until the late 1970s and now a working museum. It's only 400 years old... I wonder how old the Oldmill was!


----------



## GeekDadZoid (12 Aug 2022)

Mellor Cross. 

Steep climb in today's heat but worth it for the view and the fast ride back through New Mills down to Stockport.


----------



## IaninSheffield (13 Aug 2022)

MBIFO the tallest freestanding structure in the UK:


----------



## Oldhippy (13 Aug 2022)

A rather elaborate shelter come gallery.


----------



## FrothNinja (13 Aug 2022)

IaninSheffield said:


> MBIFO the tallest freestanding structure in the UK:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 657134​



The Hypo!


----------



## Vertego (14 Aug 2022)

MBIFO a water level marker.


----------



## Vertego (14 Aug 2022)

MBIFO... a heatwave??? It did get warmer! (not quite a warm as Briantrumpet is enjoying, though)


----------



## Sallar55 (14 Aug 2022)




----------



## Alex321 (14 Aug 2022)

A clock Tower in Nantymoel - at the bottom of the Bwlch climb.


----------



## tyred (14 Aug 2022)

Golden barley in the sun.


----------



## FrothNinja (17 Aug 2022)

tyred said:


> View attachment 657397
> Golden barley in the sun.



Was it hard to bere? 😉


----------



## Andy in Germany (19 Aug 2022)

My bike in front of a herd of curious bovines.


----------



## Willd (21 Aug 2022)

Cobblers


----------



## dave r (21 Aug 2022)

Willd said:


> Cobblers
> 
> View attachment 658223



Where abouts is that?


----------



## Willd (21 Aug 2022)

Centre of Northampton, I prefer tarmac


----------



## dave r (21 Aug 2022)

Willd said:


> Centre of Northampton, I prefer tarmac



And me.


----------



## Bollo (21 Aug 2022)

My bike in front of pictures of Michael Faraday and (I think) John Dalton, taken at a house we’re renting in Brittany for the week. Prior to my career as a failed tech bro I was a failed physicist so I’d like to claim I recognised these gentlemen straight off. In fairness I got Faraday without a reverse image search .


----------



## Andy in Germany (21 Aug 2022)

My bike in front of a Big Fendt.


----------



## Bollo (21 Aug 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> View attachment 658296
> 
> 
> My bike in front of a Big Fendt.



No one wants to see a small Fendt.


----------



## Andy in Germany (21 Aug 2022)

Bollo said:


> No one wants to see a small Fendt.



Why would it be a Fendtive?

Sorry.

I used to drove a smaller version of the above, when I worked in a _Jugendfarm_ or city farm:







It had a cupholder:


----------



## PeteXXX (22 Aug 2022)

MBIFO a TOXIC place


----------



## briantrumpet (22 Aug 2022)

MBIFO a recycled-metal horse


----------



## PeteXXX (23 Aug 2022)

Me & MBorisBikeIFO the Ready Money Drinking Fountain in The Regents Park.


----------



## Willd (25 Aug 2022)

"Coventry" castle, needs a bit more work


----------



## Andy in Germany (25 Aug 2022)

Willd said:


> "Coventry" castle, needs a bit more work
> 
> View attachment 658636
> 
> ...



All those owners and it still isn't finished...


----------



## Mr Celine (26 Aug 2022)

MBIFO Eskdalemuir seismological station. 

The earth didn't move for me.


----------



## Jenkins (26 Aug 2022)

Some wheels & a planetary model in Woodditton this afternoon


----------



## Willd (27 Aug 2022)

Grand arch at Stowe


----------



## IaninSheffield (27 Aug 2022)

Out of a number of contenders in the Firbeck village scarecrow trail, this one took my eye:


----------



## Sallar55 (27 Aug 2022)




----------



## MGman (28 Aug 2022)

IaninSheffield said:


> MBIFO the tallest freestanding structure in the UK:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 657134​



Used to work there as a broadcast engineer. When at the top in the OB platform you can see the shadow of the tower just slightly moving! " Ooh er, I'm on top of that" weird feeling especially when seeing all the loose cables on the cable rack swaying


----------



## dave r (29 Aug 2022)

Brinklow has been having a scarecrow Festival this weekend, which made the ride through the village interesting this morning


----------



## Oldhippy (29 Aug 2022)

A lot of bull. Made from old track rails from the mining cars apparently.


----------



## TheDoctor (31 Aug 2022)

I didn't go too near. I think they were herbivores, but I didn't want to risk it.
Just outside Cangas de Onis, in the Picos Europa.






There's also a rather nice bridge.


----------



## All uphill (31 Aug 2022)

Msbifo ( My son's bike in front of) a small monument. Behind is a bigger Monument. Photos taken 10 mins ago.


----------



## Alex321 (31 Aug 2022)

All uphill said:


> Msbifo ( My son's bike in front of) a small monument. Behind is a bigger Monument. Photos taken 10 mins ago.


There is actually a specific thread for monuments, you might prefer to post those there


----------



## tyred (1 Sep 2022)

I'm always intrigued by why someone dumped this millstone at the side of the road. Been lying there for years.


----------



## Willd (4 Sep 2022)

We've got big balls 




Tells the history of WW1


----------



## briantrumpet (7 Sep 2022)

MBIFO me trying to get a drink out of Mrs Rusty after I'd been rebuffed for the dance...


----------



## figbat (10 Sep 2022)

MBIFO the Ardington and Lockinge Community Wood Millennium Sundial (or part of it).


----------



## Alex321 (11 Sep 2022)

The Telephone box Book Exchange and defibrillator in Langan today.


----------



## Andy in Germany (13 Sep 2022)

MBIFO an ICE express train, Karlsruhe station.


----------



## Sallar55 (14 Sep 2022)

The Strathpeffer stone maze


----------



## Willd (17 Sep 2022)

Redundant sign


----------



## Andy in Germany (17 Sep 2022)

Willd said:


> Redundant sign
> 
> View attachment 661383



Well you've apparently dismounted.


----------



## Willd (17 Sep 2022)

I don't trust myself to take a photo from the bike (even on the flat)


----------



## IaninSheffield (17 Sep 2022)

Well this was a first for me:






​I'm not sure whether s/he was being especially aggressive or someone had run over the poor little blighter's neck and the jaw was fixed open.




​Seemed to be moving OK and I wasn't going to get all Steve Irwin(y) and get close enough to find out!


----------



## Slick (17 Sep 2022)

IaninSheffield said:


> Well this was a first for me:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Where was that?


----------



## IaninSheffield (17 Sep 2022)

Slick said:


> Where was that?



On a path I occasionally used to run, but have never ridden before, between Swallownest and Woodhouse.
About where the number '4' is on this map:
https://www.geograph.org.uk/mapper/combined.php#16/53.3600/-1.3403


----------



## Alex321 (18 Sep 2022)

In front of a Wellhead in Penllyn







The board that is in the background of the first photo


----------



## Alex321 (19 Sep 2022)

A curious sheep


----------



## PeteXXX (20 Sep 2022)

A Hyde Park horse lane 😎


----------



## briantrumpet (24 Sep 2022)

MBIFO a house made out of cob in 1539. Not bad for a mud hut.


----------



## Sallar55 (24 Sep 2022)

An outcrop of Lewisian gniess, one of the oldest rock types 1.7 / 3 billion years old.


----------



## briantrumpet (24 Sep 2022)

Sallar55 said:


> An outcrop of Lewisian gniess, one of the oldest rock types 1.7 / 3 billion years old.
> 
> View attachment 662250



Gnice!


----------



## Sallar55 (25 Sep 2022)

Sheep fold with instalation


----------



## Willd (25 Sep 2022)

Naseby battlefield


----------



## Sallar55 (26 Sep 2022)

An old mile sign


----------



## Gwylan (28 Sep 2022)

My bike in front of another bike and behind a camper van


----------



## briantrumpet (2 Oct 2022)

MBIFO a bronze bull, with my gears in front of his...


----------



## Gwylan (3 Oct 2022)

In front of a rusty bridge


----------



## TheDoctor (3 Oct 2022)

MBIFO a Citroen Ami.
These seem very popular in France, possibly because they count as a moped (!!) there and you can drive one without a licence at 14.
Top speed 28mph, range about 40 miles.


----------



## PeteXXX (6 Oct 2022)

My Brommie in front of an old steam engine at Chapel Brampton railway station on tonight's tootle around.


----------



## Gwylan (6 Oct 2022)

TheDoctor said:


> MBIFO a Citroen Ami.
> These seem very popular in France, possibly because they count as a moped (!!) there and you can drive one without a licence at 14.
> Top speed 28mph, range about 40 miles.
> View attachment 663242



I want one. The head of finance does not agree. I ride a bike.
Work it out!


----------



## TheDoctor (7 Oct 2022)

I want one too, but a used Nissan Leaf is more practical, but we've got a perfectly good 308 SW that's free to tax...


----------



## tyred (7 Oct 2022)

A stone breaker. A Baxter's improved no less. Nothing but the best


----------



## Willd (8 Oct 2022)

History memorial thingy in Bedworth


----------



## tyred (8 Oct 2022)

Someone's turf all ready for winter.


----------



## tyred (9 Oct 2022)

I wonder is it time I upgraded my mobile phone 🤔


----------



## PeteXXX (10 Oct 2022)

MBIFO a big wheel by Willen Lake, MK.


----------



## PeteXXX (10 Oct 2022)

And the Peace Pagoda, too


----------



## gtmet (10 Oct 2022)

Evolution: Breaking news!












Ashton Court.


----------



## avecReynolds531 (12 Oct 2022)




----------



## ShawnBikes (15 Oct 2022)

Mountain biking trip on top of a barren bluff (Lake Glendale MTB Trails, Shawnee National Forest, Southern Illinois USA)


----------



## avecReynolds531 (16 Oct 2022)

Pumpkins in the autumnal sun


----------



## PeteXXX (16 Oct 2022)

MBIFO a very old sundial on Tissington Church. 
(also posted in trigpointing)


----------



## Willd (16 Oct 2022)

An obelisk at Edgehill


----------



## tyred (16 Oct 2022)

A cave.


----------



## PeteXXX (17 Oct 2022)

MBIFO a big pepper grinder


----------



## briantrumpet (17 Oct 2022)

MBIFO a red door


----------



## avecReynolds531 (19 Oct 2022)

Saw this intricately carved sculpture yesterday - no idea of it's significance or origin. Beautifully done though.


----------



## mikeIow (19 Oct 2022)

But where’s your bike? 🤪


----------



## avecReynolds531 (20 Oct 2022)

mikeIow said:


> But where’s your bike? 🤪



Camouflaged (not intentionally) in front of the sculpture. Maybe it's just the photo is too poor.


----------



## mikeIow (20 Oct 2022)

Ah, very good: looking on my mobile, couldn’t spot it! Top shot 👍


----------



## Oldhippy (20 Oct 2022)

Never seen it used in the time I've been here. I always think of Hi-de-hi every time I see it.


----------



## All uphill (20 Oct 2022)

This morning .


----------



## All uphill (20 Oct 2022)

Later this morning. I'd just put a new inner tube in the front wheel, turned round to see what was the cause of all the blue lights and saw this.


----------



## Oldhippy (20 Oct 2022)

Do you have a really posh recovery service? 😁


----------



## IaninSheffield (20 Oct 2022)

@All uphill visits Parliament and the PM resigns 🤔
#justsayin


----------



## Scaleyback (22 Oct 2022)

My Bike, with me riding it (a selfie) 'eyeballing' a 'Lady of Leisure' ?


----------



## briantrumpet (22 Oct 2022)

MBIFO lobster pots


----------



## Sallar55 (23 Oct 2022)

USAF is in town


----------



## Alex321 (23 Oct 2022)

Boundary marker


----------



## mikeIow (25 Oct 2022)

Surely Hooky Street!!


----------



## PeteXXX (26 Oct 2022)

MBIFO a Totem Pole at Pitsford Res 🗿


----------



## BoldonLad (26 Oct 2022)

Not actually my bike, but, a bike (and rider), in a lift.


----------



## BoldonLad (26 Oct 2022)

Not sure if I have done this one before?, and Arch, on Hadrians Cycle Way, Davy Bank, Wallsend, Tyne Wear


----------



## Sallar55 (29 Oct 2022)




----------



## Oldhippy (29 Oct 2022)




----------



## Willd (30 Oct 2022)

More big oddly shaped balls


----------



## tyred (30 Oct 2022)

I've photographed this before with various bikes. My Rudge would have been nine years old when this locomotive made it's final journey in 1959 when CDR ceased rail services.




It dates from 1907 by the looks of it.


----------



## avecReynolds531 (1 Nov 2022)




----------



## All uphill (1 Nov 2022)

My bike in front of a lump of rock.
Uphill Hill ,North Somerset yesterday.


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Nov 2022)




----------



## All uphill (5 Nov 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> View attachment 667001



New bike, Andy?


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Nov 2022)

All uphill said:


> New bike, Andy?



No, it's about 13 years old now: 3 of our 4 kids grew up riding in it; my 7 Yr old was travelling in it as soon as we'd worked out how to lash down a baby seat.
It doesn't get photographed very because it just travels locally, so I thought it was time to redress the balance.


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Nov 2022)

The above Bakfiets being used to transport Tinybug at 6 months after yours truly finally worked out how:


----------



## Andy in Germany (13 Nov 2022)

In front of a cycle street in Emmendingen. Resident's cars are permitted, but must give way to bikes.


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Nov 2022)

My bike in front of _Baustein Paradies_ (Brick Paradise) an independent shop exclusively selling plastic block building systems similar to but not including Lego, and clearly doing a good trade.

Germans are pretty strange sometimes.


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Nov 2022)

Town hall and fire station , Landeck. Right on the edge ofthe Black Forest, and built on the only bit of flat land that wasn't already full of castle.

The garage on the right is the fire station.


----------



## Alex321 (19 Nov 2022)

Sign for a circular walk in Pentyrch


----------



## Sallar55 (20 Nov 2022)

Morroco we are in the countries town that is a version of Hollywood. Gladiator, Lawrence of Arabia and other film scenes were shot round here.


----------



## PeteXXX (21 Nov 2022)

MBIFO a Hamtun University building.


----------



## Sallar55 (24 Nov 2022)




----------



## FrothNinja (26 Nov 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 668793
> 
> MBIFO a Hamtun University building.



Looks like the TARDIS on acid


----------



## FrothNinja (26 Nov 2022)

Sallar55 said:


> View attachment 669046



Low flying camels?


----------



## FrothNinja (26 Nov 2022)

Salop Leisure, B5061 next to A5 junction
As an ex-pat Queenslander it does my soul good to see the Brits are starting to erect pointless giant roadside things - every bit as good as our giant pineapples and prawns


----------



## PeteXXX (26 Nov 2022)

FrothNinja said:


> Low flying camels?



Speed Humps?


----------



## Sallar55 (27 Nov 2022)

Who needs fences when the warning signs are big.


----------



## Alex321 (27 Nov 2022)

A couple of dragons.


----------



## briantrumpet (28 Nov 2022)

Gate & thatch too, but MBIFO Sir Walter Raleigh's house:


----------



## Sallar55 (3 Dec 2022)

Painted rocks , a tourist attraction outside Tarfaoute the blue rocks ,well they have added some more colours



/attachments/pxl_20221203_155646568-jpg.670003/?hash=e1d0bc3c4b51efa2effac91b11ddbb34


----------



## FrothNinja (3 Dec 2022)

MBIFO a fungus farting frone


----------



## briantrumpet (5 Dec 2022)

MBIFO seasonal garden additions...


----------



## FrothNinja (8 Dec 2022)

How is this for different, or just plain balmy - they are cutting the frozen grass on the L&L!!!




Grass on ice!
The fella on the ride-on mower is heading back toward the sun


----------



## Sallar55 (9 Dec 2022)

This town has an impressive entrance .


----------



## briantrumpet (11 Dec 2022)

MBIFO an old tractor...


----------



## Slick (11 Dec 2022)

briantrumpet said:


> MBIFO an old tractor...
> 
> View attachment 670794



Not just any old tractor either.


----------



## briantrumpet (11 Dec 2022)

Slick said:


> Not just any old tractor either.



A Fergie?


----------



## Slick (11 Dec 2022)

briantrumpet said:


> A Fergie?



A wee Grey Fergie.


----------



## mikeIow (12 Dec 2022)

Sallar55 said:


> This town has an impressive entrance .
> 
> View attachment 670622



I failed to catch the start of your pics (or my memory fails me….) - looks spectacular! Whereabouts are you travelling?


----------



## briantrumpet (15 Dec 2022)

MBIFO empty beer barrels


----------



## dave r (21 Dec 2022)

A seasonal one from me this morning, Brinklow on todays bimble.


----------



## briantrumpet (22 Dec 2022)

MBIFO three substantial Diois cabanons today...


----------



## briantrumpet (23 Dec 2022)

MBIFO the grape press of the day...


----------



## All uphill (23 Dec 2022)

briantrumpet said:


> Gate & thatch too, but MBIFO Sir Walter Raleigh's house:
> 
> 
> View attachment 669481



Time Walter got the roof rethatched!


----------



## Sallar55 (25 Dec 2022)




----------



## Jenkins (25 Dec 2022)

Red Bull Cycling gives you wings


----------



## FrothNinja (25 Dec 2022)

On the L&L


----------



## Willd (27 Dec 2022)

A "proper" signpost


----------



## FrothNinja (31 Dec 2022)

Billy Bunter nailed to a wall


----------



## briantrumpet (31 Dec 2022)

MBIFO a slightly wonky river sign (and a 6,700ft mountain) - it's a nice view to come home to...


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Jan 2023)

MBIFO A fairly local place, close to the Doc Martin factory, Wollaston.


----------



## tyred (6 Jan 2023)

What's left of a long-departed lorry. Can anyone ID the cab? Albion Reiver?


----------



## PeteXXX (6 Jan 2023)

tyred said:


> What's left of a long-departed lorry. Can anyone ID the cab? Albion Reiver?
> 
> View attachment 673619



Pffft. Driven worse..


----------



## tyred (6 Jan 2023)

PeteXXX said:


> Pffft. Driven worse..



A few old oil drums, a box of pop rivets and tin of Isopon and it'll be as good as new.


----------



## Alex321 (Sunday at 21:47)

A traditional stone milk stand, just above Llanblethian.

With what appears to be a memorial to a cyclist. Although I've cycled past there a few times, it's the first time I've actually noticed what it was on the stand.


----------

